# Metropolis (Slaves to the City) - Chapter Two



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2005)

The heat was unbearable to most and without a cool breeze for relief; many sought the shelter of alehouses to whet their whistle during the hottest part of the day.  The heat had not let up for a week and people were beginning to mention that the heat was unnatural, that some magic had conjured it to punish the city.

In the stained light of the hot afternoon an elderly man staggered through the streets of the city, seemingly crazed and confused about his surroundings.  His mouth babbled sounds that was no language, his arms and legs often failed him, sending him tumbling into the dusty streets.  If anyone chose to look, they would see the look of wonder in his eyes, the look of someone that had finally found his purpose in life.

******​
Ru sweltered even in the shadows, this heat was unrelenting.  He watched the smaller buildings that were shadowed by the mighty Illiuan Tower, his eyes searching for his target.  This area of The Apartments* was a little out of Ru's field, but recently Ari had felt the need to bring a handful of new streets under his 'protection'.

His eyes eventually drifted to the ramshackle stone building that seemed to be mainly populated by dwarves and slowly shook his head.  He couldn't believe what he was about to do, where he was about to go...there were just some things that Ari demanded that were just...wrong.

An old wooden sign dangled above the front door of the building and was the only thing that betrayed the place for what it was.  The sign read '_The Throbbing Vein_' and had a picture of a dwarven miner holding his pick in a very suggestive manner.

There was something very wrong about a dwarven brothel...

******​
Whenever he felt uncomfortable his hand always drifted to rest on the pommel of his blade, today was no different.  Jackal's latest recruit was moving through the crowd between the massive towers of The Apartments*, searching for a target that would pay off.

There was little real Law in The Apartments, even in Metropolis as a whole, should the little Wasp get caught then justice would probably be swift and painful for him.  Wasp was little more than eight years old when Jovik found him starving on the streets, but his fingers had proved nimble enough to excel in his chosen profession.

The child paused near an elderly man dressed in tattered clothes that perhaps were once quite expensive, then let his hands dance across the man's belt before moving away casually as if nothing was out of the ordinary.

Poetry in motion, Jovik new that this kid was a natural.  He watched as the child moved back through the crowd towards Jovik's hidey hole on top of the Yilliap Alehouse.  Wasp could not possible see what Jovik could see though, a yellow robed man had spotted the child and was slowly weaving through the crowd towards him.  There was no way that Wasp could make the distance before being cut off, and he wouldn't be able to hear Jovik voice over the noise of the marketplace.

******​
Nikolai's old bones creaked as he rose slowly from his favourite sitting chair amongst the clutter that was his Apartment.  Living in The Apartments was not the safest area of Metropolis to live in, but the rent was cheap and the people than ran the protection rackets in the area were not too bad.  He had everything he needed in his little shop below him, everything that mattered nowdays anyway.

A dingling noise down stairs warned Nikolai of a customer in his shop, either that of more people looking for money that he didn't have.

"It's a human, doesn't look like a ganger either."  Quoth peered through the cracks in the floor, cheking in on the man that walked below them.  "There's something different about him though y'know?  Smells kinda like a paying customer."

The trip down the stars was not a painful one, but one that Nikolai often opted to take slowly, his bones were not as strong as they once were.

Standing before a small carving of an elven poet, a large man standing over six feet tall carefully rolls a second statuette about in his hands, slowly studying it.  He turns at the sound of the stairs creeking and smiles as Nikolai finally makes it into the shop and behind the counter.

"Good Morning Mr Garrick.  My name is Professor Thialon of the Society for Knowledge, I've come to ask for you help good sir..."

[sblock]*Taken from Collen's Guide to the Bards of Metropolis (entry named The Ghost Hound): 
He was born in The Apartments, 7 tall stone spires with hundreds of floors and a maze of rooms, corridors and staircases. All interconnected by bridges, tunnels and magical portals. All of the races of Metropolis have legends regarding the creation of The Apartments and no two of those legends is the same. The only thing that is common in the legends is the fact that somewhere in the vertical labyrinth something is hidden. Whether that something is benevolent or malign is unknown but every race has representatives searching for whatever it is. The Apartments are a constant skirmish, a war of attrition. Sure, a race may hold a particular series of rooms or even a floor or two for anywhere from weeks to months. In fact the Killi-kelli-hek, a barbaric, flesh-eating breed of dwarf, have inhabited the same three floors in one of the towers for the last 73 years. Recently the Killi-kelli-hek have become agitated and expansionist. Where as before they would hunt in small groups for meats and goods they are now moving through The Apartments in greater numbers. Hound believes that someone is using the Killi-kelli-hek to further their own ends, there is no other logical reason why they would all of a sudden become more aggressive - is there? 
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 28, 2005)

Nikolai scowls vaguely at the man for a second, resenting the intrustion into the peace of his afternoon.  He once again curses the day that he ever took over this shop from Emelda.  It was a lot easier when he just lived here.  Then he sighs heavily.  A trip to the Throbbing Vein earlier in the week had left him strapped for cash, and if the damn bird was right this Thialon might be his solution.  

However, it never does to seem too accessible, just makes people walk all over you.  And so he seats himself on the stool behind the counter and beckons the man over to him, with a vaguely bored and bleary-eyed expression on his face.  He pauses as if trying to make his eyes focus on Thialon even as he racks his mind for any information about this society he mentioned.

"Well what is it you want then?  Be quick about it, 'cause I ain't got all day to listen to ya."

He reaches up and scratches an itch on the side of his face as he awaits an answer.


----------



## jkason (Aug 28, 2005)

Ru opens the front door of the brothel without being asked. Best to get this over as quickly as possible. And try not to notice the noises coming from the back rooms.

He rests his quarterstaff on his shoulder like you'd carry a fishing pole, casual and easy. But there's no mistaking that this is a weapon. For all that he carries it lightly, Ru knows its presence, especially in the brothel, will be an implicit threat. Then again, Ru himself is Ari's walking threat, so it all works out.

Ru saunters over to the front desk, taking advantage of his height to stare down at whoever's working the front. He smiles, though this--like everything else--carries a hint of menace.

"I'll be seeing the proprietor now," he says. It's not a question.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 28, 2005)

Jovik signals to another of his pack. The littlest one, Mouse comes over. Jovik picks him up, "See that man in the yellow robe over there" he says. Mouse nods with the mark. "Run over as fast as you can and kick him him the shins, hard. Then run north, through the Apartments and head back after an hour in the alleys. Got it?" With that young scam runs off, dodging expertly through the crowd, slipping through where no adult could pass through. Jovik leans down to the remaining member of the pack, Kuni. "If Wasp makes it across, tell him to get lost in the alley's for awhile. Don't be seen with him though. Mouse should give you a minute or two." Kuni nods in understanding, and steps back into the shadow of the alley, a watchful eye on Wasp.

With that Jovik slips into the crowd, moving with them, but in a purposeful manner, until he is across the street, watching from a safer vantage point what is about to happen to his daily profit.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nikolai scowls vaguely at the man for a second, resenting the intrustion into the peace of his afternoon.  He once again curses the day that he ever took over this shop from Emelda.  It was a lot easier when he just lived here.  Then he sighs heavily.  A trip to the Throbbing Vein earlier in the week had left him strapped for cash, and if the damn bird was right this Thialon might be his solution.
> 
> However, it never does to seem too accessible, just makes people walk all over you.  And so he seats himself on the stool behind the counter and beckons the man over to him, with a vaguely bored and bleary-eyed expression on his face.  He pauses as if trying to make his eyes focus on Thialon even as he racks his mind for any information about this society he mentioned.
> 
> ...




[sblock]Knowledge-local (DC 15) +15 - Success

The Society of Knowledge is a moderately funded organization that is dedicated to the persuit of knowledge.  Though it has no special connection to the mystic arts, some of the members are indeed wizards and priests of many backgrounds.  The Society commonly funds research teams to explore the sprawling Metropolis in order to learn more of the lost history of the city, as well as the hundreds of secrets that the streets hold.  There are many Chapter Houses throughout the suburbs of Metropolis, but no offical 'home office'.
Members of the Society of Knowledge can be found investigating almost anything, and it is well known that if they seek your assistance for any reason, then you are assured in being well compansated for your time.
[/sblock]

Thialon's nervously eager smile betrays his excitement as he seats himself on a rickety chair near Nikolai.  He opens his mouth to speak, then something crosses his mind and he digs out a small vial from his pocket that contains a strange yellow fluid, placing it on the table before the gnome.

"Mr Garrick, I know that you usually don't take commissions from people, but your knowledge of Alchemy in these parts is almost..." he stutters a little in excitement, "...legendary.  I was hesitant to come and see you at first, but I know that few of the others in my field would be able to help me with this."

He pauses for a second, seeing the apathy in Nikolai's eyes.  Reaching into his jacket he pulls out a small purse of coins and opens it onto the table, allowing the gold coins to spill out.

"There are thirty crowns there, just to start off of course, your time is worth more to me than that.  I need you to find out what this yellow liquid is for me, it's very important!"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru opens the front door of the brothel without being asked. Best to get this over as quickly as possible. And try not to notice the noises coming from the back rooms.
> 
> He rests his quarterstaff on his shoulder like you'd carry a fishing pole, casual and easy. But there's no mistaking that this is a weapon. For all that he carries it lightly, Ru knows its presence, especially in the brothel, will be an implicit threat. Then again, Ru himself is Ari's walking threat, so it all works out.
> 
> ...




[sblock]Intimidate check (DC11 ) +13 - Success
[/sblock]

Standing before the main desk it is hard for Ru to ignore the gyrating moments sneaking through the cracks in the curtains behind the doorman.  There are moans of pleasure and terrible music coming from within, as well as smells that Ru cannot place, for the better.

The dwarf that stands at the door must be the bouncer, wearing a chainshirt and holding a small axe in one hand, he looks up at Ru with a warey eye before grunting, walking to the curtain and sticking his head through.  There is something yelled in dwarven before the doorman returns, "Ill beya minat."

Assailed by sounds and scents, Ru watches dirty patrons covered in the filth of the streets enter through the curtain with money that they had probably begged for.  For several minutes Ru is kept waiting until suddenly the curtain is thrown wide open and the owner lurches out.

Standing over nine feet tall Ru had heard of creatures like this in the city, covered in tough green-brown skin and intermittant white patch of hair, the Troll is dressed in tattered and ill-fitting business clothes.  He pounds his way across the room to where Ru waits, looking down at the monk, and half-roars.  "And vat iz eet zat yoo whant?'


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jovik signals to another of his pack. The littlest one, Mouse comes over. Jovik picks him up, "See that man in the yellow robe over there" he says. Mouse nods with the mark. "Run over as fast as you can and kick him him the shins, hard. Then run north, through the Apartments and head back after an hour in the alleys. Got it?" With that young scam runs off, dodging expertly through the crowd, slipping through where no adult could pass through. Jovik leans down to the remaining member of the pack, Kuni. "If Wasp makes it across, tell him to get lost in the alley's for awhile. Don't be seen with him though. Mouse should give you a minute or two." Kuni nods in understanding, and steps back into the shadow of the alley, a watchful eye on Wasp.
> 
> With that Jovik slips into the crowd, moving with them, but in a purposeful manner, until he is across the street, watching from a safer vantage point what is about to happen to his daily profit.




With training that Jovik has passed on well, the children move into the streets determined to help Wasp elude his persuer.  By the time that Jovik had made it to street level and across to a better vantage point the action was over, he could still see the yellow robed man in the crowd, but his wards had eluded them.  Kuni tugged at Jovik's pants, looking up at him without speaking, but Jovik simply knew that that was a signal that the little one had done what he had told him to do.

Jovik turned to look back at the yellow robed man once more, keeping an eye on him in case he made any further moves.  There was a gesture from his hands in the crowd, something that the crime lord couldn't quite make out, and then the wave appeared.

Like water lapping against a shore, energy came from the yellow robe like a wave, pouring through the crowd and freezing everyone in place.  Leaves hung motionless in the air, people's mouths frozen in mid conversation, everything stopped.

The wave rushed over Jovik too, there was no escaping it, but nothing happened to him.  The yellow robe began to pick his way through the crowd, searching for something, Wasp?  Jovik's looked about, searching for his children.

Through the crowd there were other movements, the children were fleeing into the streets, they were not affected by this phenominon.  Kuni's meek little voice called up to him, "Jovik, can we go now?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Standing over nine feet tall Ru had heard of creatures like this in the city, covered in tough green-brown skin and intermittant white patch of hair, the Troll is dressed in tattered and ill-fitting business clothes.  He pounds his way across the room to where Ru waits, looking down at the monk, and half-roars.  "And vat iz eet zat yoo whant?'




Ru licks his lips, thinking coldly that he'll need to have a very _painful_ talk with Ari's informants about the importance of thorough surveillance. Someone was going to be feeling every bruise Ru might take in the next few minutes, and a few more besides. For now, Ru hopes his own skills are enough to at least keep most of his bones intact.

Ru smiles, titling his head up and looking at the troll like he's a close friend rather than a smackdown waiting to happen. "And a good day to you," he says cheerfully. "I do hope you're... keeping cool. Oppressive heat, this."

_Hells,_ Ru thinks, _there's not much point wasting pleasantries on a brute who can barely manage basic Common in the first place._ He pushes on, continuing to play the part of the troll's buddy.

"I'm here on behalf a local entrepreneur. You may have heard of him: Ari Turbul? He's had rousing success organizing some of the local businesses into a mutually beneficial ... trade organization, of sorts. Master Turbul's been hearing wonderful things regarding the success of your ... of _The Vein,_ and he's sent me to extend you an offer of membership."

Ru maintains his smile, but only by picturing the many, creative ways he'll be hurting the damnable informants for making him stand here and sound like a broken cart salesman.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 29, 2005)

> Thialon's nervously eager smile betrays his excitement as he seats himself on a rickety chair near Nikolai.  He opens his mouth to speak, then something crosses his mind and he digs out a small vial from his pocket that contains a strange yellow fluid, placing it on the table before the gnome.
> 
> "Mr Garrick, I know that you usually don't take commissions from people, but your knowledge of Alchemy in these parts is almost..." he stutters a little in excitement, "...legendary.  I was hesitant to come and see you at first, but I know that few of the others in my field would be able to help me with this."
> 
> ...




Nikolai sits up a bit straighter in his chair and smiles a little.  The gold was of course welcome, but flattery and a challenge were much more welcome currencies.  He nods at his visitor's words and picks up the vial.  He holds it up to the light and squints at it for a second.  He purses his lips and studies it for a long moment before turning to Thialon.

"Hmmph, well you were right to come to me of course.  Those idiots down at the apothacary's don't know magewort from their own backsides. . . and the price they try and charge for glass these days!  Fifteen gold they said, even though it hardly be worth ten and them will all that fancy jewelery and trying to turn lead into gold.  Lead into gold, I ask you!  Lead in their heads more like it! 

He fades off into a muttered assault on the local competition for a few minutes before suddenly coming back to himself and the business at hand.

"Erhem, well yes.  I suspect that I can look into this for you.  I don't suppose you'll be telling me where you found it, or why it has you chaps all in a tizzy?"

He looks expectantly at the chap in question.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru licks his lips, thinking coldly that he'll need to have a very _painful_ talk with Ari's informants about the importance of thorough surveillance. Someone was going to be feeling every bruise Ru might take in the next few minutes, and a few more besides. For now, Ru hopes his own skills are enough to at least keep most of his bones intact.
> 
> Ru smiles, titling his head up and looking at the troll like he's a close friend rather than a smackdown waiting to happen. "And a good day to you," he says cheerfully. "I do hope you're... keeping cool. Oppressive heat, this."
> 
> ...




The troll looks down at Ru his anger obviously growing as his fists clench tightly and his breath begins to heave.  His large face moves to within inches of Ru's, allowing him to smell god-knows whatever he had been eating.  A huge smile breaks out across the troll unexpectadly and he begins to boom with laughter.

"Ohhhh, Ari."  Suddenly the trolls speech clears to a well pronouced sentence, "I know all about Ari, listen little man, how much does this Ari want from me to leave this little business alone then, I am not an unreasonable man you see.  If he can guarentee my people's safety in this neighbourhood, I have no problem with cutting him in."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nikolai sits up a bit straighter in his chair and smiles a little.  The gold was of course welcome, but flattery and a challenge were much more welcome currencies.  He nods at his visitor's words and picks up the vial.  He holds it up to the light and squints at it for a second.  He purses his lips and studies it for a long moment before turning to Thialon.
> 
> "Hmmph, well you were right to come to me of course.  Those idiots down at the apothacary's don't know magewort from their own backsides. . . and the price they try and charge for glass these days!  Fifteen gold they said, even though it hardly be worth ten and them will all that fancy jewelery and trying to turn lead into gold.  Lead into gold, I ask you!  Lead in their heads more like it!
> 
> ...




Without speaking Thialon simply holds the vial up for the gnome to see the liquid clearly.  He shakes it and the liquid spashes around inside, dribbling back to the base as normal once the motion has ended.

Slowly Thailon tips the vial over until it is upside down.  The liquid doesn't move, staying stuck to the 'bottom' of the vial.

"I can't tell you where we found it yet, but can you explain that?"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 29, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> With training that Jovik has passed on well, the children move into the streets determined to help Wasp elude his persuer.  By the time that Jovik had made it to street level and across to a better vantage point the action was over, he could still see the yellow robed man in the crowd, but his wards had eluded them.  Kuni tugged at Jovik's pants, looking up at him without speaking, but Jovik simply knew that that was a signal that the little one had done what he had told him to do.
> 
> Jovik turned to look back at the yellow robed man once more, keeping an eye on him in case he made any further moves.  There was a gesture from his hands in the crowd, something that the crime lord couldn't quite make out, and then the wave appeared.
> 
> ...




"Yes, I think that's best Kuni. Into the alleys and be quick about it now" With a puzzled and pensive look over what just happend, Jovik ducks down below the level of frozen people and makes his own way into the familar dark alleys. He isn't sure what happened here, but he doesn't want to stick around to find out. He will meet up with his band later. They will find him, they always do.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 29, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Without speaking Thialon simply holds the vial up for the gnome to see the liquid clearly.  He shakes it and the liquid spashes around inside, dribbling back to the base as normal once the motion has ended.
> 
> Slowly Thailon tips the vial over until it is upside down.  The liquid doesn't move, staying stuck to the 'bottom' of the vial.
> 
> "I can't tell you where we found it yet, but can you explain that?"





Nikolai looks at the vial with no small amount of wonder in his expression.  He scratches thoughtfully as he regards his new mystery with rapt attention.

"Well now, that is unique.  Hmmm. . . it seems like you have found yourself an alchemist."

He nods decisively at Thialon, but then stops to consider something.

"One moment please."

Then he mutters a few arcane words under his breath and passes his hand over his eyes.  He fixes his gaze on the vial and concentrates.

[sblock]I presume that this is not something I am already familar with, and that I will be researching it.  Then casting Detect Magic.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Ohhhh, Ari."  Suddenly the trolls speech clears to a well pronouced sentence, "I know all about Ari, listen little man, how much does this Ari want from me to leave this little business alone then, I am not an unreasonable man you see.  If he can guarentee my people's safety in this neighbourhood, I have no problem with cutting him in."




Ru's inner tension eases. His smile of comradery no longer requires him to force it. Master Gis is always telling him not to jump to conclusions; clearly he has the right of it in this case. This is a day of inverted expectation, to be sure.

"Wonderful to hear," Ru replies. "It's always good to have a businessman of your obvious savvy associated with our organization." With that, Ru offers Ari's standard percentage to the Troll.

_[OOC: I don't know what that percentage should be, but I figure Ru would be pretty easily familiar with it.]_


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Yes, I think that's best Kuni. Into the alleys and be quick about it now" With a puzzled and pensive look over what just happend, Jovik ducks down below the level of frozen people and makes his own way into the familar dark alleys. He isn't sure what happened here, but he doesn't want to stick around to find out. He will meet up with his band later. They will find him, they always do.




Jovik moves away down the alley, weaving past frozen animals and vermin and into a busy <?> frozen street ahead.  Confused, he is ill-prepared as the crowd suddenyl bursts into movement once more.  Dozens of people suddenly push Jovik around, shoving him this way and that as he forces his way across the road and into another alley.

Waiting there for him is the rest of his crew, each with happy smiles of their faces and jingling pockets.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nikolai looks at the vial with no small amount of wonder in his expression.  He scratches thoughtfully as he regards his new mystery with rapt attention.
> 
> "Well now, that is unique.  Hmmm. . . it seems like you have found yourself an alchemist."
> 
> ...




Glancing at the liquid through softly glowing eyes, Nikolai watches the liquid glow softly with a magical pulse, then fade as if it were normal liquid.  The enchantment cannot seem to get a focus on the liquid, and when it is magical it only registers for seconds before fading away again.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru's inner tension eases. His smile of comradery no longer requires him to force it. Master Gis is always telling him not to jump to conclusions; clearly he has the right of it in this case. This is a day of inverted expectation, to be sure.
> 
> "Wonderful to hear," Ru replies. "It's always good to have a businessman of your obvious savvy associated with our organization." With that, Ru offers Ari's standard percentage to the Troll.
> 
> _[OOC: I don't know what that percentage should be, but I figure Ru would be pretty easily familiar with it.]_




The large troll considers the number, scratching his head.  "You go back and tell this Ari that I'll give him half of that, then at the end of every two months I'll backpay him the rest of it if I have felt sufficently safe in that time."


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The large troll considers the number, scratching his head.  "You go back and tell this Ari that I'll give him half of that, then at the end of every two months I'll backpay him the rest of it if I have felt sufficently safe in that time."




Ru considers the benefit vs. broken bone ratio of the counter-offer. Then settles in to see if he can't do better.

"Sufficiently safe?," Ru says, raising an eyebrow. "Sounds to me like perhaps you already have some safety concerns. I'm sure Ari would prefer to meet your concerns proactively. You tell me who's been giving you problems, and we'll see if we can't settle accounts to your satisfaction and set us up on a fully paid-forward system. Backpay is always so messy to figure into the books, anyway, isn't it?"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 29, 2005)

Nikolai cocks his head sideways as the spell fades from him.  His nose twitches slightly with excitement.  At last a real challenge.  This should be fun.

"Hmmm. . . very well.  I am at your service.  I shall get started on my research immediately.  I shall need to know how to contact you when I have answers for you."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 30, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Jovik moves away down the alley, weaving past frozen animals and vermin and into a busy <?> frozen street ahead.  Confused, he is ill-prepared as the crowd suddenyl bursts into movement once more.  Dozens of people suddenly push Jovik around, shoving him this way and that as he forces his way across the road and into another alley.
> 
> Waiting there for him is the rest of his crew, each with happy smiles of their faces and jingling pockets.



"Excellent work my lads. But Wasp, that was lazy of you, lazy and careless. So you give your share to Kuni and Mouse, go on, no blubbering about it. Next time keep your hands on the mark and your eyes on the crowd. Now everybody saw the bloke witht he yellow robes that made the street stop. He is bad new my lads. If you see him again, stay away from him. Drop any marks you have and beat it to an alley. Watch him and let's see what he's about. And let me know he's snooping around."  He picks up the hefty purse that Wasp lifted and opens it, peering inside. " Well Wasp you pciekd out a good one today I guess. I will let you have a small amout of your own cut since this was such a rich purse" And he tosses the boys a handful of silver coins each. "Off with you now." And Jovik pleased with the days haul heads off to his favorite tavern for a well earned meal and a bottle of wine. But the days events bothered him. It wasn't just the magic, that you can see everyday. It was the interest an urchin pickpocket attracted. Why in the nine hells, would this yellowrobed devil care about some ninny's purse. It was very curious, and a bottle of wine couldn't drown it.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru considers the benefit vs. broken bone ratio of the counter-offer. Then settles in to see if he can't do better.
> 
> "Sufficiently safe?," Ru says, raising an eyebrow. "Sounds to me like perhaps you already have some safety concerns. I'm sure Ari would prefer to meet your concerns proactively. You tell me who's been giving you problems, and we'll see if we can't settle accounts to your satisfaction and set us up on a fully paid-forward system. Backpay is always so messy to figure into the books, anyway, isn't it?"




The troll thinks for a moment, his eyes wandering across Ru's form as if measuring the man.  "Do not take me for a fool young man, I have been dealing with people like you for a long time.  The money will be ready for him when the time comes, but if you wish to fall into my favour, and the favour of the other businessmen in the area, then you would probably need a show of strength."

"There is a group of dwarves roaming the district, the Killi-kelli-hek, savages the lot of them.  They have been preying on people in the area and scaring away business, I would suggest that you deal with them in whatever manner your people do business.  If you are successful in this enterprise then I will be more than happy to meet your...request.  If you are not however, I think that your people will struggle to find any...clients...willing and able to deal with."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nikolai cocks his head sideways as the spell fades from him.  His nose twitches slightly with excitement.  At last a real challenge.  This should be fun.
> 
> "Hmmm. . . very well.  I am at your service.  I shall get started on my research immediately.  I shall need to know how to contact you when I have answers for you."




Thialon grins happily and stands, offering his hand to seal the deal.  "If you find anything just leave a message for me at the Kintiro Boarding Houses on Etthen Street, they will be able to pass the message on."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Excellent work my lads. But Wasp, that was lazy of you, lazy and careless. So you give your share to Kuni and Mouse, go on, no blubbering about it. Next time keep your hands on the mark and your eyes on the crowd. Now everybody saw the bloke witht he yellow robes that made the street stop. He is bad new my lads. If you see him again, stay away from him. Drop any marks you have and beat it to an alley. Watch him and let's see what he's about. And let me know he's snooping around."  He picks up the hefty purse that Wasp lifted and opens it, peering inside. " Well Wasp you pciekd out a good one today I guess. I will let you have a small amout of your own cut since this was such a rich purse" And he tosses the boys a handful of silver coins each. "Off with you now." And Jovik pleased with the days haul heads off to his favorite tavern for a well earned meal and a bottle of wine. But the days events bothered him. It wasn't just the magic, that you can see everyday. It was the interest an urchin pickpocket attracted. Why in the nine hells, would this yellowrobed devil care about some ninny's purse. It was very curious, and a bottle of wine couldn't drown it.




[sblock]Should it matter, your cut for the day was 28 silver nobles.[/sblock]

The streets darken quickly as Jovik leaves the children to head to the local tavern, the Heaving Horde.  His mind wandering it isn't for several minutes that he realizes that he has taken a wrong turn, or walked too far.  He wasn't lost, far from it, the streets around here were his home, it was just a pain to walk back several blocks in the muggy heat.

Turning back the way he came there is a flicker down an alleyway nearby, enough to catch Jovik's attention and warn him should there be a lurking thug within.  From the crowd of people heading home, Jovik safetly watches as three small figures barely come into the light.


Wasp, Mouse and Kuni sit in the shadows opening their purses, probably to count the spoils of the day it is easy to assume.  But the three children simply pour their silver coins out onto the street, leaving near a group of shanty houses for the beggars to collect, then look at each other with a knowing look on their faces, as if they are talking without moving their lips.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 30, 2005)

The hairs on the back of Jovik's neck bristle. These children and their families were in amlost as desperate need of that money as the beggars who quickly scrambled to collect it from the filth of the alley-floor. "Damn" he thinks, "double damn". "Kids like this don't grow ethics in a matter of minutes."  thinks Jovik " That damn enchanter in the street. If I get my hands on him...... He may cost me 3 good apprentices. He may cost me more yet." and he rubs his neck that has long escaped the noose.

And Jovik slides down the alley, quiet as a mouse, silent as a cat to observe his young proteges, intently listening for any spoken conversation, prepared to follow them should they leave for else but their alley-way homes.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> The hairs on the back of Jovik's neck bristle. These children and their families were in amlost as desperate need of that money as the beggars who quickly scrambled to collect it from the filth of the alley-floor. "Damn" he thinks, "double damn". "Kids like this don't grow ethics in a matter of minutes."  thinks Jovik " That damn enchanter in the street. If I get my hands on him...... He may cost me 3 good apprentices. He may cost me more yet." and he rubs his neck that has long escaped the noose.
> 
> And Jovik slides down the alley, quiet as a mouse, silent as a cat to observe his young proteges, intently listening for any spoken conversation, prepared to follow them should they leave for else but their alley-way homes.




[sblock]Hide check (DC 5) +26 - Success
Move Silently check (DC 14) +27 - Success
Listen check (DC 22) +12 - Failure
_OOC: Pick your languages please cobber._[/sblock]

Following the three children was, well, child's play.  Through the back alleys and side streets that Jovik knew so well, it was even easier to figure out where they were going.  Back to their 'guild house', Jovik's.  Not one said a word the whole walk home, and they moved like they had a purpose.

Once the children were inside the old building that Jovik had been squatting in for the last few months, it was a simple matter to pick a window that he could peer through.  Inside all of the children were there, seven all up, and all of them were talking in low voices to each other.  The way they stood and spoke though, it was...wrong.  They were not displaying their usual childish demeanors, something was definately up.


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The troll thinks for a moment, his eyes wandering across Ru's form as if measuring the man.  "Do not take me for a fool young man, I have been dealing with people like you for a long time.  The money will be ready for him when the time comes, but if you wish to fall into my favour, and the favour of the other businessmen in the area, then you would probably need a show of strength."
> 
> "There is a group of dwarves roaming the district, the Killi-kelli-hek, savages the lot of them.  They have been preying on people in the area and scaring away business, I would suggest that you deal with them in whatever manner your people do business.  If you are successful in this enterprise then I will be more than happy to meet your...request.  If you are not however, I think that your people will struggle to find any...clients...willing and able to deal with."




Ru can feel the blood draining from his face. "The Killi-kelli-hek?" Ru sighs, and despite himself, has to laugh at the mess he's managed to get himself into. 

"I think, given how well and often you've subverted my expectations in the last few minutes, I'd be quite the moron to take you for a fool."

Ru plants his quarterstaff on the ground, resting his hands atop it, a gesture of ease and lowered guard.

"But I'd also be foolish to promise results I can't guarantee. Ari does love him a show of force, but anyone who can keep floors in The Apartments for over half a century isn't your average punching bag.

"I can promise this: I'll take this all back to Ari, and make sure we do everything we can to take care of the problem. I'll keep you apprised of the progress."

Bowing his head, Ru turns to leave, then stops at the door, calling back, "If you need to get ahold of me in the meantime, send someone down to the Kanji district* and ask them where Ru is. If they can't find me right off, they can get me a message."

With that, Ru heads back to the street, off to report to Ari. He wonders briefly if it's a step up or down to move from dealing with Dwarven flesh peddlers to Dwarven flesh _eaters_. Then he decides it's best not to dwell on the particulars of either.

*_[OOC: I don't think I ever named Ari's area of influence. I figure this is one of his primary neighborhoods, and coincidentally also the area where Master Gis has his shop. I'm thinking it's something like a funky Chinatown/Little Italy hybrid. Which is inexplicably named after the Japanese alphabet.  ]_


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 30, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Thialon grins happily and stands, offering his hand to seal the deal.  "If you find anything just leave a message for me at the Kintiro Boarding Houses on Etthen Street, they will be able to pass the message on."




Nikolai reaches out his tiny hand to shake with the human.  He then loses no time in bustling the man out of his shop.  Once his visitor is gone he quickly looks up and down the street outside before flipping around a small wooden sign he keeps chained to the door.

"GO AWAY!  This means *YOU*!"

Then he quickly shuts and locks the door before scurrying back to the counter.  He hurriedly scoops up the coin purse and it's contents, dropping them into the store's till.  Finally, when everything is safe and secure, he carefully picks up the vial and toys with it for a little, recreating the trick performed by Thialon.

He climbs the stairs up to his apartment and laboratory with an unusual spring in his step.  With an amount of energy seemingly at odds with his age he goes about setting up his lab equipment and sorting through his endless library for any books that might have relevant information.  He breathes deeply, feeling young again, and smiles to himself.  Nothing beats a good mystery. . . and there was something very strange about this yellow liquid.

For the rest of the day, and long into the night, he putters around the laboratory.  Referencing his old notes and several musty old tomes, he performs and endless variety of tests on the liquid, searching for clues to it's nature and origin.

[sblock] Alchemy +16, Knowledge(Arcana) +9 to try and figure out anything about the strange fluid.  He's interested in its properties as much as answering the society's question.  Failing all else he'd at least to get any leads as to where he might look next. [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 31, 2005)

OOC: Languages chosen, check Rogue's gallery for details.

Jovik had to fight the urge, the panic that accompanies a job gone very bad. His first instinct was to bar the doors and burn the place to the ground, cut his loses and protect his hide. But, he fought down that desire born of fear and the unknown. He liked these kids, he wanted them to do as well as he had, but with their familes in tow.

Unable to hear their covert conversation Jovik, finds another listening post. He knew this building better than the kids ever could. They knew some of the secret ways in and out, but you never tell'em all. As he crept along to a new spot, he thought of his options. "Well,", he thought  "a jackal is only as strong as his pack, but on the other hand, I can get a new pack..., But they're already trained and it''s a pain to find good ones..... Alright, I will try to snap them out of it, once I find out what's going on, and if that doesn't work I may have to cut my losses"  and he rubs the pommel of his blade almost subconciously. His internal debate resolved he crept closer to his new vanatge point.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Bowing his head, Ru turns to leave, then stops at the door, calling back, "If you need to get ahold of me in the meantime, send someone down to the Kanji district* and ask them where Ru is. If they can't find me right off, they can get me a message."
> 
> With that, Ru heads back to the street, off to report to Ari. He wonders briefly if it's a step up or down to move from dealing with Dwarven flesh peddlers to Dwarven flesh _eaters_. Then he decides it's best not to dwell on the particulars of either.




Leaving the Throbbing Vein, Ru's walk to the Kanji district is a quiet one, so to speak, leaving him to his thoughts.  The sounds of dozens of people haggling, narrow streets filled with trader's carts, the smells of hundreds of various foodstuffs cooking, and animals making various barking or wailing noises, faded away as background noise that Ru was more than used to hearing.

Ari Turbal's home was very prominent in the neighborhood, located at the base of the Xylin-po spire of the Apartments, it itself stretched up to join with the spire via bridge at the fifth level.  Ru was known well there, and the bruisers that loitered in the area to stave off trouble did little more than nod to him as he made his was through the vast front doors and into the main hall were Ari conducted most of his 'business'.

The group of men that were talking to Ari looked like merchants of one sort or another, they usually were.  Sane men left Ari be, only desperate men would seek him out, usually to lend money.

For a little less than an hour Ru watched until the merchants walked away smiling, somewhat richer, but in debt for amounts that could not be measured in coin alone.  Ari had spotted Ru for some time, and once the merchants had left he gestured forward to allow Ru to speak.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> He climbs the stairs up to his apartment and laboratory with an unusual spring in his step.  With an amount of energy seemingly at odds with his age he goes about setting up his lab equipment and sorting through his endless library for any books that might have relevant information.  He breathes deeply, feeling young again, and smiles to himself.  Nothing beats a good mystery. . . and there was something very strange about this yellow liquid.
> 
> For the rest of the day, and long into the night, he putters around the laboratory.  Referencing his old notes and several musty old tomes, he performs and endless variety of tests on the liquid, searching for clues to it's nature and origin.
> 
> [sblock] Alchemy +16, Knowledge(Arcana) +9 to try and figure out anything about the strange fluid.  He's interested in its properties as much as answering the society's question.  Failing all else he'd at least to get any leads as to where he might look next. [/sblock]




[sblock]Appraise check (DC 18/48) +20 - Partial Success
Heal check (DC 15) +2 - Failure
Knowledge - Arcana check (DC 18/28) +25 - Partial Success
[/sblock]

For hours and hours on end Nikolai pours over his books, looking for any reference to the liquid resting in the vial before him.  During other hours the devices scattered across his table boil and whistle as drops of the liquid are carefully studied using the best equipment that money could buy.

Was it a day, or was it two?  By the rumbling in his stomach, the way his eyes droop to the point where Nikolai tried to stare at the vial through closed eyelids, and the parched throat that screams for water, it was more than a day.

But the time was not wasted.

The liquid was once alive, sort of.  It seemed to be blood of some kinds, though of what creature Nikolai had no idea.  As for the gravitational dilemma, that was something else completely.

The liquid seemed to have a inertial 'memory' of sorts, it remembered swift action, moving accrodingly in time to the force applied.  But once somebody slowly moved it, the liquid could not adjust to the alternate speed and instead would 'lock' itself against gravity once it determined what was happening to it, falling down as normal liquid would after anywhere between eight and seventeen minutes later.

There were still so many unanswered questions, Nikolai could not do anything more than what he had done.  He knew what it did, just not why or how.  It seemed that whatever creature this liquid came from was an extremely rare prize to find.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Unable to hear their covert conversation Jovik, finds another listening post. He knew this building better than the kids ever could. They knew some of the secret ways in and out, but you never tell'em all. As he crept along to a new spot, he thought of his options. "Well,", he thought  "a jackal is only as strong as his pack, but on the other hand, I can get a new pack..., But they're already trained and it''s a pain to find good ones..... Alright, I will try to snap them out of it, once I find out what's going on, and if that doesn't work I may have to cut my losses"  and he rubs the pommel of his blade almost subconciously. His internal debate resolved he crept closer to his new vanatge point.




[sblock]Listen check (DC 12) +13 - Success[/sblock]

Creeping around the building, Jovik slid up into the roofing overhang and let himself into the building through a hidden escape hatch that he had found only last week.  Crawling through a space inside the roof, it takes little to move into a position to hear the children through a crack in the ceiling.

Frantic Whipers:
[sblock]_"...soon.  I'm starting to...forget things, important things."
"I know, I can't remember what happens now."
"I'm starting to remember what happened yesterday, even though I don't really know."
"It's the yellow robes, they must being doing it."
"Either that or she's started to die already, and that's why there's nothing to remember."
"I can't remember, I told you that."
"Then what do we do?"
"I'm forgetting too, I'm starting to feel more...childish?"
"Is that a bad thing?  We never had one you know."
"What about the Jackal?  Does he suspect yet?"
"Maybe, probably, I don't remember anymore..."_
[/sblock]

The roof begins to creak against Jovik's weight, seems as though the old building could use more supports in the roof.  The noise doesn't attract the children, not yet anyway, Jovik would have to make a move soon.


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> For a little less than an hour Ru watched until the merchants walked away smiling, somewhat richer, but in debt for amounts that could not be measured in coin alone.  Ari had spotted Ru for some time, and once the merchants had left he gestured forward to allow Ru to speak.




Ru decides to start light. He raises an eyebrow and gives an affable smile.

"You couldn't have warned me the dwarf pimp was a troll? Surely the sneeze powder last Xiao Hua Festa* wasn't that awful?"

Ru takes his regular seat and continues. "Lucky for me, your reputation saved me from a thorough trouncing by the Trobbing Vein's ... unexpected owner. He's pretty agreeable to our protection rates, except for something of a local snag."

Here Ru leans forward, dropping his levity to lay out the facts. "Namely, the Killi-kelli-hek's decided they like the same territory. Since I don't expect maniac canibal dwarves are like to respond to bribes or a few broken tables, it looks like this time--if we want protection money--we're going to have to put out a lot more manpower for actual protection, as it were."

*_[OOC: The Kanji district's local version of April Fool's day.]_


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru decides to start light. He raises an eyebrow and gives an affable smile.
> 
> "You couldn't have warned me the dwarf pimp was a troll? Surely the sneeze powder last Xiao Hua Festa* wasn't that awful?"
> 
> ...




Ari doesn't smile, though he rarely does when it comes to business.  "That 'Troll' you so delicately put it, is actually one of the more well educated men in the district, I had no doubt what-so-ever that you would be able to handle him."

Drawing upon the pipe of a large hooka that rests next to him on the floor, Ari blows out a large could of purple smoke and sighs in relaxation.

"Killi-kelli-hek you say?"  Aru stops to think for a moment, staring off into nothingness as if trying to pierce the veil of reality to find the answers that he needs in another dimension.  "I think that we can rule out open warfare then, little point in that, bad for business."

"Personally I'm tempted to leave this in your hands Ru, after all your good work with that Gis gentleman.  Ha! I thought that I'd have to have him killed to serve as an example to the others, but you astounded me by making him fold somehow.  I wonder whether you would have the same effect on these cannabalistic dwarves?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Drawing upon the pipe of a large hooka that rests next to him on the floor, Ari blows out a large could of purple smoke and sighs in relaxation.
> 
> "Killi-kelli-hek you say?"  Aru stops to think for a moment, staring off into nothingness as if trying to pierce the veil of reality to find the answers that he needs in another dimension.  "I think that we can rule out open warfare then, little point in that, bad for business."
> 
> "Personally I'm tempted to leave this in your hands Ru, after all your good work with that Gis gentleman.  Ha! I thought that I'd have to have him killed to serve as an example to the others, but you astounded me by making him fold somehow.  I wonder whether you would have the same effect on these cannabalistic dwarves?"




Ari and that damnable hooka. Ever since Sy Tenny started supplying him with the ainam to fill it, Ari used it for every decision. Gods help Sy (and possibly no end of others) should he ever lose his supply source. Sure, the ainam seemed to make Ari more suceptible to Ru's particular deciept, but... well, that wasn't exactly working in his favor at the moment, now was it?

Ru could all but hear Master Gis' voice in his head, chiding _Little Brike, lies are like fire. A moment's distraction in tending them, and suddenly they've burned your home down around you. Oh, by the way, how do you like the new snack cakes?_ Ru tried not to groan. He drew a steadying breath before responding.

"If you want me to troubleshoot this, Ari, I'm as always your man. Of course, it's a tricky situation, and I don't expect there's a quick fix to be had. Can I feel free to secure freelance specialists if I need them, or do you want me to draw solely from the organization?"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 31, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Listen check (DC 12) +13 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> Creeping around the building, Jovik slid up into the roofing overhang and let himself into the building through a hidden escape hatch that he had found only last week.  Crawling through a space inside the roof, it takes little to move into a position to hear the children through a crack in the ceiling.
> 
> ...




Puzzled by this conversation, Jovik quietly slips back down the building. "Time to see what's up" he thought to himself. And he approaches his regular entrance with extra caution and opens the door quietly, listening as he can but entering the building.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 1, 2005)

Nikolai blinks blearily in the dim candle light of his chambers.  He rubs at his eyes in a vain attempt to make the room stop spinning for a moment.  He swings his head from side to side for a moment, searching the room for the damnable bird.  When he catches a patch of darkness he stares for a moment as Quoth resolves himself out of the blur.

"You know, I really should learn to pace myself more when stuff like this comes along. . . but I'll be damned if it isn't fascinating.  I wonder if I should just go tell Thialon what I know. . . or wait until I have more.  Hmm. . . what time is it anyways?"

Before Quoth has a chance to answer, Nikolai struggles off his workstool and over to a window, throwing open the shutters and sticking his head outside to attempt to discern the answer to the question himself.

[sblock]Is there any equivalent of a public library around (or at least a private one that Nikolai might gain access to)?  Basically looking for anywhere he might continue research on his own before going back to the society with what he has.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ari and that damnable hooka. Ever since Sy Tenny started supplying him with the ainam to fill it, Ari used it for every decision. Gods help Sy (and possibly no end of others) should he ever lose his supply source. Sure, the ainam seemed to make Ari more suceptible to Ru's particular deciept, but... well, that wasn't exactly working in his favor at the moment, now was it?
> 
> Ru could all but hear Master Gis' voice in his head, chiding _Little Brike, lies are like fire. A moment's distraction in tending them, and suddenly they've burned your home down around you. Oh, by the way, how do you like the new snack cakes?_ Ru tried not to groan. He drew a steadying breath before responding.
> 
> "If you want me to troubleshoot this, Ari, I'm as always your man. Of course, it's a tricky situation, and I don't expect there's a quick fix to be had. Can I feel free to secure freelance specialists if I need them, or do you want me to draw solely from the organization?"




Ari thinks for a moment before drawing again from the hooka.  "I think an operation like this will require, innovitive decisions."  He pulls a large pouch from beneath his heavy robes and throws it at Ru's feet.  "Take this, whatever you don't spend think as a...bonus.  I know that you'll be able to deal with this situation in a formidable manner."

[sblock]The pouch is heavy and contains 50 silver nobles, 100 golden crowns and 20 platinum orbs.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Puzzled by this conversation, Jovik quietly slips back down the building. "Time to see what's up" he thought to himself. And he approaches his regular entrance with extra caution and opens the door quietly, listening as he can but entering the building.




Ru's stealth in entering the building is adequate, but within the room as he enters all of the children stand facing him, quiet as the grave.  At the head of the pack stand Wasp, Mouse and Kuni stare at him with an unsettling gaze.

Wasp peers at Ru before asking: "And who are you?"


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "You know, I really should learn to pace myself more when stuff like this comes along. . . but I'll be damned if it isn't fascinating.  I wonder if I should just go tell Thialon what I know. . . or wait until I have more.  Hmm. . . what time is it anyways?"
> 
> Before Quoth has a chance to answer, Nikolai struggles off his workstool and over to a window, throwing open the shutters and sticking his head outside to attempt to discern the answer to the question himself.
> 
> [sblock]Is there any equivalent of a public library around (or at least a private one that Nikolai might gain access to)?  Basically looking for anywhere he might continue research on his own before going back to the society with what he has.[/sblock]




[sblock]Due to the lack of central government there are no 'public' libraries, however private collectors often allow people to view their tomes for a small fee.
Knowledge-local check (DC 12) +26 - Success!
Assassin attack roll (Flat-footed AC 12) +7 - Failure
[/sblock]

Nikoli knows the answer to his question before it even crosses his mind.  In the Xylin-po spire lives a herbalist and surgeon that collects books relating to biological studies, a Phylin-tarrn his name was.  If anyone knew anything about this kind of liquid it would be him, or his books.

The shutters open and dirty daylight pours into the room, dazzling Nikoli for a moment, a moment too long.  There is a heavy thudding on the window frame next to the gnome, and looking at it in surprise Nikoli notices a three-foot crossbow bolt buried deeply into the wood.  From behind him the voice of Quoth calls out: "Look out!"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 1, 2005)

"By the gods!"

Nikolai slams the shutters closed again and springs back from the window, all thoughts of weariness temporarily forgotten.  He scrambles around looking for the wand he bought for self defence after he discovered his powers.  Seeing it lying on the workbench bearby he snatches up the slender runed stick and grips it tightly in his hand.  He breathes heavily now, wheezing and coughing slightly.

"Gee, 'look out'?  Really?  I NEVER WOULD HAVE GUESSED!"

[sblock] I don't know if we're in combat rounds or not yet, so Nikolai does as much of the above as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ari thinks for a moment before drawing again from the hooka.  "I think an operation like this will require, innovitive decisions."  He pulls a large pouch from beneath his heavy robes and throws it at Ru's feet.  "Take this, whatever you don't spend think as a...bonus.  I know that you'll be able to deal with this situation in a formidable manner."




Ru's eyes widen slightly as he sees the coinage Ari's just put forth so casually, but he manages to otherwise control his surprise. He stows the pouch in one of the side pockets of his ever-present haversack, then rises. Ru crosses his fingers, places them over his heart, and bows, adding the customary verbal sentiment for the gesture: "My fate serves yours."

As Ru straightens, he says, "I know you hate progress reports that report no progress. You'll only hear from me when there's something worth reporting. And thank you, again, for the trust."

With that, Ru leaves Ari to his hooka and whatever other brain-damaged businessmen feel the need to sell him their children's children. In the outer chamber, he takes advantage of one of Ari's clerks, using one the man's pens and a piece of parchment to scrawl a short note to the troll who owns the Vein (and silently kicking himself for being so overwhelmed as to never ask his name):

_Ari has approved measures. Preparations underway. You'll know more when I do.
-Ru Brike_

As he folds and seals the missive, Ru smiles at how handy this writing thing is. A few years ago, he would have dismissed it as a waste of training time. But then, a few years ago, he didn't know Master Gis.

Ru snags the arm of one of the young wannabe thug loiterers outside Ari's place. They're all waiting for the chance to prove themselves and find an in to the organization. So long as they don't cause trouble, the guards tend to let them be (aside from the random prank. But guard duty's boring and they're free entertainment, so who can complain?). Ru presses the note into one hand and a gold crown in the other, smiling but brisk in his manner.

"You're going to the Red Lamp district. _The Throbbing Vein_. You get the troll in charge--no underlings, got it? Tell him Ru sent you. He gets this, you keep the coin." He grabs the kid by both arms now, lifting him up so that their noses almost touch as he adds quietly, "He doesn't, I hunt you down and take twice the coin's worth out of your hide. Capice?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 1, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ru's stealth in entering the building is adequate, but within the room as he enters all of the children stand facing him, quiet as the grave.  At the head of the pack stand Wasp, Mouse and Kuni stare at him with an unsettling gaze.
> 
> Wasp peers at Ru before asking: "And who are you?"




"Why, children, don't you even recognize your own father?" says Jovik with a smile. Time to bluff thought Jovik, if they can't remember anything, they may take to my suggestion, if not maybe I can snap them out of it and he looks around for a bucket of water.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 2, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "By the gods!"
> 
> Nikolai slams the shutters closed again and springs back from the window, all thoughts of weariness temporarily forgotten.  He scrambles around looking for the wand he bought for self defence after he discovered his powers.  Seeing it lying on the workbench bearby he snatches up the slender runed stick and grips it tightly in his hand.  He breathes heavily now, wheezing and coughing slightly.
> 
> ...




[sblock]As soon as you see an intitative roll you'll know that combat rounds have started.
[/sblock]

Quoth hops across the floor to look at Nikoli, "There's someone outside shooting at you!"  All is silent for the moment, with only the slight noise of feathers being rustled as Quoth walks around on the floor in his own little world.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 2, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru snags the arm of one of the young wannabe thug loiterers outside Ari's place. They're all waiting for the chance to prove themselves and find an in to the organization. So long as they don't cause trouble, the guards tend to let them be (aside from the random prank. But guard duty's boring and they're free entertainment, so who can complain?). Ru presses the note into one hand and a gold crown in the other, smiling but brisk in his manner.
> 
> "You're going to the Red Lamp district. _The Throbbing Vein_. You get the troll in charge--no underlings, got it? Tell him Ru sent you. He gets this, you keep the coin." He grabs the kid by both arms now, lifting him up so that their noses almost touch as he adds quietly, "He doesn't, I hunt you down and take twice the coin's worth out of your hide. Capice?"




[sblock]Spot check (DC 14) +8 - Failure[/sblock]

The kid grabs the coin and message and struts off into the city, slow enough to make sure that the others notice that _he _ got the job and not them, but fast enough to make sure that it did not look like he was being ineffective.

Once gone the immensity of Ru's task begins to finally settle on his mind.  Driving a large group of insane canaballistic dwarves from a rabbit's warren of streets, something that was definately not part of his daily tasks.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 2, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Why, children, don't you even recognize your own father?" says Jovik with a smile. Time to bluff thought Jovik, if they can't remember anything, they may take to my suggestion, if not maybe I can snap them out of it and he looks around for a bucket of water.




[sblock]Sense Motive check (DC 25) +16 - Failure
[/sblock]

One of the children in the back steps forward a little, speaking to the others.  "I...I'm starting to remember him...it's starting!"  A second of the children seems to waver out of his hypnotic state and look around as if in a daze.

Wasp looks around at his group as if passing something silently to them all, as a group (except the two children who have broken the 'spell') they all draw their short knives and step forward at Jovik.  As they advance Wasp speaks:

"You have very little time, I suggest you tell us who you are and what you are doing here..."


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Spot check (DC 14) +8 - Failure[/sblock]
> 
> The kid grabs the coin and message and struts off into the city, slow enough to make sure that the others notice that _he _ got the job and not them, but fast enough to make sure that it did not look like he was being ineffective.
> 
> Once gone the immensity of Ru's task begins to finally settle on his mind.  Driving a large group of insane canaballistic dwarves from a rabbit's warren of streets, something that was definately not part of his daily tasks.




Ru draws a deep breath and tries to think. Ari's right: assaulting the Killi-kelli-hek would be suicide. If you could root them out that way, someone would have done it by now. Talking to them seems pretty useless, too; whatever negotiation skills Ru has would likely be hard to draw upon with a dwarf gnawing on his leg. 

His head hurts. He's gotten himself deep enough in things beyond his reach for now. Time for a little of the familiar. Let the problem stew in the back of his mind while he makes his rounds. Check in on Ma and the pack of siblings, make sure their supplies are all in order. Swing by Master Gis' to "collect protection" for this week; he was still trying to figure out that nasty super-punch Gis showed him. Maybe while he was there, Mister Full of Sage Wisdom and Wholesome Snacks would have some useful advice. Or at least a calming tea Gods knew he needed it.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 2, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Sense Motive check (DC 25) +16 - Failure
> [/sblock]
> 
> One of the children in the back steps forward a little, speaking to the others.  "I...I'm starting to remember him...it's starting!"  A second of the children seems to waver out of his hypnotic state and look around as if in a daze.
> ...




Jovik adopts that commanding tone that Gradlin used to use to cow him and the others "I said I am your father, now put down those blades before you hurt each other!"

OOC: Was there a bucket of water anywhere nearby?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 2, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> His head hurts. He's gotten himself deep enough in things beyond his reach for now. Time for a little of the familiar. Let the problem stew in the back of his mind while he makes his rounds. Check in on Ma and the pack of siblings, make sure their supplies are all in order. Swing by Master Gis' to "collect protection" for this week; he was still trying to figure out that nasty super-punch Gis showed him. Maybe while he was there, Mister Full of Sage Wisdom and Wholesome Snacks would have some useful advice. Or at least a calming tea Gods knew he needed it.




The day passes slowly as Ru makes his way through the streets contemplating his position.  The chore of collection in this neighbourhood is an easy one, especially so close to Ari's base of operations.  After a quick stop off to see that Ma and the family is doing well, dropping off a few coins to keep them going, Ru's feet instinctively took him through the streets to Master Gis' shop.

The tattered front of a centuries old building was propped up by a stall that Master Gis had constructed to put his wares out on street level, the building itself was reserved for the kitchen area and storage mainly, as well as his living space upstairs.

Ru watched his master at work from a distance as he approached, slicing up...well, something...on a hot grill and flicking it into people's bowls nearby.  His small waitress shuffled about to pour tea with elegance and grace, something that was definately out of place in a city like this.

Master Gis glanced at Ru as he approached, the look in his eyes was a bittersweet happiness.  Wiping his hands on his apron, Master Gis steps into the back rooms so as not to involve his customers in Ru's conversation.

Widing back through the crowded shelves, crates and boxes, Ru gestures to a simple upturned keg for Ru to sit on.  Without speaking he pours Ru a cup of hot liquid and places a small biscuit on his saucer with a delicate clacking sound.

Master Gis gestures for silence as Ru tries to talk, simply nodding to the tea and waiting for Ru to drink and relax.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 2, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jovik adopts that commanding tone that Gradlin used to use to cow him and the others "I said I am your father, now put down those blades before you hurt each other!"
> 
> OOC: Was there a bucket of water anywhere nearby?




[sblock]_OOC: Not unless you keep buckets of water lying around for any practical purpose..._
Intimidate check (DC 10) +14 - Success
[/sblock]

The children look at each other in confusion for a moment before lowering their blades, though not dropping them completely.  Wasp glances back at the others before addressing Jovik once more.  "You are our...father?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Widing back through the crowded shelves, crates and boxes, Ru gestures to a simple upturned keg for Ru to sit on.  Without speaking he pours Ru a cup of hot liquid and places a small biscuit on his saucer with a delicate clacking sound.
> 
> Master Gis gestures for silence as Ru tries to talk, simply nodding to the tea and waiting for Ru to drink and relax.




Ru smiles, the tension in his shoulders already easing as he takes a bite of the biscuit. He'd always been one to gulp everything down, worried about filling up while he had the chance rather than savoring the act of eating. Like so many other things in Ru's life, studying under Master Gis has changed this, as well. 

Ru takes his time finishing the biscuit, sipping the tea, letting their flavor wash through him, indulging for these few minutes. When he's done, he returns the cup and saucer to the waiting Gis, then bows his head deeply in respect. Only then does he speak.

"As usual, Master Gis, you seem uncannily aware of what I need. Thank you."

Despite the newfound bubble of calm within him, Ru presses on, grimacing slightly. "I've gotten myself in trouble again. I'm sure you're not surprised. Ari's set me the task of somehow backing the Killi-kelli-hek out of the Red Lamp district. Obviously, no brute squad I could put together would take them out. And you can't just throw money at them. 

"But there has to be ... I mean, they're people, right? There has to be some way to communicate with them, to win their respect or their fear or ... there has to be something that drives them beyond madness. Otherwise, they'd have done _themselves_ in ages ago. I just don't know where to even start looking to find that out.

"I'm open to advice or contacts you might have, though I also wouldn't blame you for sending me on my way for getting myself in this mess in the first place."

Ru cracks a smile, adding "I don't suppose you have a rare, herbal cure for cannibalism hidden around here anywhere?"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 3, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Quoth hops across the floor to look at Nikolai, "There's someone outside shooting at you!"  All is silent for the moment, with only the slight noise of feathers being rustled as Quoth walks around on the floor in his own little world.




Nikolai sighs slightly at his familiar.  It was so easy to forget that the bird, while far more intelligent than a normal raven, would still loose a battle of wits against a stuffed iguana.  He keeps his wand at the ready, but relaxes his grip on it.  He reaches out with one hand and fastens the lock on his window.  Catching his breath he makes his way down the stairs into the front room of the antique shop.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 3, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]_OOC: Not unless you keep buckets of water lying around for any practical purpose..._
> Intimidate check (DC 10) +14 - Success
> [/sblock]
> 
> The children look at each other in confusion for a moment before lowering their blades, though not dropping them completely.  Wasp glances back at the others before addressing Jovik once more.  "You are our...father?"




Jovik drops to his knees, crying out "Yes, of course I am!"  he beckons Lotvis and Squeeker, the two children who first came to their senses to him, "Come here, come here my boys, I will make things alright for you" As they approach Jovik reaches out to embrace them. "Don't you see how much you all mean to me?" he says to the remaining boys plantively.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 3, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru smiles, the tension in his shoulders already easing as he takes a bite of the biscuit. He'd always been one to gulp everything down, worried about filling up while he had the chance rather than savoring the act of eating. Like so many other things in Ru's life, studying under Master Gis has changed this, as well.
> 
> Ru takes his time finishing the biscuit, sipping the tea, letting their flavor wash through him, indulging for these few minutes. When he's done, he returns the cup and saucer to the waiting Gis, then bows his head deeply in respect. Only then does he speak.
> 
> ...




Master Gis smiles as Ru displays his thoughts, before his training Ru may have attempted a frontal assault on the matter, using brute force instead of his mind.  He was glad things were different now.

"To eat one's own kind is a disease of the mind.  But do they do such a thing you should ask yourself.  All creatures have a motivation, a need, a cosmic soul that drives them onwards.  Why would these creatures seek other food if their numbers are so many?  Why not simply eat each other?"  He pours himself a cup of tea and sits, nibbling on a biscuit and watching Ru's reaction.

"Perhaps what you need is not a way to defeat these creatures, but a reason why they stray from their homes?"


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 3, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nikolai sighs slightly at his familiar.  It was so easy to forget that the bird, while far more intelligent than a normal raven, would still loose a battle of wits against a stuffed iguana.  He keeps his wand at the ready, but relaxes his grip on it.  He reaches out with one hand and fastens the lock on his window.  Catching his breath he makes his way down the stairs into the front room of the antique shop.




[sblock]Spot check (Nikolai DC hidden) +10 - Failure
Spot check (Quoth DC hidden) +18 - Failure?
[/sblock]

Making his way down into the shop, Nikolai has to duck as Quoth flies into the windowsill that looks out into the street.  The raven turns in circles, looking all across the street squaking, "He's over there, he's over there, he's over there!"  The fact that he never looks in the same place twice does little to help.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 3, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jovik drops to his knees, crying out "Yes, of course I am!"  he beckons Lotvis and Squeeker, the two children who first came to their senses to him, "Come here, come here my boys, I will make things alright for you" As they approach Jovik reaches out to embrace them. "Don't you see how much you all mean to me?" he says to the remaining boys plantively.




Lotvis and Squeeker shuffle away from the stranger children, embracing Jovik and staring back across the room at the others.  "We remember him," Lotvis calls across to Wasp.

Wasp looks back blankly, "Then why is it that we do not?"

"Because you have just met him Wasp, Squeeker and I are coming back from the other way, we remember him from the first time."

Wasp looks confused, "How is it that we have only met him just now?  I am...confused."

Lotvis looks sadly at Jovik, "I'm sorry sir, but there is nothing I can do..."


----------



## jkason (Sep 3, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Master Gis smiles as Ru displays his thoughts, before his training Ru may have attempted a frontal assault on the matter, using brute force instead of his mind.  He was glad things were different now.
> 
> "To eat one's own kind is a disease of the mind.  But do they do such a thing you should ask yourself.  All creatures have a motivation, a need, a cosmic soul that drives them onwards.  Why would these creatures seek other food if their numbers are so many?  Why not simply eat each other?"  He pours himself a cup of tea and sits, nibbling on a biscuit and watching Ru's reaction.
> 
> "Perhaps what you need is not a way to defeat these creatures, but a reason why they stray from their homes?"




"But how do I find out--?" Ru stands suddenly, eyes lighting up as he's struck by a sudden inspiration.

"That's it. I've been thinking too big. I keep thinking about how I'm going to take on the entire Killi-kelli-hek, which is ridiculous. But if I could just get ahold of one of them..." 

He cuts himself off before going further. Master Gis accepted that Ru had obligated himself to this life as an enforcer, and he believed a man must always live up to his obligations. He had, however, expressed his ... distaste for the specifics of Ru's work on more than one occasion. 

Ru bows instead.

"Thank you again, master. Now, I need to make some preparations."

With that, Ru heads for the street. Ari's got boys good at nabbing folks. Since this was a charge directly from Ari, it shouldn't take much to get them on board. Once that was done, he'd just need a translator, since Ru himself didn't speak Dwarven. And if that translator was big and intimidatingly troll-shaped, why, that certainly couldn't hurt, now could it?

Ru hooked a right. First he needed to conscript the Ysnek twins. Sneaking and snatching was their specialty. Then maybe Scrab and Wos; they could do both ranged and up-close support pretty quiet. Then to see if the Vein's troll was willing to help with a little questioning.

And if he managed to make it through all that in one piece, Ru just had to track and capture a killer dwarf so he could ask it a few questions. 

Ru slowed down. No, not the brilliant plan he'd first thought. But, well, he didn't have anything better, so he'd go with this until something else came along.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 4, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Lotvis and Squeeker shuffle away from the stranger children, embracing Jovik and staring back across the room at the others.  "We remember him," Lotvis calls across to Wasp.
> 
> Wasp looks back blankly, "Then why is it that we do not?"
> 
> ...




Jovik's mind races to sort this out. "Lotvis, I am confused as well, where are you and coming back from? What in the nine hells did that guy in the yellow robe do to you boys! Wasp, remember! Remember how it was that you have the clothes on your back and the food in your belly. It was I who taught you what you know, it has been I, Jovik who has protected you in the alleys. Remember that big troll who wanted to take you home as a plaything? Who killed him? Me. You must remember these things all of you. We are a famility here,all of us, and we must always remember that and remain true to each other! Wasp, look at my eyes, as I have always taught you. See the truth in my eyes. Lotvik and Squeeker have remembered, fight back as I know you can, you are tough, you can beat what ever foul enchantment he has place on you. Fight it and remember!" Jovik is almost beside himself for Wasp to remember. If any of the boys wanted to leave, fine, but in this state how would they survive!?! They had to remember this, they had to remember him! Jovik silently swore a painful vengence on the yellow-robed man for this.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jovik's mind races to sort this out. "Lotvis, I am confused as well, where are you and coming back from? What in the nine hells did that guy in the yellow robe do to you boys! Wasp, remember! Remember how it was that you have the clothes on your back and the food in your belly. It was I who taught you what you know, it has been I, Jovik who has protected you in the alleys. Remember that big troll who wanted to take you home as a plaything? Who killed him? Me. You must remember these things all of you. We are a famility here,all of us, and we must always remember that and remain true to each other! Wasp, look at my eyes, as I have always taught you. See the truth in my eyes. Lotvik and Squeeker have remembered, fight back as I know you can, you are tough, you can beat what ever foul enchantment he has place on you. Fight it and remember!" Jovik is almost beside himself for Wasp to remember. If any of the boys wanted to leave, fine, but in this state how would they survive!?! They had to remember this, they had to remember him! Jovik silently swore a painful vengence on the yellow-robed man for this.




Wasp simply looks at Jovik with pity and says: "Goodbye father."

The windows shatter inwards, spraying the room with dirty glass and scattering the boys.  By the time Jovik recovered from the initial shock it was a simple matter to see that the men that had broken into his home had all the exits covered...the thieves' guild.  
There were at least ten of them, all with their dirtied leathers and rusty daggers and swords drawn.  By themself, hell even a small group of them, Jovik could easily deal with...but ten??


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> With that, Ru heads for the street. Ari's got boys good at nabbing folks. Since this was a charge directly from Ari, it shouldn't take much to get them on board. Once that was done, he'd just need a translator, since Ru himself didn't speak Dwarven. And if that translator was big and intimidatingly troll-shaped, why, that certainly couldn't hurt, now could it?
> 
> Ru hooked a right. First he needed to conscript the Ysnek twins. Sneaking and snatching was their specialty. Then maybe Scrab and Wos; they could do both ranged and up-close support pretty quiet. Then to see if the Vein's troll was willing to help with a little questioning.




[sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 12) +8 - Failure
Knowledge-local check (DC 8) +13 - Success
[/sblock]

The daylight that filtered through the clouds of dirt and smog that hung over the city began to fade as Ru tracked down the men that he required one by one.  Unfortunately no matter what he managed to say, the thrill of hunting a cannabalistic dwarf seemed to increase the price of their usual services.  Thirty golden crowns for the four men's services was required, and once their palms were lined with gold (half now, half later of course) they agreed to meet with Ru at Ari's compound later the next day, giving them plenty of time to prepare for the job ahead.

With the sun down on an...eventful day, Ru now had the option of heading to the Throbbing Vein now, when its clientelle was the rowdiest, or calling it a day.


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 12) +8 - Failure
> Knowledge-local check (DC 8) +13 - Success
> [/sblock]
> 
> ...




[sblock]Is that 30 per man, or 30 total?[/sblock]

Without Ari's gift, the cost of doing business today would have been a painful hit. Certainly Ru wished he'd done better in negotiations, but if this all panned out, Ari's donation would still put him well ahead of the game, so he put it off as the cost of doing business.

As Ru's big selling point to the troll would be the way his efforts would make business run smoother, interrupting the man's rush hour would likely undermine Ru's position. No, best to leave the Vein to its affairs for tonight, and hope a good night's profits would leave the troll amenable to an early afternoon visit from Ru.

A hectic but productive day, Ru decided to end it before something new could crop up. He headed to the solitude of his own quarters to rest for what promised to be yet another crazed day tomorrow.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 5, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Wasp simply looks at Jovik with pity and says: "Goodbye father."
> 
> The windows shatter inwards, spraying the room with dirty glass and scattering the boys.  By the time Jovik recovered from the initial shock it was a simple matter to see that the men that had broken into his home had all the exits covered...the thieves' guild.
> There were at least ten of them, all with their dirtied leathers and rusty daggers and swords drawn.  By themself, hell even a small group of them, Jovik could easily deal with...but ten??




[sblock] OOC: Ahh crap. Is this my version of a wave of feces?  [/sblock]

As Jovik quickly scans the room he sees a few familiar faces, fellow alumni of Gradlin's academy. They seem ashamed to be there though and don't meet Jovik's eyes. "This ain't the Apartment's you know, we have doors" Jovik cracks since there seems to be little else he could do. He looks for the man in charge and calls out "Ah, Rashul, a pleasure to have you in my house, to what do I owe this visit?" During this quick banter Jovik looks to see where the children went and if the secret exits the children didn't know about are covered and if the secret exits the children DID know about are covered.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 5, 2005)

Nikolai sighs to himself and ponders his situation.  Okay, so someone was trying to kill him.  Not a totally new experience, but still fresh enough.  He was up on all his debts, as far as he could recall. . . and he hadn't been any more antagonizing than usual.  This of course left one reason why someone would suddenly want him dead.  One thing was for sure, if he ever saw Thialon again, he was asking for a raise.

In a flash he realize that he has left the prime suspect sitting alone upstairs.  Hustling up the stairs as fast as he can, he goes to retrieve the flask and it's contents.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 5, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock]Is that 30 per man, or 30 total?[/sblock]
> 
> A hectic but productive day, Ru decided to end it before something new could crop up. He headed to the solitude of his own quarters to rest for what promised to be yet another crazed day tomorrow.




[sblock]30 total.[/sblock]

Ru's private quarters were not lavish by far, though many of the others that lived in the Apartments would think otherwise.  His connection to Ari allowed Ru certain...luxuries, like access to firewood, reasonably fresh food, and clean water, rich commodities in this place.

Almost as soon as Ru's head hit the pillow sunlight was streaming through the window, had he slept at all?  Tired already, even after hours of sleep, Ru pulled himself out of bed to face another difficult day.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 5, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> [sblock] OOC: Ahh crap. Is this my version of a wave of feces?  [/sblock]
> 
> As Jovik quickly scans the room he sees a few familiar faces, fellow alumni of Gradlin's academy. They seem ashamed to be there though and don't meet Jovik's eyes. "This ain't the Apartment's you know, we have doors" Jovik cracks since there seems to be little else he could do. He looks for the man in charge and calls out "Ah, Rashul, a pleasure to have you in my house, to what do I owe this visit?" During this quick banter Jovik looks to see where the children went and if the secret exits the children didn't know about are covered and if the secret exits the children DID know about are covered.




None of Jovik's secret entrances were covered by the invaders, showing that they knew little but the location of his current home.  The children had managed to scuttle out of the room via the secret exits they knew of before the thieves had a chance to settle themselves and give chase, giving them an easy escape.

Unfortunately even though the theives were not guarding any of Jovik's escape routes, their positions about the room forced Jovik into a difficult spot.  Not one of the exits was far enough from one of the men for him to make a break for it, if he was to get out of this one he would need more than luck on his side.

"Ahhhh, if it isn't the elusive Jackal."  Rashul's voice was hoarse and throaty.  "You should've taken this little operation elsewhere you know, there are still quite a few of us that took your killing of Gradlen to heart, even after all these years.  You've stepped on too many toes around here you know boy, time to clear matters up methinks."

The sword at Jovik's side burned with the need to leap into his hand and strike Rashul down, tasting his blood and drawing his life-force from its mortal shell.  Looking about the room Jovik notices that even though some of the men looked like unwilling participants in this endevour, it seemed as though their masters would not deal with their reluctance or failure lightly.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 5, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nikolai sighs to himself and ponders his situation.  Okay, so someone was trying to kill him.  Not a totally new experience, but still fresh enough.  He was up on all his debts, as far as he could recall. . . and he hadn't been any more antagonizing than usual.  This of course left one reason why someone would suddenly want him dead.  One thing was for sure, if he ever saw Thialon again, he was asking for a raise.
> 
> In a flash he realize that he has left the prime suspect sitting alone upstairs.  Hustling up the stairs as fast as he can, he goes to retrieve the flask and it's contents.




[sblock]Listen check (DC hidden) +19 - Failure
Assassin Listen check (DC 2) +13 - Success
[/sblock]

Running through the door and back into his laboratory, Nikolai's eyes dart across the room, deperately seeking his prize.  Across the room at the far window the shutters were open once more, though the gnome could not remember doing it himself.  Realization dawning on him, Nikolai turns to see a hunched figure no larger than himself quitely picking through the items on one of his desks.

Without even turning the figure rasps, "Don' evin thin' 'bout it ol' man.  If yer luckie by tha' time I turn aroun' yull be lon' gone an' I'll 'ave wha' I'm lookin' fer, got tha' pictua?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> None of Jovik's secret entrances were covered by the invaders, showing that they knew little but the location of his current home.  The children had managed to scuttle out of the room via the secret exits they knew of before the thieves had a chance to settle themselves and give chase, giving them an easy escape.
> 
> Unfortunately even though the theives were not guarding any of Jovik's escape routes, their positions about the room forced Jovik into a difficult spot.  Not one of the exits was far enough from one of the men for him to make a break for it, if he was to get out of this one he would need more than luck on his side.
> 
> ...





Well at least the boys got out thought Jackal, that's good, their reflexes and instincts are intact. And they didn't squeel to the guild, which means the yellow robe guy isn't working for the guild."Alright, alright. You got the drop on me Rashul. Hey you know as well as I do that Gradlin got what he deserved, they way he treated us. Besides he wasn't guild anyway."  The old members of the Gradlin gang knew how he felt about the guilds, too big a cut for too little protection. "So how much will it cost me this time, huh? I can have a hundred silver for you tomorrow. But not a farthing more. If you want me out of business, well you're too late. Some son a trilib* in  a yellow robe flounced around here and mess with their minds. Now they dodn't even remember me! I as trying to get them to stay before you all broke in and scared them off. So, you should be happy now Rashul, I am out of business. So as you can tell I can only get you a hundred silver. And ten for each man here besides."  



*Trilibs are small rodents that live in the alleys and sewers. They smell so bad, even alley folk won't eat them.


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]30 total.[/sblock]
> 
> Ru's private quarters were not lavish by far, though many of the others that lived in the Apartments would think otherwise.  His connection to Ari allowed Ru certain...luxuries, like access to firewood, reasonably fresh food, and clean water, rich commodities in this place.
> 
> Almost as soon as Ru's head hit the pillow sunlight was streaming through the window, had he slept at all?  Tired already, even after hours of sleep, Ru pulled himself out of bed to face another difficult day.




Ru groaned. Why in the hells did morning always have to be so early in the day? He briefly entertained the notion of sleeping in, but as always his mental version of Master Gis started going on about discipline and focus as the key to power. Ru growled his way out of bed to quiet his peculiar conscience.

He went through his morning exercises, limbering up, practicing stances and punches and kicks. He tried to sense the ki force Master Gis kept telling him about, tried focusing it through his practice blows, but managed little more than a tingle. Well, Gis did tell him it would take a while. Still, one always hoped to have the unexpected breakthrough sooner rather than later. Maybe at next week's training session.

Morning disciplines performed, Ru washed up, dressed and geared up, setting off on the morning rounds. A broken fast (and a protection payment) at Chiang's Deli. A peach (and a protection payment) from Izzy's stand. And so it went, collecting payments and occasional extras from today's clientele until he handed off the coins to Ari's usual courier and had his lunch and afternoon free.

Nothing left to do, then. The boys would be meeting him just before dinner (food and its associated sluggishness _after_ the hunt]. It was late enough in the day that the troll was likely up and around. So, time to see about signing on a large, intimidating translator for the job ahead.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 7, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> The old members of the Gradlin gang knew how he felt about the guilds, too big a cut for too little protection. "So how much will it cost me this time, huh? I can have a hundred silver for you tomorrow. But not a farthing more. If you want me out of business, well you're too late. Some son a trilib* in  a yellow robe flounced around here and mess with their minds. Now they dodn't even remember me! I as trying to get them to stay before you all broke in and scared them off. So, you should be happy now Rashul, I am out of business. So as you can tell I can only get you a hundred silver. And ten for each man here besides."




[sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 17) +19 - Success[/sblock]

Rashul snears at Jovik and points his sword at the Jackal's throat, clearly disinterested in the offer of a bribe.  A single hand drops on Rashul's shoulder from behind and one of the thieves says, 'If he's got the money now, take it.  If not, then you can kill him, I'd rather the money that the blood on our hands, and so would the others."

The look on Rashul's face is one that yearns for blood, but slowly his blade lowers.  "You better have that cash now Jackal, else you'd be not walking out of here alive..."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 7, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Nothing left to do, then. The boys would be meeting him just before dinner (food and its associated sluggishness _after_ the hunt]. It was late enough in the day that the troll was likely up and around. So, time to see about signing on a large, intimidating translator for the job ahead.




The morning stroll through the city is a quiet one, especially in the neighbourhood of The Throbbing Vein.  Apart from the snoring coming from alleys nearby and the occassional staggering of a dwarf on his way home from a hard night, or on his way to work from a hard morning, everything goes smoothly.

The Vein itself is closed and all is silent within, though after a few meaty thuds on the door from Ru's fist, the same dwarf from the other night opens up a viewing latch and peers out.  After seeing Ru's face, several large bolts are unhooked from within and the door swings open loudly.

Within the lobby curtain has been opened up to reveal the brothel floor, though it is now empty of any customers or workers except for a large troll, two elves and a gnome.  The dwarf looks at Ru and grunts, "You kin go in."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 7, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 17) +19 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> Rashul snears at Jovik and points his sword at the Jackal's throat, clearly disinterested in the offer of a bribe.  A single hand drops on Rashul's shoulder from behind and one of the thieves says, 'If he's got the money now, take it.  If not, then you can kill him, I'd rather the money that the blood on our hands, and so would the others."
> 
> The look on Rashul's face is one that yearns for blood, but slowly his blade lowers.  "You better have that cash now Jackal, else you'd be not walking out of here alive..."





Jackal takes out a small purse and throws it out onto the middle of the floor. "One gold crown for each of your men" he says and shoves a larger pouch into Rashul's chest "And fifty silver nobles for you. Half now, half tomorrow. As I said I have lost my boys, I'll leave it with the bartenter, Baeval at the Vomiting Jester pub"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 7, 2005)

Despite, the warning, Nikolai is already thinking about it.  He's been a bit on edge ever since the first method of contact was a crossbow bolt at his head.  Threats and bribery are all very well and good, but you're supposed to start with them, not use them as a last resort.  This man in his room had tried to kill him once already. . . and there we no guarentees that he wouldn't try again after he got what he came for.  Before he had even finished thinking this far, Nikolai's hand was raised, pointing the wand at the hunched figure and the command word sprung to his lips. . .

[sblock] Probably a bad idea, but, Magic Missle, 1d4+1 damage[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Within the lobby curtain has been opened up to reveal the brothel floor, though it is now empty of any customers or workers except for a large troll, two elves and a gnome.  The dwarf looks at Ru and grunts, "You kin go in."




Ru straightens up and moves into the room, moving purposefully to the troll. He bows his head in respect when he gets to the grouping of humanoids, and says to the troll, "A good morning to you. I hope last night proved quite profitable for you. If you have a moment--preferably alone--I have news, and a mutually-beneficial business offer."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 8, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jackal takes out a small purse and throws it out onto the middle of the floor. "One gold crown for each of your men" he says and shoves a larger pouch into Rashul's chest "And fifty silver nobles for you. Half now, half tomorrow. As I said I have lost my boys, I'll leave it with the bartenter, Baeval at the Vomiting Jester pub"




One of the men picks up the smaller purse as Rashul instinctively catches the larger one.  He seems no happier to take the money and his mouth seems opens to say as much.  Rashul's expression grows strange though, confused as he watches Jovik's feet for some reason.  The group begins to talk amongst themselves, but for Jovik it sounds like being underwater.

Today was making no sense at all.  Unfortunately for the Jackal, things would come clear all too soon.

"Jovik the Jackal, it is your time to die."​
Mist flowed through the windows of the room, turning the inside of the building into a winter's morning.  The chill was almost intolerable, and before Jovik's eyes icicals formes on the load bearing pillars above him.  Snow settled on the boxes out of nowhere and the floor covered with ice that Jovik strangely could easily keep his feet on.

Turning his head, Jovik looked at the man who had spoken to him.  Where he had come from and how he was so easily surprised was somewhat unsettling.  The man stood easily six and a half feet tall and wore a snow white fur-lined robe that swayed as he approached.  On his head an elegant golden crown set with obsidean pieces kept his long jet black hair out of his face.

"I am Zsath, the Spiritbanker.  I have come for you Jovik."​


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 8, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Despite, the warning, Nikolai is already thinking about it.  He's been a bit on edge ever since the first method of contact was a crossbow bolt at his head.  Threats and bribery are all very well and good, but you're supposed to start with them, not use them as a last resort.  This man in his room had tried to kill him once already. . . and there we no guarentees that he wouldn't try again after he got what he came for.  Before he had even finished thinking this far, Nikolai's hand was raised, pointing the wand at the hunched figure and the command word sprung to his lips. . .
> 
> [sblock] Probably a bad idea, but, Magic Missle, 1d4+1 damage[/sblock]




[sblock]Magic Missile damage - 4pts
Nikoli's Initiative roll - 12
Assassin's Initiative roll - 8
[/sblock]

The tip of Nikolai's wand glowed briefly before spitting forth a yellow ball of energy that shot across the room and slammed unerringly into the assassin's shoulder, jarring him momentarily.  For a second Nikolai's hopes were raised as the assassin dropped his knife to the floor, only to draw a small sword from a sheath at his side and vault the table in the gnome's direction.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 8, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru straightens up and moves into the room, moving purposefully to the troll. He bows his head in respect when he gets to the grouping of humanoids, and says to the troll, "A good morning to you. I hope last night proved quite profitable for you. If you have a moment--preferably alone--I have news, and a mutually-beneficial business offer."




The troll looks at Ru suspiciously for a moment before gesturing at the others sitting nearby.  "These are my business partners, anything you have to say to me, you may say to them."


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The troll looks at Ru suspiciously for a moment before gesturing at the others sitting nearby.  "These are my business partners, anything you have to say to me, you may say to them."




Ru takes in the other gentlemen, wondering at the fact that not a single one of them shares a race in common with their employees. Deciding it's not his business to worry racial exploitation ethics--especially given what he was about to attempt--Ru bows to the group at large.

"Masters. Ru Brike on behalf of Ari Turbul. I expect your partner's filled you in on the fact that Master Turbul has tasked me with your Killi-kelli-hek problem. We believe we have a viable first step in finding a solution. 

"Short of bringing in an army, and possibly not even then, it would be insane to attempt the mass genocide of the hek. Better would be to find what outside force seems to have goaded them into this inexplicable expansion, then attend to that source. Treat the disease and not the symptom, as it were.

"To that end, a small, experienced group of Turbul's best will be undertaking to capture a stray member of the clan this evening. During the questioning that will follow, we'll likely have need of a translator who speaks Dwarf. And it occurred to me, good sir," here Ru addressed the troll directly, "that you might wish to play a part. We'll do the heavy lifting, of course, but I thought you might enjoy having some protected-but-direct interaction with the source of your current difficulties. Might prove ... cathartic."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 9, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru takes in the other gentlemen, wondering at the fact that not a single one of them shares a race in common with their employees. Deciding it's not his business to worry racial exploitation ethics--especially given what he was about to attempt--Ru bows to the group at large.
> 
> "Masters. Ru Brike on behalf of Ari Turbul. I expect your partner's filled you in on the fact that Master Turbul has tasked me with your Killi-kelli-hek problem. We believe we have a viable first step in finding a solution.
> 
> ...




The troll thinks for a moment, delaying his decision obviously for reasons of his own.  One of the elves leans forward and looks at the hulking creature sternly, "I think it would be in our best interest for you to attend this, Constantine."

The troll, Constantine, nods his head slowly.  "Alright, but not here.  Bring the creature to the Delphi district of the Apartments, the docklands.  There is an old warehouse on Reddlin Street that has an old tower attached, I do...buisiness...there sometimes."


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The troll thinks for a moment, delaying his decision obviously for reasons of his own.  One of the elves leans forward and looks at the hulking creature sternly, "I think it would be in our best interest for you to attend this, Constantine."
> 
> The troll, Constantine, nods his head slowly.  "Alright, but not here.  Bring the creature to the Delphi district of the Apartments, the docklands.  There is an old warehouse on Reddlin Street that has an old tower attached, I do...buisiness...there sometimes."




Ru bows low again, doing his best not to smile, though it's hard to ignore the relief he feels at something finally seeming to go his way. Well, not entirely his way; no doubt Constantine would have no love for Ru having managed to shame him into aiding in this endeavor.  But it wasn't like he hadn't tried to make the request in private. The fact of the matter was there were plenty enough things to worry about in the hare-brained scheme Ru had devised. He'd deal with Constantine's embarrassment another time.

Having found his composure, Ru rises from the bow, saying "As you will, good Constantine. Until tonight, then, I'll leave you gentlefolk to your entrepreneurial pursuits."

With that, Ru excuses himself, heading home to get a brief bite and take a short nap before meeting the boys. Then onto the evening, wherein he'd either prove a brilliant risk-taker or a short-lived fool. He so very much hoped it would be the former, though his roiling stomach seemed more convinced it was the latter.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 9, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> One of the men picks up the smaller purse as Rashul instinctively catches the larger one.  He seems no happier to take the money and his mouth seems opens to say as much.  Rashul's expression grows strange though, confused as he watches Jovik's feet for some reason.  The group begins to talk amongst themselves, but for Jovik it sounds like being underwater.
> 
> Today was making no sense at all.  Unfortunately for the Jackal, things would come clear all too soon.
> 
> ...




Jovik's head swam. What in the name of the nine hells was going on today he thought to himself. And when did his secrect hideout become the central terminal of the Krysh docks? 

An assassin's dagger, a thug's blow, a murder's garrotte, any of these would be better than having to deal with all this mystical mumbo-jumbo. First some yellow-robe who steals his boys, and now this King Frosty, who pops up in his own house, who wants his life.

More out of bemusment and instict, Jovik found his voice "I have no truck with bankers of any kind, be it coin, flesh or spirits" And the Jackal attempts to make his exit through a secret door into his comforting alleys, knowing full well this room was somehow or another full of guildsmen and King Frosty at the same time, but at different times. There was no choice here, escape was his only hope. A plague from Mother Cauphriol* on this day. The Jackal had lost everything today, and the day wasn't over, nor were the losses. But the Jackal is sly, the Jackal can hide, if he can only survive..............



* Mother Cauphriol is a minor diety who is thought to bring disease and illness. She is called Mother since is is thoight that she gives birth to a new disease each year to inflict upon Metropolis.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 9, 2005)

Backpedaling quickly, Nikolai tries to evade the attack from his would-be assassin.  Keeping the wand in between him and his foe, he attempts to duck around the figure and get closer to the workbench.  His eyes scan the surface frantically, looking for the vial.  He fires another bolt at the assassin in order to distract him, as little effect as that might have.

He thought briefly about attempting to bluff his way out of this, but his hands and voice were shaking enough to give him away.  Besides, nobody ever seemed to believe his stories anyways.  This one should be a good telling however. . . if he ever lived to describe it.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Backpedaling quickly, Nikolai tries to evade the attack from his would-be assassin.  Keeping the wand in between him and his foe, he attempts to duck around the figure and get closer to the workbench.  His eyes scan the surface frantically, looking for the vial.  He fires another bolt at the assassin in order to distract him, as little effect as that might have.
> 
> He thought briefly about attempting to bluff his way out of this, but his hands and voice were shaking enough to give him away.  Besides, nobody ever seemed to believe his stories anyways.  This one should be a good telling however. . . if he ever lived to describe it.




[sblock]Magic Missile damage - 5pts
Assassin attack roll (AC 12) +14 - Hit
Assassin damage roll - 2pts
Spot check (DC 7) +5 - Failure
[/sblock]

The wand's tip flares once more, spitting a ball of energy that shoots across the room and slams into the assassin's chest, causing the man to stumble and nearly fall.  The anger on Nikolai's assailant's face grew, and as the gnome searched frantically for the vial on his cluttered desk, the assassin attacked.

Throwing himself across the desk violently, blade first, the tip of the man's sword flickered before Nikolai's face and he felt a stinging sensation across his cheek.  Blood trickled down his face and splattered softly across the work notes that lie on the table before him, and for a moment his legs quivered and his eyes blurred...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jovik's head swam. What in the name of the nine hells was going on today he thought to himself. And when did his secrect hideout become the central terminal of the Krysh docks?
> 
> An assassin's dagger, a thug's blow, a murder's garrotte, any of these would be better than having to deal with all this mystical mumbo-jumbo. First some yellow-robe who steals his boys, and now this King Frosty, who pops up in his own house, who wants his life.
> 
> More out of bemusment and instict, Jovik found his voice "I have no truck with bankers of any kind, be it coin, flesh or spirits" And the Jackal attempts to make his exit through a secret door into his comforting alleys, knowing full well this room was somehow or another full of guildsmen and King Frosty at the same time, but at different times. There was no choice here, escape was his only hope. A plague from Mother Cauphriol* on this day. The Jackal had lost everything today, and the day wasn't over, nor were the losses. But the Jackal is sly, the Jackal can hide, if he can only survive..............




Jovik's vision danced across the room, trying desperately now to try and find the walls of his home, let alone the secret exits.  Faint voices echoed in the room, voices he could barely identify as the theives that had broken into his home.

"Jovik the Jackal, there is no escape from death.  It is time for you to meet your destiny, I am here to take you to the afterlife that you deserve, do not stay in a world that has no place for you."​
The voice of this...man...was hypnotising, he could feel himself drifting off to sleep at the sound of the strangers moist lips forming words.  But there was something else, something...not right.

At his feet Jovik saw himself, lying flat on his back.  There wasn't a mark on...himself.  Looking at his own hands (rather than that of the floor-bound copy of himself) he noticed that he was transparent, spectral.

Something was definately wrong.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Having found his composure, Ru rises from the bow, saying "As you will, good Constantine. Until tonight, then, I'll leave you gentlefolk to your entrepreneurial pursuits."
> 
> With that, Ru excuses himself, heading home to get a brief bite and take a short nap before meeting the boys. Then onto the evening, wherein he'd either prove a brilliant risk-taker or a short-lived fool. He so very much hoped it would be the former, though his roiling stomach seemed more convinced it was the latter.




Scrab and Wos were always easy to spot, something about a pair of half-ogres (some say the other half of them was dwarf) loitering in an alley beside Ari's compound comparing knuckle sizes, wasn't exactly subtle.  As for the Ysnek twins, there were here, probably, somewhere.

Approaching the two heavies, Ru couldn't help but notice that both of them looked a lot older.  Perhaps being in this business did that to people, after all the criminals of the streets got younger and younger each year.  The two opened their mouths and attempted a smile, though both were missing too many teeth.

"Ay Ru, 'ere we iz.  Tha twinz iz 'ere sunwayre."  Scrab's language was always a treat.  "Thay seid tha' thay waz gowan' ta git sum' stuf fa tanite."

Wos frowned a little at Scrab before punching him in the jaw while he was distracted, that only served to make the two of them laugh equally stupid laughs.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 10, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Jovik's vision danced across the room, trying desperately now to try and find the walls of his home, let alone the secret exits.  Faint voices echoed in the room, voices he could barely identify as the theives that had broken into his home.
> 
> "Jovik the Jackal, there is no escape from death.  It is time for you to meet your destiny, I am here to take you to the afterlife that you deserve, do not stay in a world that has no place for you."​
> The voice of this...man...was hypnotising, he could feel himself drifting off to sleep at the sound of the strangers moist lips forming words.  But there was something else, something...not right.
> ...




When an animal is cornered and knows it, they turn to fight, regardless of the size of the attacker. As his namesake would have, The Jackal turned with a snarl, reacjhing for a sword that was no longer there, or at least no longer graspable. A dream he thought with a panic, it has to be a dream. But the cold was too sharp, the air too crisp as it burned his lungs, he knew he wasn't a dream, but more of this damnable magic that has turned this day into a madness. Without his sword though, the sword that has been his salvation, his comfort and his courage, Jovik's wild desire to fight is extinguished in a swirl of cold air, his only thought is survival. Jovik reaches down to grab his body "I ain't ready to go! Hasn't life been hard enough for me! Why have you come for me! Why me!?!" he screams to the strange man in the obsidian crown.


----------



## jkason (Sep 11, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Scrab and Wos were always easy to spot, something about a pair of half-ogres (some say the other half of them was dwarf) loitering in an alley beside Ari's compound comparing knuckle sizes, wasn't exactly subtle.  As for the Ysnek twins, there were here, probably, somewhere.
> 
> Approaching the two heavies, Ru couldn't help but notice that both of them looked a lot older.  Perhaps being in this business did that to people, after all the criminals of the streets got younger and younger each year.  The two opened their mouths and attempted a smile, though both were missing too many teeth.
> 
> ...




Would that Ru still had the brutish optimism of his sizable companions. He forced a smile in any case and turned to look for the twins. The pair of half-elves were the best sneaks he knew, however. If they didn't want to be seen, chances were fair he'd not see them hiding in his own shadow. Luckily, they were on his side.

"Stuff? Hopefully that includes enough of their handy tranquilizing darts to take out a giant. Damn dwarven constitution's like to be our biggest issue."

Ru smiled, then added just a little louder, mischief evident, "But knowing those lazies, they're just stuck trying to remember which one of them is Twilit and which is Daan."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> When an animal is cornered and knows it, they turn to fight, regardless of the size of the attacker. As his namesake would have, The Jackal turned with a snarl, reacjhing for a sword that was no longer there, or at least no longer graspable. A dream he thought with a panic, it has to be a dream. But the cold was too sharp, the air too crisp as it burned his lungs, he knew he wasn't a dream, but more of this damnable magic that has turned this day into a madness. Without his sword though, the sword that has been his salvation, his comfort and his courage, Jovik's wild desire to fight is extinguished in a swirl of cold air, his only thought is survival. Jovik reaches down to grab his body "I ain't ready to go! Hasn't life been hard enough for me! Why have you come for me! Why me!?!" he screams to the strange man in the obsidian crown.




Jovik's hand grasped at nothing desperately grabbing for his blade as he confronted the apparition.  For a moment there was nothing, then his sword silently and subtley appeared in his hand.

"Jovik the Jackal, you were killed in a confrontation with the thief Rashul.  Your throat was slashed from behind with his blade and it took you nearly a minute to die.  If it is worth anything, I am sorry."​


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Would that Ru still had the brutish optimism of his sizable companions. He forced a smile in any case and turned to look for the twins. The pair of half-elves were the best sneaks he knew, however. If they didn't want to be seen, chances were fair he'd not see them hiding in his own shadow. Luckily, they were on his side.
> 
> "Stuff? Hopefully that includes enough of their handy tranquilizing darts to take out a giant. Damn dwarven constitution's like to be our biggest issue."
> 
> Ru smiled, then added just a little louder, mischief evident, "But knowing those lazies, they're just stuck trying to remember which one of them is Twilit and which is Daan."




[sblock]Spot check (DC 27) +21 - Failure[/sblock]

There was less than a whisper as the twins appeared at the end of the alleyway, walking out of the darkness side-by-side towards Ru and the half-ogres.  One of them, Twilit, was holding a thin pole approximately twelve feet wide, while the other had a spool of rope and a bucket on one arm.

Standing before the group, the twins calmly glance at Ru.  "We are ready."


----------



## jkason (Sep 11, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Spot check (DC 27) +21 - Failure[/sblock]
> 
> There was less than a whisper as the twins appeared at the end of the alleyway, walking out of the darkness side-by-side towards Ru and the half-ogres.  One of them, Twilit, was holding a thin pole approximately twelve feet wide, while the other had a spool of rope and a bucket on one arm.
> 
> Standing before the group, the twins calmly glance at Ru.  "We are ready."




Ru cocks his head to one side as the twins appear. "I can see not wanting to touch one of our quarry without a twelve foot pole, and rope, sure, but ... what's the bucket for?"

Ru holds up his hand as he notices the position of the sun. "On second thought, tell me on the way. I think we want to start this just before dusk. We don't want it getting so dark that the dwarves' vision puts them at the advantage."

Motioning for the others to follow, Ru sets off back to the Red Lamp district. 

"We know they're encroaching on the Red Lamp from their usual haunts. I figure our best bet, then, is to head toward The Apartments from the Red Lamp. That way we'll only have to deal with the smaller expansion parties. We either nab a natural straggler, or we do a little distracting to encourage a straggler. Then it's off to the Delphi district for our translator."

He hoped he sounded more confident than he felt, which was to say not at all--with a touch of nausea for good measure. 

[sblock]Trying to find the Killi-kelli-hek in the Red Lamp is the kind of scenario where I'd like to use that "urban tracking" idea I was talking about when I wrote up Ru: applying the Track feat in "the urban wilds" rather than in the woods (since there aren't really woods 'round here).[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Jovik's hand grasped at nothing desperately grabbing for his blade as he confronted the apparition.  For a moment there was nothing, then his sword silently and subtley appeared in his hand.
> 
> "Jovik the Jackal, you were killed in a confrontation with the thief Rashul.  Your throat was slashed from behind with his blade and it took you nearly a minute to die.  If it is worth anything, I am sorry."​





As the sword appears in Jovik's hand, his confidence returns. Resignation turns to resolve,  despair to desire, apathy to anger. With that devil-may-care grin that helped earn him his nickname, he stands to confront this strange cold man. "Can't say I believe you Zsath. Rashul's not that good. And I'da known if I was dying, especially if it took a damn minute. But if'n you are right, well, then ain't going hurt if I kill you!" And the Jackal charges the bizarre man, focusing all the anger and confusion of the day on this latest bearer of chaos to his life.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Can't say I believe you Zsath. Rashul's not that good. And I'da known if I was dying, especially if it took a damn minute. But if'n you are right, well, then ain't going hurt if I kill you!" And the Jackal charges the bizarre man, focusing all the anger and confusion of the day on this latest bearer of chaos to his life.




[sblock]Jovik attack roll (AC hidden - coup de grace!) +27 - Automatic Critical Hit
Jovik damage roll - 25pts (Damage Reduction 5/epic)
Zsath Fortitude Save (DC 35) +32 - Failure[/sblock]

Zsath looks calmly at the charging Jovik, his eyes uncaring as the sword bares down upon him, as if the blade could not possibly harm him.  He does not even move an inch as the sword slashes madly across his throat, spraying blood all across the Jackal's ethereal form.

But the look in his eyes changes quickly.

Grasping at his throat, Zsath falls to his knees with a look of horror on his face.  He tries to talk, tries to say something, but all that comes to his lips is a bubbling crimson liquid.  Standing over the crowned man, seconds pass as Jovik watches the man's life slowly slip away.  As Zsath collapses, his body begins to fade, disappearing completely and leaving Jovik completely alone...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "We know they're encroaching on the Red Lamp from their usual haunts. I figure our best bet, then, is to head toward The Apartments from the Red Lamp. That way we'll only have to deal with the smaller expansion parties. We either nab a natural straggler, or we do a little distracting to encourage a straggler. Then it's off to the Delphi district for our translator."
> 
> He hoped he sounded more confident than he felt, which was to say not at all--with a touch of nausea for good measure.




[sblock]Track check (DC 14) +18 - Success[/sblock]

The walk through the Red Lamp district towards The Apartments was not one to be taken lightly, but Ru's group consisted of the type of men that usually other people were wary of.  Minutes turned into hours as Ru searched through the streets, asking questions, following leads, and finally, following paths of destruction.

The twins were silent about the need for their equipment, simply noting that when the time came then it would all be painfully obvious.  They were always too clever for themselves.

The dwarves were not hard to find once the group was in the right area, in fact three seperate groups were discovered quite easily.  They stuck together in packs of at least a dozen, and descretion told Ru to move on to find a smaller group.

As the sun dropped behind the spires, finally a small group of five of the cannabal dwarves made their way from an abandoned building down the street from Ru's group.  Staggering out for their evening meals, they would most likely set out to find others of their kinds first.


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Track check (DC 14) +18 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> The walk through the Red Lamp district towards The Apartments was not one to be taken lightly, but Ru's group consisted of the type of men that usually other people were wary of.  Minutes turned into hours as Ru searched through the streets, asking questions, following leads, and finally, following paths of destruction.
> 
> ...




_Looks like this is as good as it gets,_ Ru thinks, and starts signaling the men to take their positions. The twins he sends around behind the group, as they're much more effective when they can sneak up on a body; hopefully they can either kill or disable some of the party before a call to alarm. As Twilit and Daan melt into the alley shadows, the half-ogres take positions on either side of the street, heavy crossbows ready. At Twilit's bird trill signal, they'll both try to take the lead dwarf down at range. Ru stations himself near Scrab, and has his own quarterstaff ready for when the time comes to charge. 

The idea is to whittle the group down to a more manageable two dwarves, then disable at least one (either through the twins' drugs or Ru's own unarmed skills). As the grumble of dwarves makes its way closer, Ru's body tenses for what's to come. Gods, he hopes this works.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 12, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Zsath looks calmly at the charging Jovik, his eyes uncaring as the sword bares down upon him, as if the blade could not possibly harm him.  He does not even move an inch as the sword slashes madly across his throat, spraying blood all across the Jackal's ethereal form.
> 
> But the look in his eyes changes quickly.
> 
> Grasping at his throat, Zsath falls to his knees with a look of horror on his face.  He tries to talk, tries to say something, but all that comes to his lips is a bubbling crimson liquid.  Standing over the crowned man, seconds pass as Jovik watches the man's life slowly slip away.  As Zsath collapses, his body begins to fade, disappearing completely and leaving Jovik completely alone...




Jovik, slumped to the floor, confused, alone and gory. The blood that came out was hot and red. Jovik tasted some on his finger, if this Zsath was other than a man, he had a man's blood. Jovik, knelt there looking at the man bleed to death, without t athough tin his mind, as if the days events were too much and this death was all he could focus on. Death had always stalked him, from the hunger of his infancy to the abuse of his childhood to the effort of living in the alleys as an adult.  Had he beaten Death? Had this man come to claim him somehow. The calm he had displayed was still unnerving to Jovik, no one stands there and takes a blow like that. Except an adult from a child. Was that how this man saw Jovik? A child to his power? Ah, but he underestimated the power of the Jackal, a cornered animal is dangerous, always leave him a way out or kill him outright thought Jovik with a wicked grin.

Suddenly, in the midst of his macabre meditations, the Jackal remembered something, that soemthing wasn't right. His body, what had happened to it. Maybe this wasn't some bizarre illusion, some twisted fanatsy brought on by magic or bad alcohol, maybe he was, (gulp) dead. No, he thought, no it can't be I am still here. But he saw his body before, before he had charged Zsath. Where was it he though and the Jackal crawls around the floor, scavanging again, but this time for his own precious body.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Suddenly, in the midst of his macabre meditations, the Jackal remembered something, that soemthing wasn't right. His body, what had happened to it. Maybe this wasn't some bizarre illusion, some twisted fanatsy brought on by magic or bad alcohol, maybe he was, (gulp) dead. No, he thought, no it can't be I am still here. But he saw his body before, before he had charged Zsath. Where was it he though and the Jackal crawls around the floor, scavanging again, but this time for his own precious body.




[sblock]Will Save (DC 15) +16 - Success
Fort Save (DC 15) +17 - Success[/sblock]

The mist closed tighter around Jovik and a heavy cold chilled him to his...bones?   Within precious seconds all that the Jackal could see was the white mist, and the slumped body of himself lying on the floor at his ethereal feet.

His hand tingled a little as it passed through his own corpse and Jovik was surprised to see his corpse's leg shocked at the touch.  The draw of his body was addictive to his ethereal form, and before the Jackal could blink he was awake on the floor of his own home once more.  His money was gone, of course, but he was alive and in one piece.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> _Looks like this is as good as it gets,_ Ru thinks, and starts signaling the men to take their positions. The twins he sends around behind the group, as they're much more effective when they can sneak up on a body; hopefully they can either kill or disable some of the party before a call to alarm. As Twilit and Daan melt into the alley shadows, the half-ogres take positions on either side of the street, heavy crossbows ready. At Twilit's bird trill signal, they'll both try to take the lead dwarf down at range. Ru stations himself near Scrab, and has his own quarterstaff ready for when the time comes to charge.
> 
> The idea is to whittle the group down to a more manageable two dwarves, then disable at least one (either through the twins' drugs or Ru's own unarmed skills). As the grumble of dwarves makes its way closer, Ru's body tenses for what's to come. Gods, he hopes this works.




[sblock]Scrab attack roll (AC hidden) +15 - Hit
Scrab damage roll - 7pts
Wos attack roll (AC hidden) +5 - Critical Miss
Twilit attack roll (AC hidden) +19 - Hit
Twilit damage roll - 17pts
Daan attack roll (AC hidden) +16 - Hit
Daan damage roll - 15pts subdual
Ru attack roll (AC hidden) +17 - Hit
Ru attack roll (AC hidden) +23 - Hit
Ru damage roll - 6pts (13pts total)
Ru damage roll - 4pts (17pts total)[/sblock]

At the sound of a whilstle the two massive crossbows unleashed their bolts.  The two half-ogres fired at the lead dwarf, watching in dismay as one of them missed completely, while the second simply opened a heavy wound in the dwarf's arm.  The creature looked up into the alley, only to find his death at the end of Ru's whirling staff, collapsing to the ground a battered mess.

The twins stood over the two at the rear, one of them had a knife placed in the back of is neck, while the other was being tied up by Daan.  He was putting the bucket on the creature's head and setting the creature up like a pig on a spit for the half-ogres to carry back.

It was all over that fast.

Until the dwarves began to live again.

Gargling blood, the first rose with a knife through its throat, though very slowly and barely keeping its feet.  At Ru's feet the second slowly made it on to its hands and feet, trying to stand once more.


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Scrab attack roll (AC hidden) +15 - Hit
> Scrab damage roll - 7pts
> Wos attack roll (AC hidden) +5 - Critical Miss
> Twilit attack roll (AC hidden) +19 - Hit
> ...




Ru's stomach plummeted and his flesh froze at the sight of already-dead dwarves rising. His first thought was to run. They had what they'd come for, after all. 

Of course, that would leave the Red Lamp with a new and special couple of invaders thanks to Ru's plot. He rather expected Constantine wouldn't see that as proper protection. And gods knew Scrab and Wos couldn't keep their simple mouths shut, so there was no hoping to just avoid taking credit for the mess.

So, fight, then.

"Lovely. Because gods know the only thing better than flesh eating dwarves is _zombie_ flesh-eating dwarves," Ru growls before spinning his quarterstaff around to pummel his victim's head again, barking orders as he does:

"Scrab, Wos, hack off their damned heads if you have to. Twins, make sure our spitted pig there stays alive. Everybody be ready to run on my call."

OOC:
[sblock]Quarterstaff flurry of blows on the still-prone dwarf at Ru's feet[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 13, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Will Save (DC 15) +16 - Success
> Fort Save (DC 15) +17 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> The mist closed tighter around Jovik and a heavy cold chilled him to his...bones?   Within precious seconds all that the Jackal could see was the white mist, and the slumped body of himself lying on the floor at his ethereal feet.
> ...




Jovik lay there trying to make sense of it all. What had just occurred. He still wasn't sure. Was it a dream? Where had the thieve's guild members gone? His head hurt and he was breathing heavily, but other than that he seemed OK. First order of business he thought was to get out of this damn cursed and haunted house! It seems to have turned into an extention fo the Apartments, it was busy enough. Did anyone NOT know about it. He slowly sat up, getting his bearings. The mist was gone, had it ever been there? His money was gone, but he had bought his way out of a fight hadn't he. He remembered Zsath's words and hesitantingly checked if his sword was still with and him and lastly, slowly his hand went to his throat.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 14, 2005)

Nikolai's gaze can't help but flick down to his notes, now stained with his own life blood.  Ridiculous as it is, he can't help but feel a surge of anger towards the man responsible for ruining his work.  He mentaly curses himself for ever starting this job.  Soon enough, though, his mind returns to the task at hand, searching for the accursed vial.  He levels the wand at his foe one more time, spitting out the command words as if they too could injure, even as his eyes scour the table top.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 14, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nikolai's gaze can't help but flick down to his notes, now stained with his own life blood.  Ridiculous as it is, he can't help but feel a surge of anger towards the man responsible for ruining his work.  He mentaly curses himself for ever starting this job.  Soon enough, though, his mind returns to the task at hand, searching for the accursed vial.  He levels the wand at his foe one more time, spitting out the command words as if they too could injure, even as his eyes scour the table top.




[sblock]Nikolai's Magic Missile Damage - 2pts (11pts total)
Spot Check (DC 7) +8 - Success
Quoth attack roll (AC hidden) +12 - Hit
Quoth damage roll - 4pts (15pts total)
Assassin Reflex Save (DC 15) +18 - Success[/sblock]

Nikolai desperately threw one last bolt of energy at the assassin, watching in dismay as the magic failed to dispatch of him.  From above there was a noise though, "Waaaa! Get in innya!"  and a smashing sound.

Quoth stood on the top shelf kicking jars down on the assassin from above, missing and making a lot of mess and noise mainly, until he got to the end.  Nikolai remembered putting the vial of alchemist's fire up there to make sure that his experiments didn't set it off in his home...

...it smashed on the assassin's head and burst into flames, causing the man to scream and drop to the ground, desperately trying to put the flames out.  Nikolai watched the man, stunned for a moment, but a moment was all he needed to realize that between himself and the burning intruder was a small vial of liquid that he had been looking for.  It took seconds to pick it up and stuff it desperately into one of his many pockets, but the question was, now what?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 14, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru's stomach plummeted and his flesh froze at the sight of already-dead dwarves rising. His first thought was to run. They had what they'd come for, after all.
> 
> "Lovely. Because gods know the only thing better than flesh eating dwarves is _zombie_ flesh-eating dwarves," Ru growls before spinning his quarterstaff around to pummel his victim's head again, barking orders as he does:
> 
> "Scrab, Wos, hack off their damned heads if you have to. Twins, make sure our spitted pig there stays alive. Everybody be ready to run on my call."




The men were in perfect positions to meet the 'zombies' head on.  Smashing them to the ground effortlessly with clubs, staves and blades, the dwarves fell once more to the city street.  But laying there in the dirt, mud, and their own bodily juices, the creatures moaned and wailed, it seemed that death would not claim them...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 14, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jovik lay there trying to make sense of it all. What had just occurred. He still wasn't sure. Was it a dream? Where had the thieve's guild members gone? His head hurt and he was breathing heavily, but other than that he seemed OK. First order of business he thought was to get out of this damn cursed and haunted house! It seems to have turned into an extention fo the Apartments, it was busy enough. Did anyone NOT know about it. He slowly sat up, getting his bearings. The mist was gone, had it ever been there? His money was gone, but he had bought his way out of a fight hadn't he. He remembered Zsath's words and hesitantingly checked if his sword was still with and him and lastly, slowly his hand went to his throat.




Jovik's sword lay by where his hand was, its blade splattered with the blood of the stranger, Zsath.  His hand run across his throat, perfect, not a scratch.  He could vaguely remember when he was disembodied, looking down at his corpse, that his body seemed to be in perfect condition.  

Strange.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Jovik's sword lay by where his hand was, its blade splattered with the blood of the stranger, Zsath.  His hand run across his throat, perfect, not a scratch.  He could vaguely remember when he was disembodied, looking down at his corpse, that his body seemed to be in perfect condition.
> 
> Strange.




The Jackal begins swearing, uttering curses to and from every diety, god, and demon he can name. "A Liar! Nothing but a low-down soul-stealer. Grrrrr. I mean steal THINGS, not souls not bodies! Well I suppose he got what was coming to him in the end"  and Jovik laughs but stops suddenly and starts swearing again "Where's his body? I know I killed him, his blood is still warm on the blade. What in blazes is going on today. I need a drink. No I need many drinks. And what in the name of Mother Cauphriol was wrong with those boys." Jovik hated magic, partly because he couldn't understand it but mostly because he couldn't control it and felt helpless around it. He had little experiance with it and all of it bad (today just reinforced his opinion of it). What he needed was someone who could help him, explain who this Zsath character was and what that damn yellow-robed guy did to the crowd and what happened to the boys. Baeval, at the Vomiting Jester, he knew lots of people. " I can kill two birds with one stone" said the Jackal, drinks and leads. He suddenly remembered, Damn, I still have to come up with 50 nobles for Rashul, assuming he was still alive he tought with a smile. He made a mental note to look for easy marks on his was to the tavern and to keep an eye out for any of the guild members who where there earlier, especially one of Gradlin's old boys, they would talk more easily. Maybe then he could find out what they saw as Zsath came in.


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The men were in perfect positions to meet the 'zombies' head on.  Smashing them to the ground effortlessly with clubs, staves and blades, the dwarves fell once more to the city street.  But laying there in the dirt, mud, and their own bodily juices, the creatures moaned and wailed, it seemed that death would not claim them...




Ru's nose wrinkles and his lip turns up at the sight and smell of the bodies that refuse to die. He'd never ... gods, this was wrong in too many ways to figure. 

"Enough," Ru finally declares, to the disappointment of the hack-slash loving Wos. Ru looks up and around quickly rather than acknowledge the half-ogre's pout.

"Unless someone's got some divine favors handy, I'm out of ideas. They're down if not out, and their ruckus is going to draw attention sooner rather than later. We're gone."

So saying, Ru gestures for the half-ogres to take either end of the pole still holding their hostage. He sets Twilit to guard their backs, Daan the left flank, and he takes the right, pointing the group on to the Delphi district and the warehouse on Reddlin Street.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 15, 2005)

"Good bird!"

Nikolai shouts a thanks to his familiar as he makes a dash for the door.  He slams the door shut behind him and presses his entire weight up against it for a split second as he attempts to regain his breath.  Panting slightly he wracks his brain for the words to one of the few spells he had been able to master. . . they came to him in a flash and he began to speak, mentally praying that he might complete the spell before the assassin recovered enough to follow. . .

"Ostium obsignare . . ."

[sblock] Move, and I suppose closing the door is a move action.  But next round he'll try and cast Hold Portal on his bedroom door unless the assassin has forced the doorway open by then.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 15, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Good bird!"
> 
> Nikolai shouts a thanks to his familiar as he makes a dash for the door.  He slams the door shut behind him and presses his entire weight up against it for a split second as he attempts to regain his breath.  Panting slightly he wracks his brain for the words to one of the few spells he had been able to master. . . they came to him in a flash and he began to speak, mentally praying that he might complete the spell before the assassin recovered enough to follow. . .
> 
> "Ostium obsignare . . ."




Scrabbling across the room, Nikolai almost falls short of the door as Quoth flies in front of him, flapping his wings eagerly to get out of the room before the gnome.  A noise behind Nikolai urges him onward, throwing himself through the door and onto the floor beyond.

With a deft kick the door slams closed and, lying on the ground, his magic builds and takes effect.  The door glows for less than a moment before a heavy force bashes against it from the other side, then again, and again.  The door holds.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 15, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Enough," Ru finally declares, to the disappointment of the hack-slash loving Wos. Ru looks up and around quickly rather than acknowledge the half-ogre's pout.
> 
> "Unless someone's got some divine favors handy, I'm out of ideas. They're down if not out, and their ruckus is going to draw attention sooner rather than later. We're gone."
> 
> So saying, Ru gestures for the half-ogres to take either end of the pole still holding their hostage. He sets Twilit to guard their backs, Daan the left flank, and he takes the right, pointing the group on to the Delphi district and the warehouse on Reddlin Street.




Walking through the streets of Metropolis baring a bound dwarf with a bucket on his head held between two large half-ogres brings the typical response from people, none.  The Delphi district was a good hour or so away, and before they got within blocks of Reddlin Street the dwarf woke up.

Snarling and writhing, there were horrible noises coming from within the bucket.  At a look from one of the twins, which one was it again, the half-elf nodded at Ru and said, "If we had used a gag or a bag he would've choked himself to death, this way he stays alive and we don't get bitten."  There was a thud behind the half-elf, and their captive was silent once more.

The warehouse was easy to spot, and even if it wasn't the two dwarves in chain shirts with axes standing in front of it would've been enough to give it away.  With a simple nod to the guards, the group entered.

Constantine waited nearby, sitting on crates with two gnomes who were playing cards with him, Blue Yukon* by the looks of things, and he was loosing.  At the entrance of Ru's group, the troll stood and watched them approach.

"So, let's get this over with..."

[sblock]*Blue Yukon was a card game invented by halflings many years ago that revolves around the players needing to build as many 'houses' as possible and populate them with the right type of people.  It wasn't an easy game to learn, but it was a game that was difficult to play without betting, so it was popular everywhere.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 15, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Baeval, at the Vomiting Jester, he knew lots of people. " I can kill two birds with one stone" said the Jackal, drinks and leads. He suddenly remembered, Damn, I still have to come up with 50 nobles for Rashul, assuming he was still alive he tought with a smile. He made a mental note to look for easy marks on his was to the tavern and to keep an eye out for any of the guild members who where there earlier, especially one of Gradlin's old boys, they would talk more easily. Maybe then he could find out what they saw as Zsath came in.




Baeval sprayed ale from his mouth, covering the table and moistening Jovik's tankard and arm.  He laughed then, a loud hearty laugh that insinuated that he understood Jovik's jest and appreciated it immensely.

The walk to the Vomitting Jester was a short one, but it was somewhat surreal.  There was something wrong with the people in the streets, Jovik watched as one man stumbled drunk across the street in front of him and collapsed in the mud.  It wasn't strange, people were drunk all the time.  A woman stared at him from a shop window, a child sat in the mud and played with a dog, two men argued over the price of a fish.

They were all...different.

He had ordered a drink, then another, paying with the scant amount of silvers that he'd managed to pick up on the way.  Slim pickings tonight.  Baeval was there, as he usually was, and soon Jovik had asked him about this Zsath person who he had killed.

"Zsath?  So you, the mighty Jackal, met and slew Zsath?  Oh, that's rich my friend, rich indeed!"  It took a moment for the man to realize that Jovik really didn't recognise the name.  "You've been spending too much time in the cups my friend.  Zsath is the name all the priests use for The Reaper...Death my friend, the soul collector, the end of life, finit!"

The laughed again, trying to drink from his tankard.  "So The Jackal has defeated Death himself, wonderful, now I can walk the streets at night safe in the knowledge that I'll never die. Ha!"


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The warehouse was easy to spot, and even if it wasn't the two dwarves in chain shirts with axes standing in front of it would've been enough to give it away.  With a simple nod to the guards, the group entered.
> 
> Constantine waited nearby, sitting on crates with two gnomes who were playing cards with him, Blue Yukon* by the looks of things, and he was loosing.  At the entrance of Ru's group, the troll stood and watched them approach.
> 
> "So, let's get this over with..."




Ru motions for the boys to set their new guest up for questioning in the corner, though he holds off giving them the go ahead to wake him. First thing's first. He pulls Constantine to the side to consult with him.

"Something's wrong with these things," Ru says jabbing his thumb in the direction of the bound dwarf, "and I don't just mean the cannibalism. We killed some grabbing this one. They came back. Okay, so maybe I figure my luck's really crap--wouldn't surprise me, these days--and there's some Necro out and making trouble. Only we killed them again, and they came _back_ again. I don't know about you, but that one's a big, nasty new one on me.

"Before we start grilling the one we've got, I need to know if you've heard anything about this, or have we stumbled on a whole new set of problems?"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 15, 2005)

Cackling madly to himself, Nikolai practically skips down the stairs.  He holds his left hand over the last stab from the assassin and goes as fast as he dares and pockets the wand in his ragged robes.  He dodges statues and paintings in the main body of the shop, grabs his cane from its stand and bolts out the front door, leaving it to bang shut behind him as he takes off into the streets.  He dares not glance back to see if his assailant has made it out the windows yet, but thanks his lucky stars that the window is around the other side of the building.  

Knowing his time is precious, he starts off down the street as fast as his age and wounds will let him.  Somewhere crowded, he needs to lose himself in the city.  Bleary eyed, breathless and faint from blood loss the elderly gnome hobbles down the street leaning heavily on his cane. . .


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Baeval sprayed ale from his mouth, covering the table and moistening Jovik's tankard and arm.  He laughed then, a loud hearty laugh that insinuated that he understood Jovik's jest and appreciated it immensely.
> 
> The walk to the Vomitting Jester was a short one, but it was somewhat surreal.  There was something wrong with the people in the streets, Jovik watched as one man stumbled drunk across the street in front of him and collapsed in the mud.  It wasn't strange, people were drunk all the time.  A woman stared at him from a shop window, a child sat in the mud and played with a dog, two men argued over the price of a fish.
> 
> ...




"Yeah, good one, right?" Jovik laughed weakly, "Come on Baevel, that laugh had to be worth a free round, right?" Jovik's head spun. Death? Death! I killed Death! No, it couldn't be. Jovik had to wrestle his thoughts down to set them in order just like planning a job that seemed too big. 'Ok', thought the Jackal, 'I killed somebody, I know that, I tasted their blood. But maybe it was someone who _thought_ they were Zsath. How did he do that mist thing. Well, hell I can chalk that up to magic right. In fact, how could this guy be death? He said I died by Rashul's knife, but my throat is intact, so he was lying. Would Death lie? I mean sure the Jackal had cheated death many time, but he hadn't cheated Death, had he? Was there a difference? Oh, his head hurt form this. He needed a guild member, find out what they saw. And how can he kill death anyway? If, and that's a big if, death is a person, why would he come for me, and he couldn't be a person, but a god, or at least as powerful. A puny man with a sword couldn't scare a god.' But Zsath's eyes haunted Jovik, those eyes that were unafraid, unconcerned until the blow fell. And all around him, the people, they looked different. The Jackal tried to put his finger on it, but despite his years of reading people, he couldn't pick up on it. He needed to talk to a priest, find out more about Zsath. And there was still his boys. So much to do, but first, he needed to finish this beer and maybe three more.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 16, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Knowing his time is precious, he starts off down the street as fast as his age and wounds will let him.  Somewhere crowded, he needs to lose himself in the city.  Bleary eyed, breathless and faint from blood loss the elderly gnome hobbles down the street leaning heavily on his cane. . .




Nikolai's escape was complete, though not as fast as he would probably like.  The crowds were thick enough to blend into easily and the old gnome was away with his prize.  Few people would stop to help an old bleeding gnome in the streets of Metropolis...few except for Sir Raynard.

Ahead in the street Nikolai spotted a man in gleaming plate armour, definately a rarity in the city, mounted upon a horse draiped in a thick chain mesh.  The man's blond hair wavered in the dirty sunlight, his eyes scanned the crowd as if looking for something.

He would have been eighteen summers, maybe, and his youthfulness was still visable on his clean face.  Spotting Nikolai in the crowd, his face lit up and his horse gently nudged its way through the crowd to get closer.

"Ho there! Old man!  It seems that you hath befallen injury on the streets of this foul city.  Pray tell, what can I, Sir Raynard of the Order of the Purple Rose, Paladin of Metropolis, Defender of the Weak and Helpless, Smiter of Evils, do to assist you?"


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 16, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> A puny man with a sword couldn't scare a god.' But Zsath's eyes haunted Jovik, those eyes that were unafraid, unconcerned until the blow fell. And all around him, the people, they looked different. The Jackal tried to put his finger on it, but despite his years of reading people, he couldn't pick up on it. He needed to talk to a priest, find out more about Zsath. And there was still his boys. So much to do, but first, he needed to finish this beer and maybe three more.





Jovik drank heavily and Baeval followed a close second.  A few hours may have passed as the liquid soothed his addled mind, allowing him to be easily distracted by Baeval's banter.  There was something happening on the other side of the bar, something that Jovik knew he should be taking notice of.

After draining his tankard, the Jackal went to the bar for another, where he saw the beginning of the problem.

"Nah, nah.  I'm tellin' ya Suth, he jus' grabbed me, dragged me inna tha alley, and stabbed me.  He was afta me purse ya see, but 'e thought I was dead y'see, thas when I grabbed him and stabbed him with 'is own knife."

"Then what happened?"

"Well, he looked at me all funny for a minute, his knife was sticken' out of his guts.  Then we fought, stabbed each other a few more times, and eventually got tired and gave up.  Look!"

The man lifted his shirt to show a dozen chest wounds, at least six of them should've eventually killed him.  But the man simply laughed it off and took another drink from his cup and toasted the crowd.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 16, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Before we start grilling the one we've got, I need to know if you've heard anything about this, or have we stumbled on a whole new set of problems?"[/color]




[sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 12) +11 - Failure[/sblock]

Constantine looks down at Ru, "No.  Nothing that's any of your buisness anyway.  Let's get this over with.  Tell me what you want me to ask him, then I'll get the answers."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 17, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Jovik drank heavily and Baeval followed a close second.  A few hours may have passed as the liquid soothed his addled mind, allowing him to be easily distracted by Baeval's banter.  There was something happening on the other side of the bar, something that Jovik knew he should be taking notice of.
> 
> After draining his tankard, the Jackal went to the bar for another, where he saw the beginning of the problem.
> 
> ...




Jovik broke out in a cold sweat hearing this. "Gods" he thought, "I really did kill Death. This guy should be dead from any one of those stabs." But then, the bravado that had always guided him through life, began to re-assert itself. "Hey" he thought, "I killed Death. Jovik Death-Destroyer, no Jovik the Jackal of Death, yeah that's it. Why I'll be famous, everyone will be scared of the man who killed Death. I can make a lot of money off of this. Of course if no one dies, it will be hard to take care of troublesome marks, like this poor clod next to me" The Jackal had a huge grin on his face, partly from the beer, but mostly the self-satisfaction of is action, the ego boost it was. The Jackal stood up on the bar and shouted for attention. "Might as well claim what is mine" he thought smuggly. He called for attention, and the bar staggered to a silence in belches and sloshes. 

"Tonight, I Jovick the Jackal have freed you all. The Jackal is king tonight! For tonight, I defeated....." the name 'Zsath' stuck in his throat. Through his buzz, that little voice in the back of his head, that always watched out for him, was screaming at him. Caution it cried. Thieves do not call attention to themselves EVER. But worse it said a horrible thing. Death was irresolute. Jovik had been hunted by death since the day he was born. Death was his constant companion growing up. Death was the only thing he could count on. Death was the only thing he could fight. Death hasn't gone away he thought, it can't. Even if this Zsath guy was DEATH, well why can't some other person takes his place? By the nine hells, if Zsath himself couldn't come back- and pissed off. So play it safe, just like you have killed a rival. A rival often has friends, so you don't advertise that you did it, and you don't say where to find you. "I defeated this entire keg!"  he finally shouts to the waiting crowd to much cheers and confusion. Oh his head hurt. One problem at a time. Next beer he'd ask Baeval abou that damn yellow-robed guy.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 17, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "I defeated this entire keg!"  he finally shouts to the waiting crowd to much cheers and confusion. Oh his head hurt. One problem at a time. Next beer he'd ask Baeval abou that damn yellow-robed guy.




"Yoo are muhch more d-runk than me Jovik..."  Baeval laughed at Jovik's display, pushing the rogue another tankard that he had acquired for him.  "...'specially 'bout them yella fellas, dun ya reed tha papers?"  Baeval reaches for something and stops, burps loudly enough that moisture sprays from his mouth across the back of a patron's head sitting nearby.  Finally he picks something up off the floor and throws it at him.

_*The Metropolis Herald​*_
Evil Lurkes Beneath *Your * City!​_The Ghost Hound​_
_Tonight as you lay in your beds, warm and confortable, safe in the knowledge that your locks are strong, your valuables are hidden, and your payments to the local heavies are up to date, there is something dark, something evil, preparing itself to strike into the hearts of the citizens of Metropolis that are the most vulnerable.

Perhaps you will simply read this and say, "It's not my problem, I couldn't really care about it."  It is your problem, it's our problem, and it's time that something in this city was dealt with in a manner that shows a sense of pride for our way of life.

Deep beneath the city of Metropolis, beneath the sewers that harvest our food and our waste, lies an ancient complex where cultists gather.  They come to the surface to steal our children, taking them down into their sacrifical pits to worship their forbidden god, sacrificing the lives of innocence so that they may reap the reward of their gifts.

If we don't stop them, will it be your children next?

Should you see these Yellow Devils, and they are easy enough to spot on the street as their religious robes stand out quite obviously, take action.  Do not sit their a moment longer, do not pretend that these things happen to other people, put down this growing evil!

If you wish to do something more, take the fight into your own hands, then there will be a reckoning tonight.  Simply find Therobon Avenue and the storm gate that lies therin, people will be waiting to delve into the heart of the city, and stab at the belly of this unholy beast.

Pray for our souls..._


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 12) +11 - Failure[/sblock]
> 
> Constantine looks down at Ru, "No.  Nothing that's any of your buisness anyway.  Let's get this over with.  Tell me what you want me to ask him, then I'll get the answers."




Ru grimaces, but gestures for Constantine to follow over to the dwarf. He jabs his chin in the direction of the unconscious prisoner, and Daan--having filled the bucket with water after removing it from the hob's head, dumps the cold liquid on him to wake him.

Ru lists his first round of questions for Constantine. Might as well start with direct:

"Why have the Killi-kelli-hek left their area of the Apartments after all this time? Why are they expanding in the direction of the Red Lamp? Are they searching for something? Running from something?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 18, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Yoo are muhch more d-runk than me Jovik..."  Baeval laughed at Jovik's display, pushing the rogue another tankard that he had acquired for him.  "...'specially 'bout them yella fellas, dun ya reed tha papers?"  Baeval reaches for something and stops, burps loudly enough that moisture sprays from his mouth across the back of a patron's head sitting nearby.  Finally he picks something up off the floor and throws it at him.
> 
> _*The Metropolis Herald​*_
> Evil Lurkes Beneath *Your * City!​_The Ghost Hound​_
> ...




Aha, thought Jovik thickly. At least here I can do something. Maybe this will take my mind of this Zsath thing. Heck what do I have to lose, I mean I can't die right now can I? and he laughs out loud at his jest. "Be, Ba. Baeval, one for the road here my friend, and where the hell is Therobon Avenue? Hey bubby, do you know where this Therobon Avenue is?"  waving the paper in front of the stab victims face.

[sblock] as I wave the paper in front of his face and accost him I will try to "supplement" my nights take [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 18, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru grimaces, but gestures for Constantine to follow over to the dwarf. He jabs his chin in the direction of the unconscious prisoner, and Daan--having filled the bucket with water after removing it from the hob's head, dumps the cold liquid on him to wake him.
> 
> Ru lists his first round of questions for Constantine. Might as well start with direct:
> 
> "Why have the Killi-kelli-hek left their area of the Apartments after all this time? Why are they expanding in the direction of the Red Lamp? Are they searching for something? Running from something?"




[sblock]Constantine Intimidate Check (DC 26) +35 - Success[/sblock]

Constantine begins to go to work on the saveage dwarf, beating him quite badly while shouting at him at the same time.  An hour passes swiftly and the dwarf is badly beaten, his face smashed and broken badly, but his savage nature holds on and refuses to talk.  It is not until Constantine has broken all of the man's fingers that the dwarf screams something, then Constantine seems to get somewhere with his questioning, turning to Ru once more.

"Ok then, seems as though these guys are looking for something, something that was stolen from them, a key I think.  And they are not 'expanding' apparently, just searching systematically through various suburbs, it's just our turn at the moment.  As soon as these Killi-kelli-hek have found the 'key' they are looking for, they'll return to their homes."

"As for the key, he says that it's for the _Heart of Metropolis_.  That mean anything to you?"


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 18, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Aha, thought Jovik thickly. At least here I can do something. Maybe this will take my mind of this Zsath thing. Heck what do I have to lose, I mean I can't die right now can I? and he laughs out loud at his jest. "Be, Ba. Baeval, one for the road here my friend, and where the hell is Therobon Avenue? Hey bubby, do you know where this Therobon Avenue is?"  waving the paper in front of the stab victims face.
> 
> [sblock] as I wave the paper in front of his face and accost him I will try to "supplement" my nights take [/sblock]




[sblock]Slieght of Hand check (DC 20/5) +21 - Success
Diplomacy check (DC 8) +10 - Success[/sblock]

Slipping the few remaining silvers from the drunk's pocket into his own, Ru chats drunkenly for a while with the gentleman.  Seems that Therobon Avenue isn't too far from here, a few minutes walk at least, and soon Jovik has directions easy enough to follow, even in his drunken state.

The storm water gate is located down a side street and stands wide open.  If there was a large group gathering here, they are gone now.  One man stands nearby though, a small halfling dressed in a leather smock with a dagger at his side.

"You the las' of them, eh?'


----------



## Fenris (Sep 18, 2005)

Phoenix The storm water gate is located down a side street and stands wide open.  If there was a large group gathering here said:
			
		

> "Yesth, That's me Mr. Las'. Sorry I'm late, I had a brewer to defeat. Now how far ahead are they?"  says the Jackal peering down the hole "Phewww, if that don't sober me up, I'll puke all me beer up!"


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Constantine Intimidate Check (DC 26) +35 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> Constantine begins to go to work on the saveage dwarf, beating him quite badly while shouting at him at the same time.  An hour passes swiftly and the dwarf is badly beaten, his face smashed and broken badly, but his savage nature holds on and refuses to talk.  It is not until Constantine has broken all of the man's fingers that the dwarf screams something, then Constantine seems to get somewhere with his questioning, turning to Ru once more.
> 
> ...




"Not ringing any bells," Ru's forced to admit. Grimacing, he turns back to the bloodied dwarf before returning his gaze to Constantine. 

"Looks like the quickest way to put the Killi-kelli-hek back in their place, then, is to track down this key, yes?" Ru jerks his thumb back at their captive. "While he's softened up then, what say we see if we can't get some details on who the thieves might be and what this key looks like. I'd sure as blazes rather be tracking down some scrubby thief than any more cannibal dwarves, that's for sure."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 19, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Yesth, That's me Mr. Las'. Sorry I'm late, I had a brewer to defeat. Now how far ahead are they?"  says the Jackal peering down the hole "Phewww, if that don't sober me up, I'll puke all me beer up!"




The halfling gags at the smell of Jovik's breath, looking warily at the man as he staggers towards him.  "Ok, I was left to make sure that any more coming alone knew the way.  I guess you're it though, we'd better hurry though, or we'll miss all the action."  Clambing down into the storm water drains, the halfling introduces himself at Perrik.

The drain itself stinks of the sewers, whose tunnels join up with the storm water drains underneath the city.  In less than a few minutes Jovik is led into a tunnel that forces him to wade through knee-high fecal matter, it looks as though there was a disturbance down here recently, as much of the stonework has come loose from the walls.

Eventually though, the two come across a dark chamber where Jovik can barely see the shaft that goes deep into the earth.  Along the side of the shaft a brand new iron ladder is safely attached, as if put there yesterday specifically for the people's army's incursion.

Perrik says little in his wandering, mainly because Jovik's drunkenness seems to offer little conversation that the halfling is interested in.  It is not until the two reach the bottom of the ladder that Perrik really opens up.

"Oh...my...god..."

The sewer here does not run with the refuse of society above, but the filth and fluid of bodies.  Severed limbs, rotting organs, internal fluids and general filth drifts slowly downstream in a morbid mockery of a river.  The faces of several old men, their heads severed from their bodies, their eye sockets looking blankly around as they drift slowly away.

"We...go...downstream..."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 19, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Looks like the quickest way to put the Killi-kelli-hek back in their place, then, is to track down this key, yes?" Ru jerks his thumb back at their captive. "While he's softened up then, what say we see if we can't get some details on who the thieves might be and what this key looks like. I'd sure as blazes rather be tracking down some scrubby thief than any more cannibal dwarves, that's for sure."





Constantine returns to the dwarf, meeting out his diplomatic energies on his body for a while before asking Ru's questions again.  The dwarf spits blood onto the troll's clothing, barking something in dwarven that Ru can't quite make out.

"Seems this gentleman is looking for a particular brand of thief."  Constantine walks away, grabbing a rag to clean his shirt off.  "Seems as though a group of yellow-robed men found their 'Clan Hall' and stole the key..."  Constantine thinks a little about what he has said.

"Ru, what he is saying is key.  But what he means is Key, as in something that opens something else, not necessarily a lock, it translates poorly.  He refuses to tell me what the Key looks like though."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Oh...my...god..."
> 
> The sewer here does not run with the refuse of society above, but the filth and fluid of bodies.  Severed limbs, rotting organs, internal fluids and general filth drifts slowly downstream in a morbid mockery of a river.  The faces of several old men, their heads severed from their bodies, their eye sockets looking blankly around as they drift slowly away.
> 
> "We...go...downstream..."




Through this olfactory ordeal, Jovik has vomited several times. The combination of alcohol and the stench as well as later the sights are nearly over-powering. By the time they are wading through the river of humanity, the Jackal is weak and pale, but essentially sober. He can't help but wonder, if we are going down stream, what lies upstream, are where have all these bodies come from? But his thoughts quickly return to the here and now of survival and pressing on. The fading buzz of alcohol and the tempering of his rage make revenge seem less and less worthwhile to have to go through this to extract it. He take some small comfort though in the fact that at least the men that float by him are in fact dead. "Lead on Perrik, nothing we can do for these men now. Let me know if the water gets too deep for you, as wading up to my knees is bad enough, I can only image how it is for you."


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Constantine returns to the dwarf, meeting out his diplomatic energies on his body for a while before asking Ru's questions again.  The dwarf spits blood onto the troll's clothing, barking something in dwarven that Ru can't quite make out.
> 
> "Seems this gentleman is looking for a particular brand of thief."  Constantine walks away, grabbing a rag to clean his shirt off.  "Seems as though a group of yellow-robed men found their 'Clan Hall' and stole the key..."  Constantine thinks a little about what he has said.
> 
> "Ru, what he is saying is key.  But what he means is Key, as in something that opens something else, not necessarily a lock, it translates poorly.  He refuses to tell me what the Key looks like though."




Ru nods, chewing on the new information. 

_If he won't even give us a description, don't suppose they're much likely to let me do the key searching and back off the district, then,_ Ru thinks to himself. 

"Yellow? Kind of bright for the streets. Gotta figure someone's seen that kind if they're around. Sounds like as good a next step as any to me."

Ru sticks out his hand to shake the troll's, saying "Many thanks, Constantine. You're clearly a good one to have on a man's side. I'll let you know whatever crops up next"

Then he turns to his men, motioning out the door. "Bag him up, boys. Since we're already here, might as well make good use of the waterfront."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 19, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Through this olfactory ordeal, Jovik has vomited several times. The combination of alcohol and the stench as well as later the sights are nearly over-powering. By the time they are wading through the river of humanity, the Jackal is weak and pale, but essentially sober. He can't help but wonder, if we are going down stream, what lies upstream, are where have all these bodies come from? But his thoughts quickly return to the here and now of survival and pressing on. The fading buzz of alcohol and the tempering of his rage make revenge seem less and less worthwhile to have to go through this to extract it. He take some small comfort though in the fact that at least the men that float by him are in fact dead. "Lead on Perrik, nothing we can do for these men now. Let me know if the water gets too deep for you, as wading up to my knees is bad enough, I can only image how it is for you."




Jovik watches the halfling wade through the knee-deep filth...which is also knee deep for him as well.  Perrik had come prepared, with stilts attached to his legs that he balanced on with no problems at all.

The stream opened up ahead into a large underground lake, bobbing with filth, severed limbs, and unidentifiable offal.  On its edge two boats are being loaded with halflings and humans, with one large half-orc in the lead boat already heading out.  With less than a minute to spare, Jovik is able to catch a seat on the last boat across.

Crammed in with several other halflings that patiently detatch the stilts from their legs, they all look strangely at the vomit-stained Jovik, who definately seems to be the odd one out in the group.  But after only minutes drifting across the lake of filth, Jovik sees ahead several lanterns bobbing on a shore where more men and halflings gather.

Staggering out of the boat, the Jackal looks around in the darkness, nothing of note yet but a conversation by what seem to be the leaders of the small warband ahead seem to be deciding their next move.

[sblock]OOC: Someone's trying to sneak from Chapter Two into Chapter One, naughty monkey!  Ok, if your intent is to talk to the 'leaders', feel free to move into Chapter One for the moment...you'll be back though!!!!  [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 19, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Then he turns to his men, motioning out the door. "Bag him up, boys. Since we're already here, might as well make good use of the waterfront."




With a grin the two half-ogres bundle the dwarf into a large heshan sack and load it with debris from the alley, then drag him along the pier to his watery grave.  As dwarf is dragged away into the darkness, the twins approach Ru.  "Now for our other half, since the job is complete.  Should you be wishing to pay us for any other services tonight?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Jovik watches the halfling wade through the knee-deep filth...which is also knee deep for him as well.  Perrik had come prepared, with stilts attached to his legs that he balanced on with no problems at all.
> 
> The stream opened up ahead into a large underground lake, bobbing with filth, severed limbs, and unidentifiable offal.  On its edge two boats are being loaded with halflings and humans, with one large half-orc in the lead boat already heading out.  With less than a minute to spare, Jovik is able to catch a seat on the last boat across.
> 
> ...




[sblock] Hey, I always read from back to front   [/sblock]

Jovik staggers out of the boat, and sits down heavily on the cleanest place he can find, trying to get his head to de-fog. Let the others think for a bit, he thought. What have I gotten myself into, cover with my own and other's filth, all for ome stupid brats?!? Maybe those yellow demons should take the kids, serve them right. But they did make him a good bit of money.

The Jackal sits quietly debating whether even going forward  is worth it, allowing his vacant stomach to settle and his head to clear. As the conversation up ahead continues he will turn to his recent companion, Perrik, and say "So, Perrik, what's with all the halflings down on this little crusade?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> With a grin the two half-ogres bundle the dwarf into a large heshan sack and load it with debris from the alley, then drag him along the pier to his watery grave.  As dwarf is dragged away into the darkness, the twins approach Ru.  "Now for our other half, since the job is complete.  Should you be wishing to pay us for any other services tonight?"




As the twins claim their earnings, Ru hands over the gold, saying "Nothing tonight, boys. But if you come up with any information on the yellow-robed Key-theives our erstwhile captive mentioned, I'll pay you honest for it. Might lead into more active work, depending."

Ru waits for Scrab and Wos to return, choosing not to play witness to them. He's just a touch cold remembering their glee at the task ahead. Ru's good at violence and killing, sure, but it's always been a tool, not an ... entertainment. Still, he supposed people who liked their jobs were easier to hire to do the work when you could afford to. Keep your own hands a little cleaner and your own neck a little safer. 

Ru waits under a street lamp. When the half-ogres return, he'll pay them their share, as well, and give them the same offer for information-gathering on his newest target. 

One step closer, though gods know how much crazier the path is going to get.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> The Jackal sits quietly debating whether even going forward  is worth it, allowing his vacant stomach to settle and his head to clear. As the conversation up ahead continues he will turn to his recent companion, Perrik, and say "So, Perrik, what's with all the halflings down on this little crusade?"




Perrik looks across to the desheveled form of Jovik and sits on the vile sand by his feet.  "Seems as though these yellow-robed cultists have been stealing children's souls to use in their rituals to their dark gods.  We're down here to make sure that they don't get the chance to do it again, and also so their corrupt magic doesn't affect the city above."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru waits for Scrab and Wos to return, choosing not to play witness to them. He's just a touch cold remembering their glee at the task ahead. Ru's good at violence and killing, sure, but it's always been a tool, not an ... entertainment. Still, he supposed people who liked their jobs were easier to hire to do the work when you could afford to. Keep your own hands a little cleaner and your own neck a little safer.
> 
> Ru waits under a street lamp. When the half-ogres return, he'll pay them their share, as well, and give them the same offer for information-gathering on his newest target.
> 
> One step closer, though gods know how much crazier the path is going to get.




The half-ogres take their cut and nod happily at the thought of being paid for looking for people in yellow, easy money in a city with millions of people.  Ru got the feeling that they didn't quite get the gist of things, but let it lie, thought they were dumb, they weren't _that _ dumb.

The warehouse closes up and Constantine leaves in an old covered wagon drawn by draft horses, probably back to The Vein for business as usual.  Ru was alone again, though he was really very little closer to his goal, there was so much to do, and maybe so little time...


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The half-ogres take their cut and nod happily at the thought of being paid for looking for people in yellow, easy money in a city with millions of people.  Ru got the feeling that they didn't quite get the gist of things, but let it lie, thought they were dumb, they weren't _that _ dumb.
> 
> The warehouse closes up and Constantine leaves in an old covered wagon drawn by draft horses, probably back to The Vein for business as usual.  Ru was alone again, though he was really very little closer to his goal, there was so much to do, and maybe so little time...




Time to put out more feelers, he supposed. He had the mercenary set on alert through the boys tonight. The other major avenues would be the street thieves and the merchants. Even though it was late, he ought to be able to catch one or another of the street kid cutpurses running around. He could hit the merchants in the morning during his rounds, then lay the new circumstances on Ari while he waited for (hopefully) quick returns on the information.

Ru loped off toward home, eyes out for a street kid or small pack he could press into service.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Perrik looks across to the desheveled form of Jovik and sits on the vile sand by his feet.  "Seems as though these yellow-robed cultists have been stealing children's souls to use in their rituals to their dark gods.  We're down here to make sure that they don't get the chance to do it again, and also so their corrupt magic doesn't affect the city above."




"Oh" replies the Jackal wearily. "That's all. Well I suppose that they should be stopped. But you think you ought'n tell them leaders up there that the yellow robes can't be killed? Or should they wait and find out for their own selves? Probably let them figure it out on their own, not like they'd believe a vomit-ridden drunk anyway right? So Perrik, have they been stealing halfling children as well? And just how do you steal a soul anyway?"


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Oh" replies the Jackal wearily. "That's all. Well I suppose that they should be stopped. But you think you ought'n tell them leaders up there that the yellow robes can't be killed? Or should they wait and find out for their own selves? Probably let them figure it out on their own, not like they'd believe a vomit-ridden drunk anyway right? So Perrik, have they been stealing halfling children as well? And just how do you steal a soul anyway?"




The expression on Perrik's shows his obvioulsy growing disdain for the drunk that rambles at him, but he remains speaking, though not in a way that will extend the conversation in any way.

"They've been stealing children, that's all I know.  So far only human children.  As for how, I don't know, nonr do I care to know."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Time to put out more feelers, he supposed. He had the mercenary set on alert through the boys tonight. The other major avenues would be the street thieves and the merchants. Even though it was late, he ought to be able to catch one or another of the street kid cutpurses running around. He could hit the merchants in the morning during his rounds, then lay the new circumstances on Ari while he waited for (hopefully) quick returns on the information.
> 
> Ru loped off toward home, eyes out for a street kid or small pack he could press into service.




Through the darkness, Ru follwed that fastest route back into populated areas, just because he was a rogue, didn't mean others would leave him alone.  Moving down the docks along the river, it was easy for Ru to find dozens of children would slept in the shadows of the warehouses, close to the water that was their lifesource.

Before Ru could make a decision, there was a wet thumping noise that distracted him.  Along the docks behind him, a single dwarf draped in a torn heshan sack and dragging heavy weights around his legs, desperately tried to catch him, foam froathing at his mouth.


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Through the darkness, Ru follwed that fastest route back into populated areas, just because he was a rogue, didn't mean others would leave him alone.  Moving down the docks along the river, it was easy for Ru to find dozens of children would slept in the shadows of the warehouses, close to the water that was their lifesource.
> 
> Before Ru could make a decision, there was a wet thumping noise that distracted him.  Along the docks behind him, a single dwarf draped in a torn heshan sack and dragging heavy weights around his legs, desperately tried to catch him, foam froathing at his mouth.




Ru spat out a string of filth at yet another dwarf refusing to die. He could outrun it easily, but the problem came if it turned its attentions to the street children. Ru certainly had a selfish streak, and he was cold when the situation called for it, but life as The Big Brother in his family left him unable to leave children in harm's way. He always found himself imagining his own siblings in those cases, and family loyalty kicked in.

"Kids, it's time to wake up!" Ru yelled even as he readied his quarterstaff. "Trouble's here, so you need to be absent."

He didn't expect he could kill this thing, but if he could at least break enough of its bones to effectively immobilize it like he had its fellows, that would be enough for him. Ru closed on the undead dwarf, looking to take the last few days' frustrations out by beating the thing to a bloody pulp.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 21, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The expression on Perrik's shows his obvioulsy growing disdain for the drunk that rambles at him, but he remains speaking, though not in a way that will extend the conversation in any way.
> 
> "They've been stealing children, that's all I know.  So far only human children.  As for how, I don't know, nonr do I care to know."




"Well, thanks for leading me the rivers of filth and bodies and all that" Jovik says to Perrik. He laps his knees and stands up, looks over at the "leaders" still huddling over thier chicken scratchings, and says in a low voice, "Great I go into hell, the bowels of the city, being lead by Rufus and Crumpel*" And the Jackal, now getting his stomach and nerves under control, begins to wander about this charming lake side resort, looking for other egresses, spare coins and other souveniers.


*[sblock]Rufus and Crumpel are a pair of popular puppet charcaters whose shows make the rounds of the city. They are known for being stupid and silly, and their wacky mishaps never fail to entertain the children.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru spat out a string of filth at yet another dwarf refusing to die. He could outrun it easily, but the problem came if it turned its attentions to the street children. Ru certainly had a selfish streak, and he was cold when the situation called for it, but life as The Big Brother in his family left him unable to leave children in harm's way. He always found himself imagining his own siblings in those cases, and family loyalty kicked in.
> 
> "Kids, it's time to wake up!" Ru yelled even as he readied his quarterstaff. "Trouble's here, so you need to be absent."
> 
> He didn't expect he could kill this thing, but if he could at least break enough of its bones to effectively immobilize it like he had its fellows, that would be enough for him. Ru closed on the undead dwarf, looking to take the last few days' frustrations out by beating the thing to a bloody pulp.




[sblock]Initiative:
Dwarf - 6
Ru - 20

Ru attack roll (AC hidden) +24/+6 - Critical Hit/Miss
Ru critical confirmation (AC hidden) +22 - Success!
Ru damage roll - 16pts
Ru attack of opportunity (AC hidden) +17 - Hit
Ru damage roll - 6pts (22pts total)
Dwarf attack roll (AC 13) +7 - Critical Miss.
<Next Round>
Ru attack roll (AC hidden) +22/+13 - Hit/Miss
Ru damage roll - 8pts (30pts total)
Ru attack of opportunity (AC hidden) +20 - Hit
Ru damage roll - 4pts (34pts total)[/sblock]

The children wake from their slumber but move only enough into the shadows to watch the confrontation that is unfolding before their homes.  The dwarf shambles up the road towards Ru, giving him plenty of time to prepare his attack.  His staff whirls in his hand, cracking the dwarf soundly across the head and causing the shaft to jar in his hands.

Blood sprays across the street and their is a cracking sound in the dwarf's face, as the cannibal looks back Ru notices that his jaw is out of place.  It doesn't slow him down though.  The dwarf lunges at Ru, giving him time to try one last strike across the man's chest to slow him down, but all it succeeds in doing is throwing the dwarf's balance out and pushing him to the ground.

Rolling on the street, the dwarf desperately tries to grab Ru's feet to bite, but his staff comes down heavily several times and Ru hears the sounds of bones breaking in the man's legs and back.

The dwarf moans and wails, trying to scream through a shattered jaw.  Barely able to pull himself across the street, it seems that the man will not die...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Well, thanks for leading me the rivers of filth and bodies and all that" Jovik says to Perrik. He laps his knees and stands up, looks over at the "leaders" still huddling over thier chicken scratchings, and says in a low voice, "Great I go into hell, the bowels of the city, being lead by Rufus and Crumpel*" And the Jackal, now getting his stomach and nerves under control, begins to wander about this charming lake side resort, looking for other egresses, spare coins and other souveniers.




One door in the cave wall seems to be the only way on from here it seems, for Jovik notices that the 'beach' itself is not a large formation.  As the Jackal begins to wander, one of the leaders, a large albino-looking elf character, breaks from the huddling group and begins to wander around enquiring into people's talents, splitting them into a 'stealthy' group and a 'battle' group as well as enquiring into the magical abilities of anyone.

The groups begin to make themselves obvious as people wander to one or the other, the 'steathy' group is noticably smaller than the 'battle' group though, with less than ten men confident to go forward and scout the facility.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 23, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> One door in the cave wall seems to be the only way on from here it seems, for Jovik notices that the 'beach' itself is not a large formation.  As the Jackal begins to wander, one of the leaders, a large albino-looking elf character, breaks from the huddling group and begins to wander around enquiring into people's talents, splitting them into a 'stealthy' group and a 'battle' group as well as enquiring into the magical abilities of anyone.
> 
> The groups begin to make themselves obvious as people wander to one or the other, the 'steathy' group is noticably smaller than the 'battle' group though, with less than ten men confident to go forward and scout the facility.




As the albino approaches Jovik with his question of being capable of stealth, the Jackal grunts a "Yeah, I can do that stuff well enough" and wanders over to the stealthy party. His wandering on the "beach" were not entirely in vain however, his head has cleared and the drink has passed some clarity has returned. 'Ok' thought Jovik, 'so the yellow robe guy wasn't interested in Wasp, because he was picking a pocket, but merely becasue he spotted a child. But that weird thing he did that made the street stop, Idunno what that was about, but maybe that was how he made the kids forget me. Must have been, he coulda never founf those boys in the alleys. 'course they live HERE so who knows right? Well no pack of boys will be safe I suppose with these yellas around. And there goes a decent living, plus those kids was supporting families at that.' And as if he has finally decided whether to stay and extract revenge or run and survive as the Jackal knows best, Jovik squares his shoulders and steps into the stealthy line. 'Well' he thinks, 'If I want revenge better to have a good bunch of men to go in with than to go in alone. By the hells, I sure didn't bet on a whole group of them doing this.' 

Phoenix:
[sblock] Should I stay in this thread or move to Chapter 1.
Love, the Naughty Monkey   

ps: Really, I wasn't _trying_ to jump chapters[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The children wake from their slumber but move only enough into the shadows to watch the confrontation that is unfolding before their homes.  The dwarf shambles up the road towards Ru, giving him plenty of time to prepare his attack.  His staff whirls in his hand, cracking the dwarf soundly across the head and causing the shaft to jar in his hands.
> 
> Blood sprays across the street and their is a cracking sound in the dwarf's face, as the cannibal looks back Ru notices that his jaw is out of place.  It doesn't slow him down though.  The dwarf lunges at Ru, giving him time to try one last strike across the man's chest to slow him down, but all it succeeds in doing is throwing the dwarf's balance out and pushing him to the ground.
> 
> ...




Ru pulls back, once again sickened by this state of ... not unlife, even, but perpetual living. It was an ugly thing, and whoever had inflicted it on the Killi-kelli-hek was sick indeed. 

Noticing the children still milling about in the shadows, bearing witness to the monstrosity inching its pained way along the ground, Ru realized his opportunity. Cynical as street kids could be, even they couldn't help but be fazed by what they were seeing. Street beatings? Common. Street beating victims that just won't die? Not so much. 

Keeping a safe distance from (and an eye on) the dwarf, Ru called out to the kids. Two birds with one stone time, it was.

"Most of you know me from my protection rounds. Those that don't, ask the others; it'll keep you healthy to know who not to pickpocket.

"This thing?" he pointed to the moaning corpse. "It's cursed. It's whole clan is cursed. And I'm out to get rid of that curse, 'cause ain't no one deserves this, and you know it.

"The ones responsible walk around wearing yellow robes. Don't go near them, either, unless you want to end up cursed like this one. You see them, you find me and tell me, and I'll do what needs doing. Capice?"

Ru grabs the chains connected to the dwarf's leg weights and uses them to keep his distance as he drags it back over to the water and dumps it in, hoping it's too disabled to climb back out again. He has no idea who has done this to the Killi-kelli-hek. For all he knows, it's their natural state. Maybe that's how they survive, eating chunks off each other without dying. But it sure did sound good, and gives the greedy little street rats a powerful, non-monetary incentive to spread the word and keep an eye out. 

Now, home. Ru stinks of dwarven gore and sweat. He needs to clean his weapons, his clothes, and himself. Then hopefully an hour or two of rest before he has to start quizzing the merchants about the yellow robes, too.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> As the albino approaches Jovik with his question of being capable of stealth, the Jackal grunts a "Yeah, I can do that stuff well enough" and wanders over to the stealthy party. His wandering on the "beach" were not entirely in vain however, his head has cleared and the drink has passed some clarity has returned. 'Ok' thought Jovik, 'so the yellow robe guy wasn't interested in Wasp, because he was picking a pocket, but merely becasue he spotted a child. But that weird thing he did that made the street stop, Idunno what that was about, but maybe that was how he made the kids forget me. Must have been, he coulda never founf those boys in the alleys. 'course they live HERE so who knows right? Well no pack of boys will be safe I suppose with these yellas around. And there goes a decent living, plus those kids was supporting families at that.' And as if he has finally decided whether to stay and extract revenge or run and survive as the Jackal knows best, Jovik squares his shoulders and steps into the stealthy line. 'Well' he thinks, 'If I want revenge better to have a good bunch of men to go in with than to go in alone. By the hells, I sure didn't bet on a whole group of them doing this.'
> 
> Phoenix:
> [sblock] Should I stay in this thread or move to Chapter 1.
> ...




OOC:
[sblock]The first time you have meaningful interaction with the others you can jump chapters, at the moment you're stil doing fine here   [/sblock]

Once the groups have been decided the inital scouts number seven.  Jovik, four halflings (including Perrik), and two humans.  The big half-orc, whom Jovik heard was named Ba'aktar, begins waving people in through the door, signalling the beginning of the assault.

[sblock]Hide check (DC hidden) +17
Move Silently check (DC hidden) +22[/sblock]

As they approach the door, the albino elf, Ghost, whispers to them all to scout the far chamber and check the door opposite.  Once the way is clear they should return and the warriors will come and secure the area as a foothold.

The door itself is set into the rock wall of the cavern and once opened, a perfectly cut corridor leads down to a rusted iron door.  As the group approaches one of the halfling runs out ahead and slowly opens it, just wide enough for one man at a time to slip through.

Jovik slides through the gap with ease, and is somewhat surprised to find himself walking on a perferated metal walkway that circles a large spherical chamber.  On the far side of the walkway a second iron door stands, obviously the way that Ghost wanted to go.

Below him, Jovik noticed that there was a large gathering chamber of sorts, probably religious.  At the head of the chamber was a large metal vat in which dozens of pipes and tubes fed into.  Down by the vat two men in yellow robes were extracting some of the liquid through a small tap in its front, filling tiny glass bottles with the liquid and setting them aside on a wooden tray at their feet.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Now, home. Ru stinks of dwarven gore and sweat. He needs to clean his weapons, his clothes, and himself. Then hopefully an hour or two of rest before he has to start quizzing the merchants about the yellow robes, too.




Sleep didn't come easy to Ru.  For once he was worried, if one could not dispose of one's enemies, what would the city come to?  He awoke late in the night after a nightmare, something about the shattered dwarf crawling up out of the harbour to hunt him once more.  Damn dreams.

He stretched and licked his dry lips, water.  Rolling out of bed, Ru walked to the window and grabbed the water jug, gulping down huge mouthfuls of the stuff to sate his thirst.  His eyes subconsciously drifted outside, watching the few people that were still about.

Two men were fighting in an alleyway nearby, swords clashed and shouts rang out.  Not really unusual in this part of the city.  Ru saw one of them ungraciously stab the other in the belly, the stranger falls to the ground, probably dead.

The first man walks out of the alleyway, his body covered in wounds.  Three cuts across his face, half his left hand cut off, some of his insides hanging out of his stomach, there is no way that man could be standing.  Then his victim rises once more and leaps from the shadows into the street, slashing desperately and starting the fight anew.  Both have enough wounds on their bodies to drop the strongest of men, but still they continue on regardless.


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The first man walks out of the alleyway, his body covered in wounds.  Three cuts across his face, half his left hand cut off, some of his insides hanging out of his stomach, there is no way that man could be standing.  Then his victim rises once more and leaps from the shadows into the street, slashing desperately and starting the fight anew.  Both have enough wounds on their bodies to drop the strongest of men, but still they continue on regardless.




Ru stopps mid-gulp, slowly placing the jug back down as he watches the fight--and innards--unfold. This isn't just with the dwarves. This is... what in the hells is this?

Forget sleep. The damn dry air had already pretty much dried his clothing from the washing he'd given them. He throws on his clothes, grabs up his weapons and his rucksack, and heads out into the night. He makes sure to leave in the opposite direction of the dueling never-dies, then looped around to find Master Gis. He'd been around; maybe he'd seen something like this before. Surely someone knew something, and Ru intended to find that someone.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> He makes sure to leave in the opposite direction of the dueling never-dies, then looped around to find Master Gis. He'd been around; maybe he'd seen something like this before. Surely someone knew something, and Ru intended to find that someone.




The streets of Metropolis do not sleep at night, the darkness only serves to drive the desperate from their homes to prey on the weak.  Ru made his way quickly and quietly through the streets, he was hardly in any mood for confrontation this night, Master Gis' wisdom awaited.

The shop was closed for the night, though Ru's key slipped easily into the lock and soon he was walking into the meditation room on the second floor.  Master Gis rested before an image of the Guressan*, insence burning thick in the air about him.  Without opening his eyes or moving a muscle he speaks.

"Ru.  It is late.  Do you have some pressing concerns coming here?  It is not often that you bless me with your presence at this time of the evening."

[sblock]*The Guressan is an idol often found in the chambers of venerable monks.  It is a representation of wisdom, compassion and mercy, taking the form of a woman with twelve arms and the head of a cow.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 26, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> OOC:
> [sblock]The first time you have meaningful interaction with the others you can jump chapters, at the moment you're stil doing fine here   [/sblock]
> 
> Once the groups have been decided the inital scouts number seven.  Jovik, four halflings (including Perrik), and two humans.  The big half-orc, whom Jovik heard was named Ba'aktar, begins waving people in through the door, signalling the beginning of the assault.
> ...




In thieves cant, Jovik raises his finger and spins it indicates to his fellows who can understand to encircle the room, he then points down to the two yellow robes, points to his eye and then draws his thumb across his throat followed by a finger against his lips. Again telling those who understand, that once they have encirlced the men, or they have been spotted, they will all atack at once. With instructions given as best they can, the Jackal proceeds with caution around the metal grating, quietly drawing his bow for use at some point.


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The shop was closed for the night, though Ru's key slipped easily into the lock and soon he was walking into the meditation room on the second floor.  Master Gis rested before an image of the Guressan*, insence burning thick in the air about him.  Without opening his eyes or moving a muscle he speaks.
> 
> "Ru.  It is late.  Do you have some pressing concerns coming here?  It is not often that you bless me with your presence at this time of the evening."




Ru kneels next to his master, bowing his head deeply as a sign of respect for The Guressan before speaking. He, too, avoids eye contact for the moment, hoping the story will sound less outlandish if he's not faced with Gis' truth-seeking stare.

"I don't know how or why, but it seems death has abandoned us, Master," Ru begins. "This very night I've witnessed three separate instances of people who should have died from their wounds rising and walking again. But this wasn't merely revival at the hands of a Necro. Those you can still slay. These ... Master, they just kept going. Pulped and broken, they dragged themselves forward with their fingers if that was the only joint still whole. It's like nothing I've heard of before--something I didn't think even possible."

Now he turns, unable to hide his desperation. "I wonder ... you're the wisest person I know. You've travelled more of Metropolis than I can imagine. I hoped perhaps you would know something, or be able to point me in the direction of someone who might."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 27, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru kneels next to his master, bowing his head deeply as a sign of respect for The Guressan before speaking. He, too, avoids eye contact for the moment, hoping the story will sound less outlandish if he's not faced with Gis' truth-seeking stare.
> 
> "I don't know how or why, but it seems death has abandoned us, Master," Ru begins. "This very night I've witnessed three separate instances of people who should have died from their wounds rising and walking again. But this wasn't merely revival at the hands of a Necro. Those you can still slay. These ... Master, they just kept going. Pulped and broken, they dragged themselves forward with their fingers if that was the only joint still whole. It's like nothing I've heard of before--something I didn't think even possible."
> 
> Now he turns, unable to hide his desperation. "I wonder ... you're the wisest person I know. You've travelled more of Metropolis than I can imagine. I hoped perhaps you would know something, or be able to point me in the direction of someone who might."




"Little Ru, let me ask you something," Master Gis passes a small cake across for Ru to contemplate on.  "These answers you seek, are they for counciling, profit, or are you simply seeking the truth?"


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 27, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> In thieves cant, Jovik raises his finger and spins it indicates to his fellows who can understand to encircle the room, he then points down to the two yellow robes, points to his eye and then draws his thumb across his throat followed by a finger against his lips. Again telling those who understand, that once they have encirlced the men, or they have been spotted, they will all atack at once. With instructions given as best they can, the Jackal proceeds with caution around the metal grating, quietly drawing his bow for use at some point.




[sblock]Scout's Move Silently check (DC 18) +22 - Success
Scout's Hide check (DC 12) +14 - Success[/sblock]

Four of the men slowly creep down the ladder and approach the two yellow robes from behind.  One grabs and covers the mouth of the cultist, while the second runs a knife across the man's throat.  The two robes are lowered gently to the ground and the four men look back up to The Jackal for further instructions.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 27, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Scout's Move Silently check (DC 18) +22 - Success
> Scout's Hide check (DC 12) +14 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> Four of the men slowly creep down the ladder and approach the two yellow robes from behind.  One grabs and covers the mouth of the cultist, while the second runs a knife across the man's throat.  The two robes are lowered gently to the ground and the four men look back up to The Jackal for further instructions.




Jovik tosses down some rope and signals for the men to be tied up and hoisted up to the catwalk. 'Never leave a body to be spotted' the Jackal reminds himself as he chaffes at the slow progress. He then signals two others on the far side to go and listen at the door opposite. The Jackal will signal the two humans to haul up the dead cultists and will take a good look at the lower room to see if there are in doors on the ground floor. Once the scout reach the other door and signal no noise and the bodies are up on the catwalk, the Jackal will send back a scout to give the all clear to Ghost.

OOC:[sblock]sorry, I know I am holding up the Ch1 group, Im' trying to hurry this part along[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 27, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jovik tosses down some rope and signals for the men to be tied up and hoisted up to the catwalk. 'Never leave a body to be spotted' the Jackal reminds himself as he chaffes at the slow progress. He then signals two others on the far side to go and listen at the door opposite. The Jackal will signal the two humans to haul up the dead cultists and will take a good look at the lower room to see if there are in doors on the ground floor. Once the scout reach the other door and signal no noise and the bodies are up on the catwalk, the Jackal will send back a scout to give the all clear to Ghost.




The four men tie the bodies to the lowered ropes before moving to the doors and checking them for more intruders.  The bodies are hauled, under much effort, to the walkway before two scouts head to the opposing door and signal the all clear.  One scout runs past Jovik to pass onto Ghost the news.


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Little Ru, let me ask you something," Master Gis passes a small cake across for Ru to contemplate on.  "These answers you seek, are they for counciling, profit, or are you simply seeking the truth?"




Ru stops a moment, considering. He nibbles the cake to be gracious, as he's had little appetite as this evening progressed, then he answers.

"I would be lying if I didn't admit I encountered this aberration in the pursuit of profit. But the fact of the matter is, I'm well and truly overcome by it now that I see how far-reaching it is. At this point, I'm so horrified by the implications that ... well, I suppose a little of A, a little of C, then. You've often said fear comes from ignorance. I don't know if there's anything I can do about the situation, but knowing one way or another would certainly be a step in the right direction."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 27, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru stops a moment, considering. He nibbles the cake to be gracious, as he's had little appetite as this evening progressed, then he answers.
> 
> "I would be lying if I didn't admit I encountered this aberration in the pursuit of profit. But the fact of the matter is, I'm well and truly overcome by it now that I see how far-reaching it is. At this point, I'm so horrified by the implications that ... well, I suppose a little of A, a little of C, then. You've often said fear comes from ignorance. I don't know if there's anything I can do about the situation, but knowing one way or another would certainly be a step in the right direction."




Master Gis wanders to the window and looks into the streets.  "Some say the city is alive, have you heard that?  If she is, then can you imagine what we are doing to her?  How she would feel?"  Letting out a sigh, Master Gis turns back to the matter at hand.

"I feel that if you are looking to unlock this riddle of death, perhaps you should speak to those most learned in its arts, the priests of Zsath.  It is their deity that ferries our souls into the afterlife, perhaps they know something of it."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 28, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The four men tie the bodies to the lowered ropes before moving to the doors and checking them for more intruders.  The bodies are hauled, under much effort, to the walkway before two scouts head to the opposing door and signal the all clear.  One scout runs past Jovik to pass onto Ghost the news.




As the bodies are hauled up, a cold dread grips the Jackal's heart. He searches them intently for any sign of movement (and any incedendal coins, keys, passes or any valuables-That's why he's the Jackal after all  ), any quiver or other sign that these men would stand up after their throats were slashed much like his mark in the Vomiting Jester. To be sure, The Jackal rears back and kicks them hard.

If no movement, Jovik positions the bodies to minimize blood dripping onto the floor and quietly moves to the far doors.

If'n they do move......., well let me know and we'll go from there.


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Master Gis wanders to the window and looks into the streets.  "Some say the city is alive, have you heard that?  If she is, then can you imagine what we are doing to her?  How she would feel?"  Letting out a sigh, Master Gis turns back to the matter at hand.
> 
> "I feel that if you are looking to unlock this riddle of death, perhaps you should speak to those most learned in its arts, the priests of Zsath.  It is their deity that ferries our souls into the afterlife, perhaps they know something of it."




Ru raises an eyebrow, but has the sense to bite back the sarcastic reply building in him. He'll only alienate perfectly good advice. The fact that the perfectly good advice means he'll have to make friends with death priests ... this was definitely not going on Ru's list of Really Good Weeks.

"Well, I suppose they're the only relatively respectable folks likely to still be up at this hour," Ru says, standing. "I mean, the middle of the darkness is rather their domain, yes?"

Ru pops the rest of the cake in his mouth, chewing and swallowing quickly, then he bows to Gis.

"Thank you, again, for your council."

As he starts to leave, the enforcer suddenly remembers what got him into this mess, and turns back to Gis.

"One more favor, if you would, Master Gis. I am also currently searching for some thieves in yellow robes. I've sent word through other channels asking for leads. I'd meant to send word through the merchants in the morning, and still hope to. But just in case ... well, the way my luck's going, I should probably expect my schedule to be off. If you would be so kind as to mention my hunt for the yellow robes to your fellow merchants?"

With that, Ru heads back out into the night, wary but swift in his trek to find the closest temple of Zsath. He's not sure which he dreads more, the not-dead he might encounter, or the living death priests he's currently seeking out.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 28, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> As the bodies are hauled up, a cold dread grips the Jackal's heart. He searches them intently for any sign of movement (and any incedendal coins, keys, passes or any valuables-That's why he's the Jackal after all  ), any quiver or other sign that these men would stand up after their throats were slashed much like his mark in the Vomiting Jester. To be sure, The Jackal rears back and kicks them hard.
> 
> If no movement, Jovik positions the bodies to minimize blood dripping onto the floor and quietly moves to the far doors.
> 
> If'n they do move......., well let me know and we'll go from there.




Within one of the pockets Jovik finds a small vial of yellow liquid.

OOC:
_I think it is time you moved to Chapter One, for the moment._


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 28, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru raises an eyebrow, but has the sense to bite back the sarcastic reply building in him. He'll only alienate perfectly good advice. The fact that the perfectly good advice means he'll have to make friends with death priests ... this was definitely not going on Ru's list of Really Good Weeks.
> 
> "Well, I suppose they're the only relatively respectable folks likely to still be up at this hour," Ru says, standing. "I mean, the middle of the darkness is rather their domain, yes?"
> 
> ...




[sblock]Knowledge - local (DC 12) +2 - Failure
Knowledge - religion (DC 8) +15 - Success[/sblock]

Master Gis bows and simply says, "When you return I will show you the way to the Yellow Robes my son, unless of course you stumble across them on your way."  His expression was not wise this time, but more...cheeky.  There was obviously something that he knew, that perhaps Ru should know too, something that he had missed.

Ru remembered vaguely Master Gis mentioning the different religions of Metropolis, how they all fitted in with the city's needs as if they were a part of one great organism.  Where was that place again?  Dionysian, of course.  It was one of the richer areas that Ru had never been to, too many guards and mercenaries walking the streets being paid to look after peoples interests.   There was money there, and power, but how did you get there?  He knew that it was to the north...ish, but no-one from the Apartments went to Dionysian for anything, nor the other way around, as far as he knew anyway.


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Knowledge - local (DC 12) +2 - Failure
> Knowledge - religion (DC 8) +15 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> Master Gis bows and simply says, "When you return I will show you the way to the Yellow Robes my son, unless of course you stumble across them on your way."  His expression was not wise this time, but more...cheeky.  There was obviously something that he knew, that perhaps Ru should know too, something that he had missed.




Ru pulls a double take, almost falling over himself trying to stop the momentum he had to leave the room. 

"Wait a minute. You already know something about men in yellow robes? I'm sure the death priests have plenty of death worshipping to keep them busy, and you've always said to finish one thing before starting another. What--?" Ru stops, swallowing his enforcer-tone as soon as he realizes it's asserting itself. He takes a breath, bows his head, then asks with more respect, "Please, Master, share with me what you know of these yellow-robed men."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 29, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru pulls a double take, almost falling over himself trying to stop the momentum he had to leave the room.
> 
> "Wait a minute. You already know something about men in yellow robes? I'm sure the death priests have plenty of death worshipping to keep them busy, and you've always said to finish one thing before starting another. What--?" Ru stops, swallowing his enforcer-tone as soon as he realizes it's asserting itself. He takes a breath, bows his head, then asks with more respect, "Please, Master, share with me what you know of these yellow-robed men."




Master Gis simply smiles as his eyes lower to the table that rested between them.  Next to the crumbled cake, several biscuits and a dirty tea cup, rested a folded newspaper.

Ru's eyes drifted across the words on the front page, could it be this easy?


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Master Gis simply smiles as his eyes lower to the table that rested between them.  Next to the crumbled cake, several biscuits and a dirty tea cup, rested a folded newspaper.
> 
> Ru's eyes drifted across the words on the front page, could it be this easy?




Ru has the sense to close his eyes and return a slightly embarassed smile

"Yes, Master, you're once again correct. I should have taken your advice to reccive the daily paper, obviously."

Ru's eyes play back over the phrase "heart of the city." Surely it's just colorful language from the writer, but hells if it isn't what the Killi-kelli-hek said their ill-defined key opened.

Of course, announcing an assault openly in this way surely made the whole thing smell like a set up: gather all those who might oppose you, then drop a few boulders and a bushel or two of arrows on their heads. Sounded like the kind of thing Ari would like.

Still, a lead was a lead. And he'd prefer talking to death priests with some sun about, whether it would really help him or not. 

Ru decides he'll take a careful look around. Reconnoiter the area to make sure it isn't meant to be a corral rather than a meeting, then see what he can find. 

"As always, Master, your counsel is gratefully accepted. Now, if you could point me in the direction of Therobon Avenue and its storm grate, I have to go run some more errands sure to be bad for my health."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Still, a lead was a lead. And he'd prefer talking to death priests with some sun about, whether it would really help him or not.
> 
> Ru decides he'll take a careful look around. Reconnoiter the area to make sure it isn't meant to be a corral rather than a meeting, then see what he can find.
> 
> "As always, Master, your counsel is gratefully accepted. Now, if you could point me in the direction of Therobon Avenue and its storm grate, I have to go run some more errands sure to be bad for my health."




The way to Therobon Avenue is not a path that Ru usually takes.  It is not a strange far away street that is hidden in the depths of some strange suburb, it is simply tucked away in an abandoned section of buildings where there is little money to be garnered.

The walk there is a quiet one, with the sun coming up as Ru approaches the storm gate that is the entrance to the sewers.

No-one.

The place is empty, if the newpaper was correct, and if anybody showed up, then they probably would've gone into the place hours ago.


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, if nothing else, there were no immediate signs of slaughter. Of course, the way things have been going, the slaughtered would have likely just walked off on their own back into the city.

Ru runs his fingers through his hair, torn. The yellow robes, and more importantly the Killi-kelli-hek's key, could well be under the city. But he has no way of knowing how many members of this supposed counter-striking army might be below, as well, and no backup of his own. Meanwhile, the sun was coming up, assuaging some of his uneasiness at entering an unknown section of town, and visiting the temple of Zsath was the kind of information-gathering trip that shouldn't require any heavies in tow.

He taps the ground with his quarterstaff, turning away from the grate. He has a surface contact in the form of this Ghost character who's written the call to arms. It seems a smarter route to follow than hopping into the sewers and wandering about trying to find a supposed army of righteousness. For now, he'll leave the army to its own devices, tracking down Ghost when the time comes.

Ru turns north ... ish, in the direction he thinks leads to Dionysian. With the day starting, he should be able to catch someone on the way who has a better idea of the direction of the temples. Another trying day; might as well get to it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2005)

It seems to take forever to do anything in this city somedays, and this was one of those days for Ru.  People didn't know, or refuse to know, the directions to where he wanted to head.  Eventually, by the rivers, Ru managed to discover a group of men whose small boats provided a ferry service that headed to the various suburbs of Metropolis, for a price of course.  For a few silver Ru was on his way to Dionysian, a trip that would take him the better part of an hour.

Amidst the dark polluted clouds that hung above the city, Ru could barely make out the suburb from the river.  The buildings seemed larger, the stench of the city a little less potent, and instead of numerous towering spyres stretching into the sky, there was only one.

A great black tower soared into the sky, dominating the suburb and casting its shadow across the land for what seemed like miles.  The boatman, seeing Ru staring at the construction, simply nudged him and said, "If'n that's where ya off to, good luck.  Them there priests of Zsath are a right righteous bunch, up 'emselves ya know?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2005)

"That's the Zsathian temple, then?"

Ru gulped, wondering if maybe the sewers would have been the better choice. He hopped out when they reached shore anyway, handing off the sliver the trip required. 

"Righteous. Fun. Well, life's nothing if not interesting these days." He squared up his shoulders, drew in a breath, and trotted off in the direction of the temple, hoping that, like so many imposing figures, it was more show than not.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 3, 2005)

The streets of Dionysian were great, once.  Now the majestic buildings that had been lovingly paid for with the richest of purses were old, worn, and struggling to maintain their former glory.  The people that walked the streets wore the expensive fashions of several years ago, the opulence that once permitted this place seems to be a glory that is slowly fading.

Towering above all is the Temple of Zsath, stading easily over thirty stories tall, it is not as tall as the Spyres in The Apartments, but this building was held solely by one organization, the clergy of Zsath.

At the base of the temple massive marble stairs rise up towards the opened brass double doors, guarded by six men in the darkest of plate armour.  People walk back and forth from the temple, showing Ru that it is a place for the public obviously, but none of the people coming and going seem to be happy to be there.


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2005)

_Remember, look like you know what you're doing, like you're supposed to be here, and you get half the trouble,_ Ru reminds himself. 

First thing's first. He finds a place out of direct sight of the guards and stows his weapons in the magical space his haversack supplies (handy, indeed). Priests of death or not, Zsath's followers were probably just as likely to look down on baring weapons openly in their temple as any other. Besides, Master Gis had given Ru training such that he was never truly defenseless; time to trust that.

Ostensibly posing no threat now, Ru heads forward. He keeps his eyes on the door, on whatever appointment he has to keep (whether he's actually made it or not). Treat the guards like they aren't there--or like you aren't worried that they are--and a good portion of the time they act like they aren't there, too.

Time to ask the experts on death why their object of worship seems to have run off in the middle of the night.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ostensibly posing no threat now, Ru heads forward. He keeps his eyes on the door, on whatever appointment he has to keep (whether he's actually made it or not). Treat the guards like they aren't there--or like you aren't worried that they are--and a good portion of the time they act like they aren't there, too.
> 
> Time to ask the experts on death why their object of worship seems to have run off in the middle of the night.




The guards looked at Ru as he passed, his cloths obviously different from that of the rest fo the suburb, but let him go.  With no weapons obvious, it seems that Ru has been given a stay for the moment.

Within the tower the ceiling opens up so that the temple proper fills the first four floors of the tower.  The vaulted ceiling high above is reinforced with elegant framework and expensive engraved wooden beams.  Down the walls expensive balconies decorated with silks overlook the temple, allowing priests to look down upon their flock from up high.  At the ground level dozens of pews allow several hundred people to crowd in for the sermons at one, and even though none are currently underway, several dozen people are still evident in the area.

At the far end of the chamber a large obsidieon slab engraved with silver streaks and decorated with a golden throw cloth, acts as the consecrated alter of the temple.  Several priests in their back garb loiter in the area, going about minor jobs to keep the area clean.


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> At the far end of the chamber a large obsidieon slab engraved with silver streaks and decorated with a golden throw cloth, acts as the consecrated alter of the temple.  Several priests in their back garb loiter in the area, going about minor jobs to keep the area clean.




Ru reminds himself that this isn't his standard negotiation. You don't make demands and issue veiled threats to people who speak with gods. Much as he hates giving up the high ground without a fight, he figures that's the best bet here. 

Ru approaches the nearest black-garbed priest with his eyes on the ground, and when he's just out of striking distance, he bows deeply, arms crossed at the wrist, hands splayed open, palms up--the gesture of peace in servitude. It's not one he's used to having to make, but only a fool can never compromise, he reminds himself.

Holding his bow and gesture, Ru says with as much meekness as he can call to his voice, "Honored servant of Zsath, I come seeking council on a matter most severe."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 5, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru reminds himself that this isn't his standard negotiation. You don't make demands and issue veiled threats to people who speak with gods. Much as he hates giving up the high ground without a fight, he figures that's the best bet here.
> 
> Ru approaches the nearest black-garbed priest with his eyes on the ground, and when he's just out of striking distance, he bows deeply, arms crossed at the wrist, hands splayed open, palms up--the gesture of peace in servitude. It's not one he's used to having to make, but only a fool can never compromise, he reminds himself.
> 
> Holding his bow and gesture, Ru says with as much meekness as he can call to his voice, "Honored servant of Zsath, I come seeking council on a matter most severe."




The priest turns and looks at the humbled Ru, satisfied with the display.

"Huyim tal-al, mortal one.  It seems that many come looking for the aid of the Spirit-banker, be it spiritual or physical in nature, we can provide you with the assistance you require.  Please mortal, speak that which you require, and I shall direct you to whom you will need to seek."


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The priest turns and looks at the humbled Ru, satisfied with the display.
> 
> "Huyim tal-al, mortal one.  It seems that many come looking for the aid of the Spirit-banker, be it spiritual or physical in nature, we can provide you with the assistance you require.  Please mortal, speak that which you require, and I shall direct you to whom you will need to seek."




"Many thanks."

Ru stands straight again, relieved, though as he tells his tale, he remembers there's little to be relieved about.

"I do not know how far it may have spread or what its source is, but in the Kanji, Red Lamp, and Delphi districts, I fear the dead no longer remain so. This was no necromantic power I've seen, either. Three times last night I saw men felled by wounds who rose again, and no matter how much damage those bodies took, they kept coming back. Not undead so much as undying. I've come to seek council from those who know the workings of death best."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 6, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Many thanks."
> 
> Ru stands straight again, relieved, though as he tells his tale, he remembers there's little to be relieved about.
> 
> "I do not know how far it may have spread or what its source is, but in the Kanji, Red Lamp, and Delphi districts, I fear the dead no longer remain so. This was no necromantic power I've seen, either. Three times last night I saw men felled by wounds who rose again, and no matter how much damage those bodies took, they kept coming back. Not undead so much as undying. I've come to seek council from those who know the workings of death best."




The priest began looking disinterested in Ru's tale, but not for very long.  As the mentioning of the undying slipped from his lips, the priest looked up and down at him before a realization spread across his face.

"Oh, I wondered if you were he.  As soon as you stepped foot into the temple I could sense the magical aura about you, you must be who they are all waiting for, of course!"

Ushering Ru aside, noticably away from the rest of the people in the temple, the priest seems a little in awe for some reason, humbled in Ru's presence.

"My apologies for not recognising you brother, the bishops await you in the Reckoning Chamber upstairs.  We began to fear that you would never come, though I personally had no doubts.  Would you like anything before you go to see them?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The priest began looking disinterested in Ru's tale, but not for very long.  As the mentioning of the undying slipped from his lips, the priest looked up and down at him before a realization spread across his face.
> 
> "Oh, I wondered if you were he.  As soon as you stepped foot into the temple I could sense the magical aura about you, you must be who they are all waiting for, of course!"
> 
> ...




While tempted by the sudden respect to simply play along, Ru has sense enough to remember how many complications his deceptions have caused in the past. And, really, he had to wonder how wise it would be to go blindly into something called a Reckoning Chamber filled with death bishops.

"Either you're confused, or I am. Possibly a little of both. Maybe ... here, you tell me who you think I am, so we can settle my identity before I head of for ... reckoning."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 6, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> While tempted by the sudden respect to simply play along, Ru has sense enough to remember how many complications his deceptions have caused in the past. And, really, he had to wonder how wise it would be to go blindly into something called a Reckoning Chamber filled with death bishops.
> 
> "Either you're confused, or I am. Possibly a little of both. Maybe ... here, you tell me who you think I am, so we can settle my identity before I head of for ... reckoning."




[sblock]Death Priest Sense Motive check (DC 21) +17 - Failure[/sblock]

The priest looks at Ru for a moment, hesitant on his next choice of words.  "Ah...you are Cardinal Reintarch the Reclaimer, Hidden Master of the Twelve Secrets of Zsath are you not?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Death Priest Sense Motive check (DC 21) +17 - Failure[/sblock]
> 
> The priest looks at Ru for a moment, hesitant on his next choice of words.  "Ah...you are Cardinal Reintarch the Reclaimer, Hidden Master of the Twelve Secrets of Zsath are you not?"




The general rule of thumb when mistaken for someone of influence is to smile, nod, and take all the free food, drink, and other pleasures presented you. Of course, the thumb in that case usually wasn't being asked to trek deeper into a temple of death priests and face their higher clergy in something named for a form of righteous punishment. If he was going to have to make a break for it at some point, Ru preferred now--while he was still in sight of the front door--to later--trapped who knew how deeply in the too large for its own good temple. If he'd had the sense to bring along backup, maybe he would have chanced it. As it was ... His stomach twisting, Ru opted for the truth, cringing inside at the thought of so easily passing up influence.

"I'm afraid I've no knowledge of Zsath's secrets," he said, trying to sound both humble and sympathetic to the priest's confusion. "That would be why I'm here, actually, seeking answers."

_Please don't let one of the secrets be that knowing about the cardinal means a quick execution..._ he adds mentally, stretching his fingers in case a swift, stunning blow might be in order.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 7, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "I'm afraid I've no knowledge of Zsath's secrets," he said, trying to sound both humble and sympathetic to the priest's confusion. "That would be why I'm here, actually, seeking answers."
> 
> _Please don't let one of the secrets be that knowing about the cardinal means a quick execution..._ he adds mentally, stretching his fingers in case a swift, stunning blow might be in order.




"Oh..." The priest looked a little embarrassed, quickly regaining composure and attempting to seem haughty once more.  

"For people seeking the secrets of Zsath, such as yourself, a _donation _ of sorts is required.  We must feed the poor after all, mustn't we?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Oh..." The priest looked a little embarrassed, quickly regaining composure and attempting to seem haughty once more.
> 
> "For people seeking the secrets of Zsath, such as yourself, a _donation _ of sorts is required.  We must feed the poor after all, mustn't we?"




Ru's whole body relaxes. The talk of bribes--however much it's couched in the cloak of humanitarianism--is something he understands. He flashes an easy smile as he reaches into his rucksack and snags one silver noble and a golden crown. He clasps the man's hand, pressing the noble against the palm, but holds the handshake as he displays the crown.

"Of course. For the good of the underprivileged, only a hard-hearted fiend would refuse a donation. A crown for the poor is the least I can do." The silver noble goes unacknowledged aloud, obviously meant as a more ... personal donation not to be spoken of.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 10, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru's whole body relaxes. The talk of bribes--however much it's couched in the cloak of humanitarianism--is something he understands. He flashes an easy smile as he reaches into his rucksack and snags one silver noble and a golden crown. He clasps the man's hand, pressing the noble against the palm, but holds the handshake as he displays the crown.
> 
> "Of course. For the good of the underprivileged, only a hard-hearted fiend would refuse a donation. A crown for the poor is the least I can do." The silver noble goes unacknowledged aloud, obviously meant as a more ... personal donation not to be spoken of.




The priest stares at the coins in his hand, a disgusted look crossing his face.  "Ahem, _sir_. The secrets of Zsath do not come without much soul searching and _charity_."


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2005)

Ru's smile falls. His awe at the priests of death is quickly waning, but he still has the restraint not to fall into full enforcer mode. He makes sure to stand straight, losing all hint of humility to pull himself up to his full height as he reaches back into his bag again, pulling out one of Ari's platinum orbs. 

He displays this addition with a raised eyebrow, then adds it to the gold and the silver. He clasps all three into the priest's palm, using the "handshake" as an opportunity to squeeze the man's hand viciously in his own even as he smiles again. This smile, however, is of a much colder variety. 

"You're right. We learn through our generosity and our searching of self, however painful and agonizing that may sometimes be. My previous donation was clearly weaker and lacked an obvious strength of convictions."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 10, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru's smile falls. His awe at the priests of death is quickly waning, but he still has the restraint not to fall into full enforcer mode. He makes sure to stand straight, losing all hint of humility to pull himself up to his full height as he reaches back into his bag again, pulling out one of Ari's platinum orbs.
> 
> He displays this addition with a raised eyebrow, then adds it to the gold and the silver. He clasps all three into the priest's palm, using the "handshake" as an opportunity to squeeze the man's hand viciously in his own even as he smiles again. This smile, however, is of a much colder variety.
> 
> "You're right. We learn through our generosity and our searching of self, however painful and agonizing that may sometimes be. My previous donation was clearly weaker and lacked an obvious strength of convictions."




Wincing openly, the priest tries several times to pull from Ru's grip before his hand is released.  With a look of extreme displeasure on his face he stares at Ru, looks at the coins, and points to a non-descript door on the far wall.

"Go there, the doorman will let you in, simply tell him the word _Yynron_."  With that the priest turns on one foot and storms off, looking for easier people to deal with. 

The door itself is wooden with iron bands to reinforce it.  On the upper half is a small peep-door that opens upon Ru's knocking.  A set of eyes peep out and, at the word _Yynron_, the door opens to reveal a goblin with a stool on the other side.

"I guess you'd better come with me then laddy."

The goblin leads Ru down a short hall and into a door three down on the right side.  The room within holds easily a few hundred books and scrolls as well as work tables, scrolls, ink and vellum sheets.

"You'd better tell me know what yer lookin' for there mate, we aint got all day y'know..."


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2005)

Ru gapes at the amassed knowledge in the room, but quickly recovers at the goblin's prodding.

"I'm looking for a reason why the bodies of men would refuse to die. Not just the usual necro spells to raise them once, but what might cause them, no matter how much damage they take, to simply keep moving. I don't know if it's the right term, but I keep coming back to distinguishing it as not undead, but undying."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 10, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru gapes at the amassed knowledge in the room, but quickly recovers at the goblin's prodding.
> 
> "I'm looking for a reason why the bodies of men would refuse to die. Not just the usual necro spells to raise them once, but what might cause them, no matter how much damage they take, to simply keep moving. I don't know if it's the right term, but I keep coming back to distinguishing it as not undead, but undying."




The goblin sighes a little, taking a stool near the door and relaxing.

"Now, Mr...whatever your name is.  The specifics of death and undeath are very complicated and can be strange to people like yourself.  Now I know that what you saw was probably quite strange, something that you are not used to, but let me be the one to tell you, undeath is a thing that we all have to live with."

"You say these people were not undead, but if they were not alive, then what were they?  The medium between life and death is undeath, there are no grey lines that allow partial life and death situations.  Unless you have more for me to go by, I'd be inclined to tell you to go back and you'd find evidence of necromancy somewhere."


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2005)

Ru finds his patience wearing thin. Between the priest and the librarian, he's had quite enough of people talking down at him. Perhaps it's part of that street rat pride he's been carrying from his youth, but all of this 'you're too simple' talk has struck the wrong nerve. Ru crosses to the goblin.

"Last night, I killed a member of the Killi-Kelli-hek. I smashed his skull open, and he fell, only to rise again." Now Ru takes a step closer, pointing out his blows on the goblins own body, never breaking eye contact as he continues. "I broke his jaw off its hinge, smashed first his right kneecap, then his left. I remember the crunch of his spine, the twisting of his neck backwards. He was little more than a broken pile of flesh. And he kept moving. My men did the same to three other Killi-kelli-hek, to the same result.

"We threw one of them into the river, weighted down such that he should never have returned. He dragged himself out of the scummy water." Again, coldly, Ru uses the goblin as a model for all the physical punishment he can exert, though he never touches him. "I smashed his nose in. His leg bones were shards. I collapsed first his left ribcage, then his right. The only thing on his body that was not shattered and gore-ridden were his fingers, and he still used those to try to drag himself after me.

"Later still, I watched two men gut each other, fall, rise, then gut each other again. And again. And again. Three separate areas of the city. No other people in attendance. This time, I had a high view of the scene. No one touched the bodies. No strange materials or smells that I could detect. Just two men killing each other over and over and over again."

Here Ru backs away. Remembering the events in such detail is draining, slightly frightening even as he tries to use them as an implicit threat. Ru opens his palms to the ceiling and shrugs, out of details and options.

"If this is necromancy, it's on an order I've never heard whispered about. If you know the necros who can manage it, spreading their magic out over three districts of Metropolis at the least, raising men without having to even take an active hand in the process, then please, point me to them, and give me what I need to stop them from doing it again."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 11, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "If this is necromancy, it's on an order I've never heard whispered about. If you know the necros who can manage it, spreading their magic out over three districts of Metropolis at the least, raising men without having to even take an active hand in the process, then please, point me to them, and give me what I need to stop them from doing it again."




[sblock]Gnome Knowledge - religion check (DC 30) +32 - Success[/sblock]

The gnome steps back, obviously shaken by Ru's display.  He steps back gingerly towards the door, though his expression betrays that he is only partly frightened, and partly considering this strange man's words.

"Such a thing is not possible.  The very structure of undead creatures, at least minor ones, dictates that should enough damage occur to the framework, or spiritual essence, of the being, then it will fall like any other creature.  The stuff that these creatures are made of still have metaphysical laws unto which they must adhere.  These creatures cannot simply continue on with no regard to laws of nature, it is simply impossible...unless..."

"Should the souls be barred entrance to the afterlife, through no fault of their own, then the spirits must reside somewhere until utterly destroyed.  Psychologically it would make sense that they would return to what they knew, their dead bodies.  Once killed again they would have nowhere to be banished to, and so constantly return to their former bodies to continue their unliving, undying, state."


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Should the souls be barred entrance to the afterlife, through no fault of their own, then the spirits must reside somewhere until utterly destroyed.  Psychologically it would make sense that they would return to what they knew, their dead bodies.  Once killed again they would have nowhere to be banished to, and so constantly return to their former bodies to continue their unliving, undying, state."




Ru flounders mentally. At least he finally had the gnome on the same page. But still...

"How do you bar souls from the afterlife en masse?" he said, half to himself, then he turned his full attention to his librarian guide. "I mean, it's not like there's a single door to the next life sitting around that you could just throw the lock on." 

Maybe it was the Killi-kelli-hek's talk of Keys and hearts of cities, but a baffled look crossed the man's face as he asked, hoping it was as ridiculous as it seemed in his head, "There isn't, is there?"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 11, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru flounders mentally. At least he finally had the gnome on the same page. But still...
> 
> "How do you bar souls from the afterlife en masse?" he said, half to himself, then he turned his full attention to his librarian guide. "I mean, it's not like there's a single door to the next life sitting around that you could just throw the lock on."
> 
> Maybe it was the Killi-kelli-hek's talk of Keys and hearts of cities, but a baffled look crossed the man's face as he asked, hoping it was as ridiculous as it seemed in his head, "There isn't, is there?"




"Well technically and spiritually speaking, yes.  The afterlife isn't some place that you can simply walk to, it involves a great deal of prowess to transfer from this world to the next, something that most people don't have.  That is why Zsath shows them the way, he is the guide into the next world, the Key you might say, using your metaphor."

"If anybody had the power to bar souls from the afterlife en masse, then they would have to contend with the soverignty of Zsath, a Deity in his own right.  Few mortals are foolish enough to challenge the gods, and fewer have the ability to even try."


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2005)

Ru puzzles it for a minute, then, not at all pleased with what he's come up with, he presents his hypothesis to the gnome.

"So, correct me if I'm missing something, but then the options are 1) Zsath's decided to take a jaunt and let us all rot, 2) Another god is keeping Zsath from doing his job, or 3) There's a person or group out there with the power to down a god. 

"I have gotten far too good at getting in over my head the last few days," he mutters afterwards, but then adds a new line of questioning. 

"Wait. Don't a god's priests have some sort of direct line to the god? Isn't that where they get the power to work their miracles? So if anything's changed with Zsath, the priests should have ... felt it, shouldn't they?"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 12, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru puzzles it for a minute, then, not at all pleased with what he's come up with, he presents his hypothesis to the gnome.
> 
> "So, correct me if I'm missing something, but then the options are 1) Zsath's decided to take a jaunt and let us all rot, 2) Another god is keeping Zsath from doing his job, or 3) There's a person or group out there with the power to down a god.
> 
> ...




[sblock]Sense Motive check (DC 17) +19 - Success[/sblock]

"Well, yes, and no.  It's difficult, but I can tell you that nothing has changed with Zsath.  He's still servicing the needs of the people, both alive and dead."

There was something about how the gnome said it, how he rubbed his holy symbol nervously, looking around the room trying to avoid Ru's eyes.  Was he lying?  Was it all a lie?


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2005)

Clearly the gnome had something to say, though he was reluctant to say it. Ru suspected it wasn't so much that the gnome was lying as that he was talking around the truth. 

Ru crossed his arms, raising an eyebrow.

"My name is Ru Brike, and I wasn't born any time in the last week, so let's just stop pretending that's the case, shall we? Nothing has changed with Zsath? Alright, then, given we agree something is wrong, then clearly something significant _has_ changed with someone else. How about you tell me what's changed, and with whom?"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 13, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Clearly the gnome had something to say, though he was reluctant to say it. Ru suspected it wasn't so much that the gnome was lying as that he was talking around the truth.
> 
> Ru crossed his arms, raising an eyebrow.
> 
> "My name is Ru Brike, and I wasn't born any time in the last week, so let's just stop pretending that's the case, shall we? Nothing has changed with Zsath? Alright, then, given we agree something is wrong, then clearly something significant _has_ changed with someone else. How about you tell me what's changed, and with whom?"




[sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 17) +6 - Failure
Intimidate check (DC 24) +25 - Success[/sblock]

"I told you sir, nothing has changed."

With a stern look while standing over the small gnome, Ru gives him 'the eye'.  Staring at the much taller Ru, the gnome stummers for a moment, trying to act innocent, though failing miserably.

"Ok, ok.  Look, some of the Zsath priests have been having...trouble...with their prayers.  Some of their spells haven't been working as they should, the rituals have been failing more often than not.  Something is definately going on around here, but whatever it is I really don't know."


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Ok, ok.  Look, some of the Zsath priests have been having...trouble...with their prayers.  Some of their spells haven't been working as they should, the rituals have been failing more often than not.  Something is definately going on around here, but whatever it is I really don't know."




Ru nods his head, letting up on the grizzled enforcer routine a bit. 

"Now that wasn't so hard, was it? I don't suppose there's a priest around here who'd be likely to share specifics with an outsider, is there? Or a historical precedent for this kind of thing listed in your big old library here?"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 14, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru nods his head, letting up on the grizzled enforcer routine a bit.
> 
> "Now that wasn't so hard, was it? I don't suppose there's a priest around here who'd be likely to share specifics with an outsider, is there? Or a historical precedent for this kind of thing listed in your big old library here?"




"_I_ shouldn't even be discussing this with you!"  The old gnome begins to pace around the room, fretting.  "Simply even telling you that much could have me disciplined you know, if it wasn't for your nasty expression and possibly deadly hands, then I'd have thrown you out already!"


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "_I_ shouldn't even be discussing this with you!"  The old gnome begins to pace around the room, fretting.  "Simply even telling you that much could have me disciplined you know, if it wasn't for your nasty expression and possibly deadly hands, then I'd have thrown you out already!"




Ru cracked the knuckles on those 'possibly deadly hands,' cocked his head to the side, and smiled.

"Nice of you to have noticed," he says with a little pride. The fact was, though, that the gnome wasn't likely to be much more use at the present. The only reason Ru could manage to be more intimidating than a cult of death priests was pretty obviously because he was the only one in the room. No, if he wanted more information, he wasn't going to get it by trying to play Who Scares You More. He'd need to find a way to make the gnome feel safe, and that was, annoyingly, a trust game. Damnable thing about trust was how long it took to earn.

Ru reached into his bag again and snagged another orb. Trust took time and, more annoying, money. He flipped the coin over to the gnome.

"For your time and the risk. Should be enough to keep this little exchange private, yes?" That, and the knowledge he'd face that discipline he was talking about should he reveal what he'd told Ru.

"Before I get you in any more trouble, I'll go." At the door, Ru stops and turns around. "You get yourself in anything and need a place, head down to the Kanji and ask for Ru. You got a name, anyway, or they just call you Librarian?"

OOC:[sblock]Next bit assumes there's no more need for exchange beyond getting the gnome's name.[/sblock]

A name and potential ally left behind, Ru heads back home. Gantou's used to having Ru gone periodically on missions for Ari, so he should have the regular collection route covered for the day when Ru doesn't show. He'll need to send a message to Ari, though, catch him up on things. 

The death priest puzzle's back burner now that he's exhausted the obvious avenues. Time to get back on the trail of the Key. Which means following his current best lead: hitting the newspaper and finding out where to locate this Ghost character.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 14, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru cracked the knuckles on those 'possibly deadly hands,' cocked his head to the side, and smiled.
> 
> "Nice of you to have noticed," he says with a little pride. The fact was, though, that the gnome wasn't likely to be much more use at the present. The only reason Ru could manage to be more intimidating than a cult of death priests was pretty obviously because he was the only one in the room. No, if he wanted more information, he wasn't going to get it by trying to play Who Scares You More. He'd need to find a way to make the gnome feel safe, and that was, annoyingly, a trust game. Damnable thing about trust was how long it took to earn.
> 
> ...




"They call me Gerry, I'm one of the Loremasters around here."  And with that, Ru was gone.

The Metropolis Herald was located within The Apartments, its main office high in the Salisan Spyre closest to Ashstone, high up on the forty-eighth floor.  The damnable thing about the Spyres, was that there was no way to climb the stairs within with any actual speed or comfort.  Ru shook his head, there was over a thousand stairs to climb today.

The Spyre was packed full of people, with the poorest dregs of society paying the pennies to sleep in the corridors, of the silvers to have their own chamber with a secure door, but little else.

As people climbed higher the rooms and corridors got better, though not by much.  People just weren't interested in climbing so high from street level, but of course there were those that were not interesting in climbing down either.

Twice Ru had to slip into a corridor as a group of what he thought were halflings ran down the corridor chasing a stray cat.  Once they past he knew his mistake, bloody kobolds, they'd live anywhere there was a chance of food, little more than vermin with opposable digits.

On the thirtieth floor he spotted an orc with wings, something he'd never seen before, but the Spyres of the Apartments were legendary, a world of their own actually.  The flaming sword the creature had in one hand, and the body that he was chopping at that he held in the other, was enough to keep Ru walking the other way.

The door to the Metropolis Herald finally appeared before Ru, after hours of walking and avoiding psychotic residents.  The door was well constructed, heavy to avoid intrusion, and even had a guard at the door!

The guard, standing a little over three feet tall, looked up at Ru.  He was short, fat, and really ugly.  There was something ambiguous about his race that confused Ru, he was kindof a dwarf, but not...

"Keep it walkin' sunshine, you ain't got no bisnus 'ere today..."

The man pointed a dagger in Ru's direction, waving it through the air as if drawing a pattern on Ru's chest.


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The guard, standing a little over three feet tall, looked up at Ru.  He was short, fat, and really ugly.  There was something ambiguous about his race that confused Ru, he was kindof a dwarf, but not...
> 
> "Keep it walkin' sunshine, you ain't got no bisnus 'ere today..."
> 
> The man pointed a dagger in Ru's direction, waving it through the air as if drawing a pattern on Ru's chest.




Ru was tired. Tired of walking up stairs. Tired of running into mysteries that just kept getting bigger. Tired especially of all the playing nice he'd had to do today and what little he had to show for it. Tired made him cranky. Threats made him cranky. And when it got right down to it, sometimes the best way to deal with a cranky mood, Ru found, was to take it out on someone else.

Without warning, Ru's fist lashed out at the whatever-he-was's chest. If he hit true, the dagger wouldn't be a problem any more.

OOC:[sblock]Never tried a stunning fist before. Let's give it a go:

Unarmed attack +5

Damage 1d6+2 (let's make it subdual. Ru wants to hurt him, but not so bad he's looking to break bones or anything)

If Ru hits, the DC fort save for Dwarfish is 14 to avoid the stun[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru was tired. Tired of walking up stairs. Tired of running into mysteries that just kept getting bigger. Tired especially of all the playing nice he'd had to do today and what little he had to show for it. Tired made him cranky. Threats made him cranky. And when it got right down to it, sometimes the best way to deal with a cranky mood, Ru found, was to take it out on someone else.
> 
> Without warning, Ru's fist lashed out at the whatever-he-was's chest. If he hit true, the dagger wouldn't be a problem any more.
> 
> ...




[sblock]Ru's attack roll (AC hidden) +16 - Hit
Ru's damage roll - 6pts subdual
Dwarfish Fort Save (DC 14) +12 - Failure[/sblock]

Ru's fist flew swiftly through the air.  The dwarf(ish) lay on the ground all of a sudden, staring up at Ru's feet as they passed over him and walked into the Herald's office.

As the door swung open Ru was almost overwhelmed by the sight of what lay within.  Over three dozen ravens pattered around a large office, wandering between strange box-shaped machines with buttons that made loud clacking sounds as the small monkeys that sat in front of them tapped away at them.

Behind all of the commotion caused by the...arguing animals...sat a large oak desk behind which a man rested.  A half-orc had his feet up on the desk, smoking a fat cigar and reading a newspaper through half-moon glasses.  On the table before him sat a name plate saying: 'Burke McGregor: Editor-in-Chief'.

The half-orc simply ignored Ru as he closed the door behind him, hard enough to bash the dwarfish on his head, just to stun him that little longer...


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Behind all of the commotion caused by the...arguing animals...sat a large oak desk behind which a man rested.  A half-orc had his feet up on the desk, smoking a fat cigar and reading a newspaper through half-moon glasses.  On the table before him sat a name plate saying: 'Burke McGregor: Editor-in-Chief'.
> 
> The half-orc simply ignored Ru as he closed the door behind him, hard enough to bash the dwarfish on his head, just to stun him that little longer...




Ru, bad mood alleviated through some cathartic violence, pulled on his polite face again. He brushed off his trousers, straightened his cloak, and did his best to look cheerful as he approached the half-orc.

"Excuse me, but are you Mr. McGregor? I'm Ru Brike, and I'm hoping you can help me out. I read the fascinating piece by The Ghost Hound on the menace beneath the city, but I found it too late to join his crusade. I was ... well, I'm trying to track him down to find out more and offer my aid."


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 16, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru, bad mood alleviated through some cathartic violence, pulled on his polite face again. He brushed off his trousers, straightened his cloak, and did his best to look cheerful as he approached the half-orc.
> 
> "Excuse me, but are you Mr. McGregor? I'm Ru Brike, and I'm hoping you can help me out. I read the fascinating piece by The Ghost Hound on the menace beneath the city, but I found it too late to join his crusade. I was ... well, I'm trying to track him down to find out more and offer my aid."




Burke stood up, towering over seven feet tall and staring at Ru in the eyes with no trace of fear whatsoever.  "Siddown, an' Shudup boi."  His massive hand punched down onto his desk with a meaty thud, causing much of what rested upon it to hop momentarily.

"If your lookin' fer Ghost, then good fer you.  If you see 'im, tell him to get his lazy arse over here, I got more work for him that's jus' pilin' up y'know."

He fumes for a bit, sucking on his cigar and making loud huffing sounds.  "Yer best bet is ta catch 'im at 'ome, though he seems to be rarely there anymore.  Try this place, this is where the article I got came from."

He tosses on the table a piece of letterhead paper with a crude map drawn on it, it looks to be, in the sewers somewhere.


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "If your lookin' fer Ghost, then good fer you.  If you see 'im, tell him to get his lazy arse over here, I got more work for him that's jus' pilin' up y'know."
> 
> He fumes for a bit, sucking on his cigar and making loud huffing sounds.  "Yer best bet is ta catch 'im at 'ome, though he seems to be rarely there anymore.  Try this place, this is where the article I got came from."
> 
> He tosses on the table a piece of letterhead paper with a crude map drawn on it, it looks to be, in the sewers somewhere.




Ru let the half-orc rant; he was big and could probably put up a fight, but he also had a guard posted, so chances were good he was more bluster than not. Still, no need to pick a fight when sitting back lead to getting the same information. He took up the map when offered, and stood with a respectful bow of his head.

"I'll be sure to remind Ghost of his duties when I find him, Mr. McGregor. Until then, I'll leave you to your own work."

Ru slipped the map into his rucksack for the moment, and headed for the door. Best to leave before the half-orc changed his mind. Remembering his encounter from a few moments before, Ru stopped short of the exit. He opened the door fast and hard: if dwarfish was still around, he hoped to knock him to the side long enough to leave unaccosted.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 17, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru let the half-orc rant; he was big and could probably put up a fight, but he also had a guard posted, so chances were good he was more bluster than not. Still, no need to pick a fight when sitting back lead to getting the same information. He took up the map when offered, and stood with a respectful bow of his head.
> 
> "I'll be sure to remind Ghost of his duties when I find him, Mr. McGregor. Until then, I'll leave you to your own work."
> 
> Ru slipped the map into his rucksack for the moment, and headed for the door. Best to leave before the half-orc changed his mind. Remembering his encounter from a few moments before, Ru stopped short of the exit. He opened the door fast and hard: if dwarfish was still around, he hoped to knock him to the side long enough to leave unaccosted.




The door swung open and hit something with a meaty thud.  The dwarf<?> still lay in the corridor, out cold.  One quick punch by Ru had laid him out for more than a moment and when he woke, he would have another bruise to complain about.


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The door swung open and hit something with a meaty thud.  The dwarf<?> still lay in the corridor, out cold.  One quick punch by Ru had laid him out for more than a moment and when he woke, he would have another bruise to complain about.




Ru couldn't resist a grin at his handiwork. Master Gis would admonish him for pride in violence, but Master Gis wasn't here, so _hooray for efficient violence_. 

The enforcer made his way back down to the street. Would that he had time to enjoy the day. He pulled out the map for quick reference, and headed off in the direction it indicated. Much as he'd hoped to avoid it, looked like Ru would be visiting the sewers after all. The faster he started, hopefully the faster he could be back on the surface again.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 18, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru couldn't resist a grin at his handiwork. Master Gis would admonish him for pride in violence, but Master Gis wasn't here, so _hooray for efficient violence_.
> 
> The enforcer made his way back down to the street. Would that he had time to enjoy the day. He pulled out the map for quick reference, and headed off in the direction it indicated. Much as he'd hoped to avoid it, looked like Ru would be visiting the sewers after all. The faster he started, hopefully the faster he could be back on the surface again.




[sblock]Survival check (DC 13) +11 - Failure[/sblock]

The entrance to the sewer was located not far from the Spyre, allowing Ru to get into the thick of things immediately.  It was dark down there, really dark, but it seemed that others traversed the tunnels underneath the city and prepared some entrances for their explorations.  On a shelf nearby rested crude torches and flint, allowing Ru to eventually have a torch burning (and several spare) so he could see where he was going.

It didn't really help in the end.

After an hour of wandering through dirty, smelly, cramped tunnels, sometimes wading waist-deep in other people's filth, Ru stood in a small chamber that was no larger than an outhouse.

He'd taken a wrong turn somewhere...he was lost.


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2005)

"Crap."

_Amazing insight there, Ru,_ his inner Gis said, and he could hear the knowing smirk. _It is, indeed, crap_. Stupid imagination. Ru's good mood had died several (wrong?) turns ago. Probably around the time he stepped in something he suspected used to be someone's family pet. Being covered in Killi-kelli-hek gore was preferable to whatever had soaked into his clothing now. Oh, gods, was that a canary floating in the ... Ru went to put his face in his hands and have a nice sigh, but then he caught a whiff of his hands and thought better of it.

_It is not a weakness to ask for aid, but a strength to recognize the nee--_

"I get it already!" Ru yelled to the voice in his head. Thankfully, imaginary-Gis didn't feel the need to scold him for raising his voice.

Fine. He couldn't negotiate the sewers on his own. He'd need a guide. Bracing himself to step in more substances he couldn't and didn't want to identify, Ru started looking for a way back to the surface. Hopefully, he could snag one of the street rats quickly enough; they were always using the sewers to circumvent whatever trouble might be following them. A couple silver ought to be enough to convince one to take him where he needed to go.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 18, 2005)

Ru turned back down the corridor and tried to retrace his steps, at least to the point where he could get out of this mess.  He had to wade some more, pushing against the syrup-like resistance that was intent on keeping him down here.  The day just got be"tter.

"Hhelllo thair little wuan..."

The voice was rugged and hoarse, coming from somewhere just out of the torchlight.

"Whhhart does these little man whant down hhair?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Hhelllo thair little wuan..."
> 
> The voice was rugged and hoarse, coming from somewhere just out of the torchlight.
> 
> "Whhhart does these little man whant down hhair?"




Ru cringed. He couldn't see it and it was calling him little. Neither of these caused the man to feel anything resembling comfort. 

"The little man's not here to cause any trouble," Ru said, stalling for time. He backed away slowly, reaching into his haversack and (handy, indeed) finding a sunrod waiting for him. "I just got a little turned around looking for my associate. I'll be out of your way momentarily."

He banged the sunrod on the near wall, lighting it, and slid it into his belt. If he needed to fight, he wanted both hands available. Either way, the wider glow cast by the enchanted metal meant he might be able to keep his distance but still see his new ... friend.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 19, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru cringed. He couldn't see it and it was calling him little. Neither of these caused the man to feel anything resembling comfort.
> 
> "The little man's not here to cause any trouble," Ru said, stalling for time. He backed away slowly, reaching into his haversack and (handy, indeed) finding a sunrod waiting for him. "I just got a little turned around looking for my associate. I'll be out of your way momentarily."
> 
> He banged the sunrod on the near wall, lighting it, and slid it into his belt. If he needed to fight, he wanted both hands available. Either way, the wider glow cast by the enchanted metal meant he might be able to keep his distance but still see his new ... friend.




The sunrod burst to life, shedding light across the tunnel and illuminating the hidden creature.  Admittedly the creature wasn't nearly as large as Ru had expected, in fact it was probably smaller than he, but it still had the upper hand.

The creature was already dead.  Its flesh was decayed and hanging from its body, its teeth were yellow and rotten, its eyes sunken and lifeless.  It rubbed its hands against each other, its eyes following Ru as he backed off.

"Don' you worree little man, I am not hear to hurt you.  You are what I hev been loohkinf fhor.  I think that you hand I can be friends..."


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The creature was already dead.  Its flesh was decayed and hanging from its body, its teeth were yellow and rotten, its eyes sunken and lifeless.  It rubbed its hands against each other, its eyes following Ru as he backed off.
> 
> "Don' you worree little man, I am not hear to hurt you.  You are what I hev been loohkinf fhor.  I think that you hand I can be friends..."




Ru groaned inwardly. Of course. What good would his day be without yet another diminutive undead nasty to face down? Maybe mother was right, and he should have been a priest, if for no other reason than their built in undead repellant. 

Trying his best to smile despite his unease, Ru kept his distance as he asked carefully, "You've been looking for me, have you? Any ... particular reason for that, or is it just my natural charm?'


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 19, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru groaned inwardly. Of course. What good would his day be without yet another diminutive undead nasty to face down? Maybe mother was right, and he should have been a priest, if for no other reason than their built in undead repellant.
> 
> Trying his best to smile despite his unease, Ru kept his distance as he asked carefully, "You've been looking for me, have you? Any ... particular reason for that, or is it just my natural charm?'




"Ohhh, dwho nhot think that I ham here to eat you little man, there are many scraps for me to fheed off without risking your blade."

The creature's eyes shifted to another point in the tunnel, behind Ru.  With a quick glance he could tell that there was something behind him now too, lurking just out of the radiance of his light.

"Nho my little friend, we nheed you for ahnother reason.  We sheek a lost child, a lhittle boy we chall Hound.  We know where he is, but there is a Deathbringer ahmongst his little phartae, one that we hare wise enough to steer clear hof."


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Nho my little friend, we nheed you for ahnother reason.  We sheek a lost child, a lhittle boy we chall Hound.  We know where he is, but there is a Deathbringer ahmongst his little phartae, one that we hare wise enough to steer clear hof."




We. Right. After all, what's an undead party with only one? Ru started looking for a way out. He was pretty sure he could outrun the buggers if he could get past one of them, but the 'getting past' was kind of the problem.

Then the one he could see mentioned Hound, and something clicked. His eyes narrowed as he assessed the creature speaking.

"You don't mean The Ghost Hound, do you? Some kind of prodigy, is he, writing for the Herald and all? And some sort of big nasty type's got hold of him that you need me to play bashemup with?"

OOC:[sblock]Sense motive to see how much of this Ru's buying?[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> We. Right. After all, what's an undead party with only one? Ru started looking for a way out. He was pretty sure he could outrun the buggers if he could get past one of them, but the 'getting past' was kind of the problem.
> 
> Then the one he could see mentioned Hound, and something clicked. His eyes narrowed as he assessed the creature speaking.
> 
> ...




The creature looks at Ru and says simply, "Yesss, The Ghost and nho, hees our son."


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2005)

Ru raised an eyebrow. Since when did undead have offspring? Was this another side-effect of whatever was happening with Zsath? Whatever it was, it stunk more than the putrid muck he was standing in. Of course, the options were trying to fight past one or more of them, all the while not knowing how many more might be slogging around just out of sight. Ru squared his shoulders.

"No greater bond than parents to their children, is there? Provided we've agreed you won't be trying to kill or eat me now and in the future, why don't you lead the way to your boy and I'll see if I can't be helpful with whatever trouble he's gotten himself in?"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru raised an eyebrow. Since when did undead have offspring? Was this another side-effect of whatever was happening with Zsath? Whatever it was, it stunk more than the putrid muck he was standing in. Of course, the options were trying to fight past one or more of them, all the while not knowing how many more might be slogging around just out of sight. Ru squared his shoulders.
> 
> "No greater bond than parents to their children, is there? Provided we've agreed you won't be trying to kill or eat me now and in the future, why don't you lead the way to your boy and I'll see if I can't be helpful with whatever trouble he's gotten himself in?"




"Ghood, ghooood.  We chan show you where he is, bhut not come with you, else the Deathbringer will chlaim us.  You whill fhollow me."

The hunched creature moved away into the darkness, forcing Ru to push his way through the rising sewage 'waters' without assistance.  In less than a minute though, the creature had turned into a tunnel more accomidating for his living companion.  The creature shambled like he knew these tunnels backwards, and eventually stopped in the archway of another tunnel.

"Through here."  It pointed along a tunnel that led into the darkness.  "Yhou must fhollow this to the end, there is a dhock there that rhests upon an unliving lhake, he is in the fortrhess on the hother shide."


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Ghood, ghooood.  We chan show you where he is, bhut not come with you, else the Deathbringer will chlaim us.  You whill fhollow me."
> 
> The hunched creature moved away into the darkness, forcing Ru to push his way through the rising sewage 'waters' without assistance.  In less than a minute though, the creature had turned into a tunnel more accomidating for his living companion.  The creature shambled like he knew these tunnels backwards, and eventually stopped in the archway of another tunnel.
> 
> "Through here."  It pointed along a tunnel that led into the darkness.  "Yhou must fhollow this to the end, there is a dhock there that rhests upon an unliving lhake, he is in the fortrhess on the hother shide."




Ru pulled his quarterstaff out of the magical rucksack and took a step forward, then hesitated. 'Deathbringer' sounded awfully ... godlike, and he'd just learned, after all, that there might be something Not Quite Right with Metropolis' own god of death. Best to find out if he was walking into some divine smiting sooner rather than later. 

Turning back to the undead creature, he asked, "Intelligence is the best weapon, so how about you share a little with me. What, exactly, does this Deathbringer look like, and do you know what sort of weapons or powers he has at his disposal?"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru pulled his quarterstaff out of the magical rucksack and took a step forward, then hesitated. 'Deathbringer' sounded awfully ... godlike, and he'd just learned, after all, that there might be something Not Quite Right with Metropolis' own god of death. Best to find out if he was walking into some divine smiting sooner rather than later.
> 
> Turning back to the undead creature, he asked, "Intelligence is the best weapon, so how about you share a little with me. What, exactly, does this Deathbringer look like, and do you know what sort of weapons or powers he has at his disposal?"




"We have nhot seen him prohperly, bhut we have felt the phower that he possesshes, and it is grheat.  He will bring an end to our khind, that I know.  Bewhare he who may conqhuer death, bewhare the destruhction that he whill bring our chity...."

The creature lurches off into the darkness, but his final words echo into Ru's ears.

"Find our Ghost, and brhing him home..."


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2005)

Ru stands alone in the glow of the sunrod a moment, a chill going up his spine. 'Conquer death' sure sounded exactly like the Zsath problem that has been plaguing him. Who would have thought all this would result from wanting a better rate for a brothel's protection money? Gods, but Ru's life had a way of getting complicated.

Then he was done with the pondering. Ru always felt better when he was doing something. Checking that his kama was in easy reach and keeping a ready grip on his quartestaff, Ru trotted down the path, hoping that tracking one Ghost didn't leave Ru himself as one.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru stands alone in the glow of the sunrod a moment, a chill going up his spine. 'Conquer death' sure sounded exactly like the Zsath problem that has been plaguing him. Who would have thought all this would result from wanting a better rate for a brothel's protection money? Gods, but Ru's life had a way of getting complicated.
> 
> Then he was done with the pondering. Ru always felt better when he was doing something. Checking that his kama was in easy reach and keeping a ready grip on his quartestaff, Ru trotted down the path, hoping that tracking one Ghost didn't leave Ru himself as one.




The tunnel ahead lead onwards into darkness and...stench.  Ru was still not used to the filthy smell that the sewers produced, and several times he had to catch himself before he lost whatever was left of his lunch, but this stench was different, worse.

The tunnel opened up into another sewer canal, but this one was filled not with sewerage but something else.  Severed limbs, rotted organs, filthy ichor-like liquid flowed downstream as if a thousand men were minced into pieces and poured into this river.

Ru stood for a moment, staring.  Then the sound reached his ears, though it took him precious moments to figure out what he was hearing.

Children?  There was the sound of children crying coming from downstream, as well as talking and...metal?  Soldiers?

Someone was coming his way that was for sure...


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2005)

Ru swore under his breath. He'd been so busy looking for a double-cross attempt to kill him from the undead, then worrying about what the hells a deathbringer might be, he'd glossed right over the "party" talk. Of course Ghost wasn't alone. He'd written the article to gather a force, hadn't he? And something about children was in that article, too. Apparently, he'd succeeded.

Still, Ru had been stung in the butt enough the last few days by assuming. Whatever was coming this way, his best bet of surviving it was not giving away his presence until he really knew what it was. He hunkered down near the opening to the canal so that the wall would conceal him while he could peek around the corner. Then he shoved the sunrod back in his rucksack, plunging himself into darkness, looking for the tell-tale glow of oncoming torches and sunrods. 

_Let's see what kind of army a deathbringer has_ he thought, blind and stinking, the odd echoes of water and children and metal the only proof he hadn't slipped through to the other side already.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 22, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> _Let's see what kind of army a deathbringer has_ he thought, blind and stinking, the odd echoes of water and children and metal the only proof he hadn't slipped through to the other side already.




[sblock]Listen check (DC 12) +9 - Failure
Intelligence check (DC 5) +2 - Failure[/sblock]

The noise of the large group and the light that they are shedding up the corridor is easy to track, a large beacon to determine how close that they are coming to Ru's hiding place.  The last thing that he was expecting was a smaller group, their dimmer light source disguised by the larger group's, sneaking ahead to scout the area.

It was a simple mistake, but one that had allowed a large half-orc, a halfling and a human, all covered in gore and filth, to sneak up on him...

[sblock]Please feel free to move to Chapter One for the moment.    [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 8, 2005)

Bump for reference


----------

